# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Dutchraptor's Deild Guide - Become an Ld god.

## dutchraptor

Okay so lately I've been aswering alot of Deild question's of people, I realised that I keep telling people a heap of handy tips and tricks which seem to be working for alot of you. 
One thing must be noted, This entire guide is based on my experience and therefore can be manipulated to suit your needs. Everyone is different don't just take my word for it, go try it out...Experiment. 

Background
Deild stands for Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream. During a dream your body is completely paralyzed (known as sleep paralysis), as you wake up, you will slowly gain awareness, along with this is a slight decrease in the amount of paralysis your body is under. By harnessing this state in which your body is already paralyzed you can easily re-enter a dream lucidly. All it takes is having the ability to wake up without moving or opening your eyes, an imagination and some confidence  :smiley: .
Extremely Important: Whenever I mention sleep paralysis in this tutorial, there is no true paralysis going on for most people. Sleep paralysis is only attained once fully in a dream, if you are even slightly outside of a dream it is possible to move with enough conscious effort. The waves of vibrations or colours are merely side effects of the process of falling asleep and are used in this tutorial as markers. Many methods do not focus on these sensation as they are not necessary for the WILD or DEILD process but I prefer to use them. I will continue to use the term SP for ease of use, but know that it is not required to be paralyzed or even to stay completely still to enter a dream, I merely prefer to use this method. 
For a proper explanation of sleep paralysis, read the following.
http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...explained.html

Pre-work
Waking up
Firstly you have to be able to wake up after three hours of sleep, there are two ways of accomplishing this:
NaturallyBy alarm clock
If you wake up naturally thats great  ::D: , unfortunately most people don't so how do you go about learning this. 
Firstly you will use autosuggestion. Every night before sleep you must think to yourself "I will wake up after my dream", repeat this phrase until your mind starts wandering, repeat this process two more times and then it is alright to fall asleep.
Secondly every night imagine what it would be like to wake up from a dream, imagine yourself being engulfed by blackness and waking up staring at the back of your eyelids.
Optional If this does not seem to be working for you, practice walking up to an alarm in the middle of the night for two weeks, then repeat the first to tips.

If this seems like to much hassle for you, or you don't want to wake up every night an alarm clock might be necessary.
To do this you will need a phone, if you own an android or an iphone here are some links for the app you will need (only need one)

Iphone
App Shopper: 12,24 Alarm Clock Sleep Music (Utilities)
Auto-Shutoff Alarm Clock for iPhone / iPod Touch
App Store - Alarm Night Clock Lite
App Store - Alarmed ~ Reminders, Timers, Alarm Clock
App Store - DreamZ - Lucid dreams simplified

Or you can use the built in calendar app, which you can configure in settings.

Android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...PlusDock&hl=en

If you don't have a smart phone, you should be able to subscribe to a text message service which will send you a text at a time of your choice.

Okay so now you have an alarm which will shut itself off after a few seconds (So you don't have to move), after three hours of sleep this alarm will wake you up.
Be careful of the volume, it should not be too loud or too soft.

Imagination and Recall
Another important aspect of this guide is imagination and recall, it is necessary that you are able to remember dreams and replay them in you head.

Training dream recall is easy, all you have to do is log your dreams each night and you will eventually become good at it. As long as you stay fairly consistent.

Imagination on the other hand is a little harder to train. I suggest that every few days you go to a place where you can lie on your back and practice visualizing the following scenarios.
A huge horizon-less meadow with a white fence through the middle.Your home, every room, explore the cupboards and drawers.Flying through the air, feel the cool air.Eating at a restaurant.Losing an argument.Playing an instrument.Speaking a foreign language. (make it up)Most importantly, imagine a quick fighting scene, or flying a jet, or being a gymnast. Anything to really get your mind going.
Another handy visualization trick is to imagine holding things in real life, imagine how they feel in your hand, how it reacts to the oil on your skin, how it resonates when it noises bounces off it, maybe even how it tastes??

----------


## dutchraptor

Now for the good part  :Shades wink: 

Deild Steps
1) You have woken up, and are completely still with your eyes closed, you realise you have started your attempt at Deild

2) You may start to think or keep your mind blank (It varies from person to person) whatever you do, do not focus on your body or the paralysis. I like to try remember the last few minutes of my dream.

3) After a few seconds you will start to feel extremely uncomfortable, persist DO NOT MOVE!! 

4) For some all of a sudden a wave will spread over their body, making them near completely paralyzed, you may see hallucinations and imaging hearing things. Other may only have a slight increase in paralysis and not hear or see anything.

5) This was your signal to start imagining the dream scene, start with you body, imagine the temperature and the feeling of the wind, next focus in on what you see, lastly try to do all this while listening to the scene.
You must lose focus completely off your real body.

6) Once you are in the dream you will know, stabalize it and do a reality check to be sure.

7) Enjoy the power

That is all for now, I'll be sure to add some more tips once I think of them. 
Thanks for reading  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## dutchraptor

So far, the method has been quite succesfull with the few people I've told about it. Lets hope there's many more  :smiley: .

----------


## LucidRaider

Oh I love a good tutorial. Thanks for this. May try it soon. C: 
Well done, it's a brilliant tutorial btw. ^_^

----------


## LucidProdigy

Good tutorial, I'll try it for a few nights and post updates on my progress

----------


## jblb2424

Great Tutorial dutchraptor. I have one question though. Will this work more towards morning hours? I have my brother sleeping right next to me at night and i want to wait until he leaves at 6:00 AM so he doesn't wake up by my alarm xD

----------


## xpin2winx

whats the longest you had to wait after waking for sleep paralysis to set in? Sometimes i wake up from a dream and can just lay there for minutes with nothing happening

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Awesome tutorial! I rarely remember to stay still to deild but when I do it is awesome! I usually end up in a copy of my room when I deild.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> whats the longest you had to wait after waking for sleep paralysis to set in? Sometimes i wake up from a dream and can just lay there for minutes with nothing happening



This sometimes happens to me. I think it is what position you wake up in. For example if you slept on you arm when u wake up it may hurt and thus mess up the deild. I think you just got to be comfortable when you wake up.

----------


## 4bangerhonda

Thanks for telling me about this, im going to try it tonight, well, every night i dont have class the next day.

----------


## enak101

I have read other guides to DEILD which seem similar with minor differences. One thing that does appeal to me is the tip to imagine waking up from a dream with the blackness etc, because my only problem so far is not moving when waking up.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Great Tutorial dutchraptor. I have one question though. Will this work more towards morning hours? I have my brother sleeping right next to me at night and i want to wait until he leaves at 6:00 AM so he doesn't wake up by my alarm xD



Yup, sometimes if I don't wake up at night I go back to bed for an hour and get waken up by an alarm so I can try again. Just be weary if there is alot of light in the room it might be harder.

----------


## dutchraptor

> whats the longest you had to wait after waking for sleep paralysis to set in? Sometimes i wake up from a dream and can just lay there for minutes with nothing happening



Sometimes this happens to me, and it takes around 5 or 10 mins. It should really only take 1-2 minutes but sometimes you have moved without knowing it. Usually on these attempts I just go back to sleep because I don't want to wast too much time awake. 
You could however proceed to try bring it in to a Wild but I'm not fully sure how you could do this without starting over completely.

----------


## Highlander

Sounds like a plan. Cool!  :smiley: 
Thanks Dutch for sharing your experience.  ::goodjob2:: 

(So it looks like I'm gonna be a LD 'god'? - Well one still in nappies, and riding the LD technique bike with stabilizers on!)  :Shades wink:

----------


## BlueHalcyon

Thanks for the tutorial  :smiley: 

I think I should also mention that you do not need to download any apps. The Calender app has an alarm function that only plays for a few seconds, and you can change the alarm in the settings app  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Sounds like a plan. Cool! 
> Thanks Dutch for sharing your experience. 
> 
> (So it looks like I'm gonna be a LD 'god'? - Well one still in nappies, and riding the LD technique bike with stabilizers on!)



Hahaha XD thanks.





> Thanks for the tutorial 
> 
> I think I should also mention that you do not need to download any apps. The Calender app has an alarm function that only plays for a few seconds, and you can change the alarm in the settings app



Thanks, I'll be sure to include it. For iphone or andriod?

----------


## BlueHalcyon

iPhone. Not sure about Android though.  :smiley:

----------


## USA

Thanks for this tutorial, it seems like there aren't that many DEILD guides on this site! Great tutorial too, it makes it seem not so hard, and definitley worth it to try!

----------


## xpin2winx

man i get that extreme urge to move all the time and give in. Next time im never giving in. Do you have any problem with saliva build up. Almost every time i walk up for a DEILD now i have to swallow

----------


## dutchraptor

> man i get that extreme urge to move all the time and give in. Next time im never giving in. Do you have any problem with saliva build up. Almost every time i walk up for a DEILD now i have to swallow



Yes, it took me ages to get over this, but once it becomes routing to have a Deild you will eventualyl not pay notice too it. Just keep trying.

----------


## Lahzo

*dutchrapter*, I wanted to thank you for mentioning the key points of this in a past conversation. I've found your complete guide while browsing and I wanted to say thank you. I'm definitely going to try this tonight.

----------


## dutchraptor

> *dutchrapter*, I wanted to thank you for mentioning the key points of this in a past conversation. I've found your complete guide while browsing and I wanted to say thank you. I'm definitely going to try this tonight.



Thanks, it good to know people appreciate it  ::D: .

----------


## xpin2winx

how long did it take you to get used to the alarm without moving or opening your eyes? What i tried last night, is that i recorded a phrase of myself saying "dont move, dont move" or something similar like that. And i was able to wake up motionless 8 minutes after the alarm went off which was kind of weird

----------


## dutchraptor

> how long did it take you to get used to the alarm without moving or opening your eyes? What i tried last night, is that i recorded a phrase of myself saying "dont move, dont move" or something similar like that. And i was able to wake up motionless 8 minutes after the alarm went off which was kind of weird



A whil, maybe a week before I started getting good at it.  That's cool, maybe the audio managed to work itself into your dream so you knew to wake up motionless, interesting.

----------


## calumdj

thanks for posting this great DEILD guide and thanks for answering my questions i am definitely trying this tonight!

----------


## LucidRaider

I'm gonna try this tonight, combined with MILD / DILD elements. 
I really want to do this..

----------


## dutchraptor

> I'm gonna try this tonight, combined with MILD / DILD elements. 
> I really want to do this..



It's great that everyone is so determined. I hope you get it quickly. It took me three months of consistent Deild attempts to work to this level, but seeing as you have some LD logged already you shouldn't have too much trouble.
Just remember to stick to it, don't lose hope because of a few fail attemps because if you can get this right you may aswell be on the the path to mastering Lucid dreaming.

----------


## bobberski

Hey thanks for the great guide! A couple questions:

1) I always have a problem with saliva building up and needing to swallow. Will swallowing ruin my chances?

2) I seem to never be able to enter sleep paralysis (consciously) and I've woken up after 6 hours with an alarm to rry to WILD and i have full control of my body. On some nights, I naturally wake up after maybe 3-4 hours and I have full control of my body. Does this mean i won't be able to do this?

----------


## LucidRaider

> It's great that everyone is so determined. I hope you get it quickly. It took me three months of consistent Deild attempts to work to this level, but seeing as you have some LD logged already you shouldn't have too much trouble.
> Just remember to stick to it, don't lose hope because of a few fail attemps because if you can get this right you may aswell be on the the path to mastering Lucid dreaming.



I want to marry you.
Thank you for that.
Your so amazing, and encouraging.  :smiley:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Hey DUTCH I got it to work! After waking up a couple of times without moving I didn't feel the vibes. I think I am too used to them coming instantly when I remember to even do  DEILD. But earlier on today I woke up felt the vibrations. Once they stopped I 'rolled out' and I was in a dream! Your guide worked perfectly! Hope I can do this again tonight I am excited to go to bed now lol

----------


## Tucane

Great work dutchraptor! This is actually one of the best guides out there. Read through it a few times...and all I can say is; I approve of every word.

Respect :smiley: , Tucane

----------


## xpin2winx

Every time i try this, i always wake up before the alarm goes off > :Sad:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Lol I think this is natural though. Your mind catches on to when the alarm goes off and wakes you up beforehand. Just use different times for the alarm instead of the same time. Next time try an earlier time then the original I think this should work

----------


## Aqua

I'll try this. I've had an extremely long dry spell and hopefully it will be broken tonight. :3

----------


## paigeyemps

Nice tutorial! I'll be sure to give this a try! Thanks

----------


## dutchraptor

> Great work dutchraptor! This is actually one of the best guides out there. Read through it a few times...and all I can say is; I approve of every word.
> 
> Respect, Tucane



Thanks for the nice words Tucane  :smiley: . Hope it works for you.





> Hey thanks for the great guide! A couple questions:
> 
> 1) I always have a problem with saliva building up and needing to swallow. Will swallowing ruin my chances?
> 
> 2) I seem to never be able to enter sleep paralysis (consciously) and I've woken up after 6 hours with an alarm to rry to WILD and i have full control of my body. On some nights, I naturally wake up after maybe 3-4 hours and I have full control of my body. Does this mean i won't be able to do this?



1)If you can swallow without your mind even noticing it then you might be able, sometimes it takes a few attempts to not get the saliva build up. I'll look online to see if their are any tips I can include in the OP

2)The difference between Wild and Deild is that in wild you are starting from block one while when you Deild right you are already extremely close to entering SP and you are tired. Just give it a try by not moving at all and you will feel it.







> Every time i try this, i always wake up before the alarm goes off >



That shouldn't make a difference, infact if you can wake up without the alarm altoghether it would be really great.





> Hey DUTCH I got it to work! After waking up a couple of times without moving I didn't feel the vibes. I think I am too used to them coming instantly when I remember to even do  DEILD. But earlier on today I woke up felt the vibrations. Once they stopped I 'rolled out' and I was in a dream! Your guide worked perfectly! Hope I can do this again tonight I am excited to go to bed now lol



Thats great man, let us know if you have anymore. Imagine that after only 11 or so LD's you are already succeeding in an "advanced" technique like this. Well done  :smiley:

----------


## LucidRaider

AHA! I woke up after my dreams last night and recognized the blackness in my eyelids as I woke up, But forgot to not move, BUT IT WAS A SUCCESS!  ::D:  can't wait to try again tonightttttt! ;D

----------


## bobberski

> 1)If you can swallow without your mind even noticing it then you might be able, sometimes it takes a few attempts to not get the saliva build up. I'll look online to see if their are any tips I can include in the OP
> 
> 2)The difference between Wild and Deild is that in wild you are starting from block one while when you Deild right you are already extremely close to entering SP and you are tired. Just give it a try by not moving at all and you will feel it.



Thanks I'll do my best!

----------


## Tucane

> Thanks for the nice words Tucane . Hope it works for you.



It's confirmed as working for me :smiley: . I'm certain this will be a perfect fit for my LD-nights. I always start my WBTB by emptying a full-blatter (haven't wet my bed so far) before WILDing, (alarms wake up my GF) then it's all DEILDs from there. The success of my DEILD:s has always been a bit random, almost like flipping a coin. I feel as that's about to change.

Thanks :smiley: , Tucane

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I agree with the imagination/recall point, but for me to deild i sometimes don't wake up or wake up semi-conscious and my dream continues while i fall asleep again. But i just did something awesome recently > WBTB/DEILD  :smiley:  i want to see if anyone can do this and actually get off bed lol. In order to do this you have to be good at meditation and keeping your mind state at hypnosis level once off bed.

----------


## LucidProdigy

OK, so I'm having the same difficulties with DEILD as I've had before.
For one, I think I'm setting my alarm too loud, and I'm getting startled as I wake up. Also, it feels like I'm not totally aware of what I'm trying to do when I wake up, and end up falling right back asleep.
Nothing a little trial and error and mantra won't fix, this time around I'm determined to become quite adept with DEILD  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> I agree with the imagination/recall point, but for me to deild i sometimes don't wake up or wake up semi-conscious and my dream continues while i fall asleep again. But i just did something awesome recently > WBTB/DEILD  i want to see if anyone can do this and actually get off bed lol. In order to do this you have to be good at meditation and keeping your mind state at hypnosis level once off bed.



Then it is no longer a Deild, we are harnessing the fact that our body (not our mind) is a sleep when we Deild, if you were to get out of bed it would not be a "dream exit initiated lucid dream". Infact the whole point to keep an aware state of mind, not one that is is still in a dreamy hypnotized one?





> OK, so I'm having the same difficulties with DEILD as I've had before.
> For one, I think I'm setting my alarm too loud, and I'm getting startled as I wake up. Also, it feels like I'm not totally aware of what I'm trying to do when I wake up, and end up falling right back asleep.
> Nothing a little trial and error and mantra won't fix, this time around I'm determined to become quite adept with DEILD



With dedication you will do it right, like you said mantras will do you wonders. Share your success if you happen to make any progress  :smiley:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I wasn't as successful as yesterday. But I think it was because I went to bed 2 hrs earlier than usual and that messed things up. I did managed to be still when I woke up though. And I was sorta successful when at one point I opened my eyes and saw a dream scape but I still felt awake in my bed then I blinked and my dream scape was gone. I think I was experiencing bi-location, being in two places at once.

----------


## Aqua

> OK, so I'm having the same difficulties with DEILD as I've had before.
> For one, I think I'm setting my alarm too loud, and I'm getting startled as I wake up. Also, it feels like I'm not totally aware of what I'm trying to do when I wake up, and end up falling right back asleep.
> Nothing a little trial and error and mantra won't fix, this time around I'm determined to become quite adept with DEILD



I had the same problem, when the alarm goes off I forget that I'm trying to DEILD and reach over to turn it off. >.<

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Oh i see. 



> Then it is no longer a Deild, we are harnessing the fact that our body (not our mind) is a sleep when we Deild, if you were to get out of bed it would not be a "dream exit initiated lucid dream". Infact the whole point to keep an aware state of mind, not one that is is still in a dreamy hypnotized one?

----------


## LucidRaider

> Then it is no longer a Deild, we are harnessing the fact that our body (not our mind) is a sleep when we Deild, if you were to get out of bed it would not be a "dream exit initiated lucid dream". Infact the whole point to keep an aware state of mind, not one that is is still in a dreamy hypnotized one?
> 
> 
> 
> With dedication you will do it right, like you said mantras will do you wonders. Share your success if you happen to make any progress



I agree 100%. I use Autosuggestion and Mantras to wake up after my dreams. They work great. C:
Gonna try this tonight, Hope I succeed ^^

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I thought deild was based on continuing a dream, no matter how you do it. ? Or is that a dild?

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> I thought deild was based on continuing a dream, no matter how you do it. ? Or is that a dild?



No. A DILD is realizing you are dreaming WHILE you are dreaming. DEILD can be used to re-enter a dream but it can also be used as just a technique to become lucid.

----------


## CJC

dutchraptor, nice tutorial. DEILD has been my goal for about two weeks now, and im glad to see a decent tutorial.
For me, a mantra is enough to realize when i wake up after a dream, but not enough to keep me from moving. Any suggestions?

----------


## xpin2winx

Im going to try this everyday until i get it. I woke up this morning at 730 was very disappointed. My earphones were out of my ears and i didnt wake up from my alarm. Going to try a longer/louder alarm

----------


## Mancon

Nice tutorial! Definitely going to link people to it if they ask about DEILD. Thanks  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## VictoReverie

Thanks for the great tutorial! I have used autosuggestion to wake up multiple times a night, repeating "I will wake up after every dream", but I have trouble not moving when I wake up. How should I learn to stay still after a dream? I have been thinking of using the manta "I will wake up after every dream and stay completely still". Are there any better mantas/techniques?

----------


## LucidRaider

Okay, well not a successful DEILD, But I'm still able to wake from dreams.  XD continuing tonight.

----------


## dutchraptor

> I thought deild was based on continuing a dream, no matter how you do it. ? Or is that a dild?



Not really, sometimes people can fall asleep and then become lucid once in the dream and it may seem as if it was a Deild, other times people will move after they wake up and do a quick Wild. Its hard to draw a line between Deild and Wild but in general Deilding only take 1-2 minutes max.





> dutchraptor, nice tutorial. DEILD has been my goal for about two weeks now, and im glad to see a decent tutorial.
> For me, a mantra is enough to realize when i wake up after a dream, but not enough to keep me from moving. Any suggestions?



Thanks, mantra's is all you've got. Over time you will learn not to move, it can be hard but just keep trying.





> Im going to try this everyday until i get it. I woke up this morning at 730 was very disappointed. My earphones were out of my ears and i didnt wake up from my alarm. Going to try a longer/louder alarm



Ya happens to me sometimes if I'm really tired the alarm doesn't wake me up  ::?: . You have great determination btw, can wait to start hearing of results  :wink2: 





> Thanks for the great tutorial! I have used autosuggestion to wake up multiple times a night, repeating "I will wake up after every dream", but I have trouble not moving when I wake up. How should I learn to stay still after a dream? I have been thinking of using the manta "I will wake up after every dream and stay completely still". Are there any better mantas/techniques?



It's hard to practise two mantras so maybe switch every night. night 1 you say I will stay completely still once i wake up, night 2 you say I will wake up after my dream etc etc.

----------


## xpin2winx

why do you recommend 3 hours instead of 4-6? i think i know why but not quite sure. tried this again last night. woke up before my alarm went off. Alarm sounded ten minutes later

----------


## dutchraptor

> why do you recommend 3 hours instead of 4-6? i think i know why but not quite sure



I picked three hours because when you wake up around then your mind is still half asleep, its easier to fall to let your body fall asleep and you will have less things on your mind. Off course this only applies to if you are using an alarm and it is based on my on experiences, you can still mess about with these kinda stuff. In general I wake up between 3 and 4 and a half hours from when I fall asleep.

----------


## ca1um132

I've tried this the last three nights, I slept through the alarm the first two nights so I told myself instead of an alarm I will just wake up at a certain time. It worked but unfortunately I forgot about staying still and keeping eyes closed. Ah well, progress at least.

----------


## bobberski

Hey dutch. I've been amazed at how easy it is to use autosuggestion to wake yourself up. So I've done it for the past three nights (each time I woke up I got up and loomed around because I was confused lol) and I wasn't successful on any but last night, I couldn't remember any dreams... I also woke up with my blanket kicked to the side. Does that mean I didn't have sleep paralysis? Was it because I have been trying to DEILD and messed up my sleeping schedule?

----------


## dutchraptor

> Hey dutch. I've been amazed at how easy it is to use autosuggestion to wake yourself up. So I've done it for the past three nights (each time I woke up I got up and loomed around because I was confused lol) and I wasn't successful on any but last night, I couldn't remember any dreams... I also woke up with my blanket kicked to the side. Does that mean I didn't have sleep paralysis? Was it because I have been trying to DEILD and messed up my sleeping schedule?



I don't know but I honestly doubt it, I mean you've only been trying for a few days. The fact that you are already able to wake yourself up is huge progress. When things like this go wrong don't try analyse them. The best thing to do is just have patience and keep experimenting. I can tell you three pages of info and not a single piece might be useful to you. I wrote this guide as a working base for people to build upon, I know this technique can work brilliantly but the best knowledge you will gain is from experience and trying it out. 
I'm sure you will be fine.

----------


## LucidRaider

Gonna try DEILD again tonight, this time, aiming to wake up with eyes closed, and without moving. What kind of mantra would I use for that?.
 I was thinking "I will wake up after my dreams with my body motionless and my eyes closed."

----------


## dutchraptor

> Gonna try DEILD again tonight, this time, aiming to wake up with eyes closed, and without moving. What kind of mantra would I use for that?.
>  I was thinking "I will wake up after my dreams with my body motionless and my eyes closed."



Sounds good, I'm sure it will work. I think the main part about mantras is that you visualize it while you are saying them. Don't just say the mantra but think about it going to happen. Sometimes I'm repeating my manta but I am actually just thinking about the day or a movie etc.

----------


## LucidRaider

I do that. I do what you said too. 
I state my mantra, I vizualize/conceptualize it happening, then wait until I think of something else while saying it, and restart, and do it 2 or 3 times.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Hey guys I found something VERY interesting that may help you remember to NOT move. It's a subliminal messaging program. You can type in whatever you want in it and then every few seconds it will flash it on the screen so quickly you won't notice it unless you are conciousley looking for it. Anyway here it is. http://richard.warburton.it/fst/

----------


## Kaffy

Hey everyone, so I'm very very new but I did manage to have my first LD the other night (That's why I came on here, wanting to have more  :tongue2: )
Anyway, so I found a WILD tutorial first so I tried that the first couple nights with no results  :Sad: 
But I stumbled onto your DEILD tutorial yesterday and tried it last night. Sadly, I didn't have a proper LD but I know it's just my first night.
Although, I definitely got more results from one night DIELDing than a few nights WILDing!
I set my custom alarm that only rings for a few seconds and I remember waking up and not moving and keeping my eyes closed (I was surprised I could do that on my first night) so I stayed completely still and within 15 seconds there was an unmistakable wave that shot through and over my body (it was something I've never ever experienced before) and with that, I had some kind of audio in my ears but I can't really remember what it was, I just remember there were sounds. (It wasn't scary sounds)
So after that I just layed there not really knowing what to do but wanting my mind to stay conscious so I started counting down from 100... when I reached about 80 I started seeing really bright lights going distinctly off and on behind my eyelids and I knew that was the signal to start imagining my dream scene. So I started imaging laying on a beach (tried to use the bright lights as a bright sun) and I tried to imagine how the sand would feel, what the ocean would sound like and the smell of the sea salt air. But this is the weird part, after imagining, nothing really happened, so i tried the "sit up" technique to get my dream body moving. It was harder than I thought but i managed to sit up, and then I realised I had really large wings instead of arms helping me sit up and I realised I must have been dreaming. But then nothing...I don't remember anything more from that, no dream, no nothing  :Sad:   Does anyone know what I could have done instead to try and get lucid?
Anyway, sorry about the long post. Just wanted to share my experience with the technique DEILD and how it's achieved so much for me in only one attempt!
So thank-you so much Dutchraptor! Can't wait to try again tonight!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Hey everyone, so I'm very very new but I did manage to have my first LD the other night (That's why I came on here, wanting to have more )
> Anyway, so I found a WILD tutorial first so I tried that the first couple nights with no results 
> But I stumbled onto your DEILD tutorial yesterday and tried it last night. Sadly, I didn't have a proper LD but I know it's just my first night.
> Although, I definitely got more results from one night DIELDing than a few nights WILDing!
> I set my custom alarm that only rings for a few seconds and I remember waking up and not moving and keeping my eyes closed (I was surprised I could do that on my first night) so I stayed completely still and within 15 seconds there was an unmistakable wave that shot through and over my body (it was something I've never ever experienced before) and with that, I had some kind of audio in my ears but I can't really remember what it was, I just remember there were sounds. (It wasn't scary sounds)
> So after that I just layed there not really knowing what to do but wanting my mind to stay conscious so I started counting down from 100... when I reached about 80 I started seeing really bright lights going distinctly off and on behind my eyelids and I knew that was the signal to start imagining my dream scene. So I started imaging laying on a beach (tried to use the bright lights as a bright sun) and I tried to imagine how the sand would feel, what the ocean would sound like and the smell of the sea salt air. But this is the weird part, after imagining, nothing really happened, so i tried the "sit up" technique to get my dream body moving. It was harder than I thought but i managed to sit up, and then I realised I had really large wings instead of arms helping me sit up and I realised I must have been dreaming. But then nothing...I don't remember anything more from that, no dream, no nothing   Does anyone know what I could have done instead to try and get lucid?
> Anyway, sorry about the long post. Just wanted to share my experience with the technique DEILD and how it's achieved so much for me in only one attempt!
> So thank-you so much Dutchraptor! Can't wait to try again tonight!



Hey man.  I know exactly what you must do. After the wave sensation you described has stopped IMMEDIATELY roll out of your bed. When you roll out you it would be your dream body rolling out NOT your physical body. And just to clarify don't imagine yourself rolling out, you actually must try to roll out.

The roll out method IMO is the easiest exit technique

----------


## Kaffy

> Hey man.  I know exactly what you must do. After the wave sensation you described has stopped IMMEDIATELY roll out of your bed. When you roll out you it would be your dream body rolling out NOT your physical body. And just to clarify don't imagine yourself rolling out, you actually must try to roll out.
> 
> The roll out method IMO is the easiest exit technique



Thanks heaps Daredevilpwn! I can't wait to try that tonight!
So just to clarify, after the wave sensation has stopped, I 'actually' try and roll out of my bed, but because I should be in SP, only my dream body will roll out?

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Thanks heaps Daredevilpwn! I can't wait to try that tonight!
> So just to clarify, after the wave sensation has stopped, I 'actually' try and roll out of my bed, but because I should be in SP, only my dream body will roll out?



No problem! And yes that is correct. Your body is in complete paralysis when the wave sensation is done. So when you actually try to 'move' what moves is your dream body and not your physical body.

----------


## Qwer

i have never liked auto suggestion but i saw this and tried it last night.  i used auto suggestion and self hypnosis before bed then tried to go to sleep.  then the next thing i knew i was lying there and i could see my room through my eye lids.  but then i slowly woke up and didnt get the deild.

----------


## enak101

> Sounds good, I'm sure it will work. I think the main part about mantras is that you visualize it while you are saying them. Don't just say the mantra but think about it going to happen. Sometimes I'm repeating my manta but I am actually just thinking about the day or a movie etc.



Thanks, some of the advice in this thread is great, I'm still having a bit of trouble with moving when I wake up, I move and then a second or even less after I'm like "DAMN, DEILD"  ::shock:: 

I just have to focus more on the moving then the waking up and see if I do wake up still. I actually have deilded once, I woke up still and sort of just kept laying there and wasn't even thinking of anything in particular and then I was 'sucked' into the dream and I was definitely lucid but it ended when I looked under my bed into darkness, should have stabilised a bit more, should be good next time.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Hey guys I found something VERY interesting that may help you remember to NOT move. It's a subliminal messaging program. You can type in whatever you want in it and then every few seconds it will flash it on the screen so quickly you won't notice it unless you are conciousley looking for it. Anyway here it is. http://richard.warburton.it/fst/



Ya I used a program like that for a while called brainbullet, but my computer kept freezing up  :Cheeky: 





> Hey everyone, so I'm very very new but I did manage to have my first LD the other night (That's why I came on here, wanting to have more )
> Anyway, so I found a WILD tutorial first so I tried that the first couple nights with no results 
> But I stumbled onto your DEILD tutorial yesterday and tried it last night. Sadly, I didn't have a proper LD but I know it's just my first night.
> Although, I definitely got more results from one night DIELDing than a few nights WILDing!
> I set my custom alarm that only rings for a few seconds and I remember waking up and not moving and keeping my eyes closed (I was surprised I could do that on my first night) so I stayed completely still and within 15 seconds there was an unmistakable wave that shot through and over my body (it was something I've never ever experienced before) and with that, I had some kind of audio in my ears but I can't really remember what it was, I just remember there were sounds. (It wasn't scary sounds)
> So after that I just layed there not really knowing what to do but wanting my mind to stay conscious so I started counting down from 100... when I reached about 80 I started seeing really bright lights going distinctly off and on behind my eyelids and I knew that was the signal to start imagining my dream scene. So I started imaging laying on a beach (tried to use the bright lights as a bright sun) and I tried to imagine how the sand would feel, what the ocean would sound like and the smell of the sea salt air. But this is the weird part, after imagining, nothing really happened, so i tried the "sit up" technique to get my dream body moving. It was harder than I thought but i managed to sit up, and then I realised I had really large wings instead of arms helping me sit up and I realised I must have been dreaming. But then nothing...I don't remember anything more from that, no dream, no nothing   Does anyone know what I could have done instead to try and get lucid?
> Anyway, sorry about the long post. Just wanted to share my experience with the technique DEILD and how it's achieved so much for me in only one attempt!
> So thank-you so much Dutchraptor! Can't wait to try again tonight!



That's amazing kaffy  ::D:  the amount of succes in this thread is amazing. I'm glad it works so well for you, keep us updated  :smiley: 





> Hey man.  I know exactly what you must do. After the wave sensation you described has stopped IMMEDIATELY roll out of your bed. When you roll out you it would be your dream body rolling out NOT your physical body. And just to clarify don't imagine yourself rolling out, you actually must try to roll out.
> 
> The roll out method IMO is the easiest exit technique



Agreed, works very often. 





> Thanks, some of the advice in this thread is great, I'm still having a bit of trouble with moving when I wake up, I move and then a second or even less after I'm like "DAMN, DEILD"



Hahaha ya I know that feeling  :Cheeky:

----------


## xpin2winx

having zero luck with waking up from an alarm. I change my alarm time and everytime i change it, i still wake up before it goes off. My 1st natural awakening, i always move. The ones that come after I stay perfectly still and never end up (only a couple times i ended up in SP from DEILDs) in SP or dream. Once school starts again, ill probably be able to get this down, but im still trying

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Alright. So I woke up stayed still. I felt the vibes again. I roll out into the dream. My goal was to go through the mirror to see what would happen.First thing I noticed was that my body was clear and see through. I saw the nearest mirror. As soon as I touched it the dream just collapses and it reforms. I lost lucidity and I am now in this big open forest area. Lions spawn and come at me but I use my will to keep them away. Then it turns night time then some creature with a bow and arrow shoots at me. It doesn't harm me. Then the dream collapses again and I wake up. 

I know this isn't a dream journal but I just wanted to post my success
Anyway from what I have experienced apparently touching mirror=lose lucidity+transported to a completly new world.
hopefully when I do it again I won't be teleported to some weird place.

----------


## Ekyu

Seems interesting! It has been a long time since i did a DEILD. Gonna try this tonight, will let you know how it went.

----------


## enak101

Last night went pretty good. I woke up and stayed still 2 times. At least, I don't remember moving  :tongue2: 

I think it was because of my old mantra having the words "won't move" I changed it to "and lay motionless". This time I really emphasised the lay motionless part and imagined waking up laying still. I think I need to work on my recall so I have a dream to enter though  :tongue2: , any experience with creating a new dream scene in your head dutchraptor?

----------


## Lahzo

I've had some pretty insane success with waking up after each of my dreams, even at my friend's house. I haven't been able to completely relax, recall all my dreams, or attempt to lucid dream, but I am remembering to wake up and lay still after each dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

While I haven't done this successfully, I have had this happen to me two times within a couple of days. Lets hope it persists!
The second time it happened I felt like I couldn't breathe. Though it was probably my imagination, and I should have relaxed more. 
There's always next time!

----------


## Kaffy

Argh how frustrasting, my alarm didn't wake me up  :Bang head: 
Guess I'll have to make it louder and try again tonight. It's funny, when I wasn't attempting to LD the days went so quick, and now it seems like night time will never come!  :tongue2:

----------


## Ceridwen

This is very difficult for me, since I tend to move when I wake up. But I hope that practicing and focussing on this technique will help me in time x3

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> This is very difficult for me, since I tend to move when I wake up.



Just don't give up, confidence is key!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Aww man. I remembered to stay still and I felt the vibrations but they weren't strong enough to put my body in SP. Most likely because while it was happening my mind was chattering. Should've suppressed it when it was happening. Anyway the odd thing was that while feeling the vibes I had this strange sensation that my tongue was sticking out onto my pillow but it wasn't.

----------


## Tucane

> Aww man. I remembered to stay still and I felt the vibrations but they weren't strong enough to put my body in SP. Most likely because while it was happening my mind was chattering. Should've suppressed it when it was happening. Anyway the odd thing was that while feeling the vibes I had this strange sensation that my tongue was sticking out onto my pillow but it wasn't.



You shouln't think about SP in DEILD, it will kick in anyway. There is a part about visualisation at the end of this guide. Using it correctly will get you into the dream quickly, as in a few seconds :smiley: . 

Good luck, Tucane

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> You shouln't think about SP in DEILD, it will kick in anyway. There is a part about visualisation at the end of this guide. Using it correctly will get you into the dream quickly, as in a few seconds. 
> 
> Good luck, Tucane



Thanks. I suck at visualization though. I usually just roll out without visualizing anything and end up in my room. Before I do anything crazy I just want to practice simple things like grounding myself to stay in the dream longer and maintaining lucidity before I start exploring worlds besides my room. Next time I won't think about SP.

----------


## Qwer

i have a question,
i understand that with auto suggestion it is not so much the words used as the meaning behind them, so it is usless unless you understand the meaning behind the words you are saying or the meaning you are intending.
and there is just one thing i dont understand about this auto suggestion "I will wake up after my dream",
does it mean i will wake up after every dream? or my first dream, or any dream?

----------


## LucidRaider

i'm still going on with this method!  ::D:  Still on waking up without moving / opening eyes stage. Hope I progress tonight.  ::shock::

----------


## bobberski

> i have a question,
> i understand that with auto suggestion it is not so much the words used as the meaning behind them, so it is usless unless you understand the meaning behind the words you are saying or the meaning you are intending.
> and there is just one thing i dont understand about this auto suggestion "I will wake up after my dream",
> does it mean i will wake up after every dream? or my first dream, or any dream?



My sentence for autosuggestion is "I will wake up when I dream" and it only happens once. Not after every single dream. I do always forget not move though  :Oh noes:

----------


## dutchraptor

> any experience with creating a new dream scene in your head dutchraptor?



I wrote this guide telling people to re-enter dreams but it honestly never happens to me. I start out trying to remember a certain scene but I just end up thinking of something else and then I enter that. What wroks well is visualizing to people fighting, It doesn't even matter if what they are saying doesn't make sense as long as they are arguing because it is easy to visualize.





> Argh how frustrasting, my alarm didn't wake me up 
> Guess I'll have to make it louder and try again tonight. It's funny, when I wasn't attempting to LD the days went so quick, and now it seems like night time will never come!



 Yup I know the feeling, for the last few days my alarm hasn't wealking me up and it's agonizing  :tongue2: .




> i have a question,
> i understand that with auto suggestion it is not so much the words used as the meaning behind them, so it is usless unless you understand the meaning behind the words you are saying or the meaning you are intending.
> and there is just one thing i dont understand about this auto suggestion "I will wake up after my dream",
> does it mean i will wake up after every dream? or my first dream, or any dream?



I usually think about walking up after every dream. I'm not great at walking up at night because my bed times are kinda irregular, so not much info I can give, sorry. Porbably works best if you just have a mantra about walking up throughout the night multiple times.

----------


## bobberski

hey dutch. sorry to be a bother but could you link me to a free iphone auto shutoff alarm clock? my browser is being stupid and won't let me go to the earlier pages.

----------


## Qwer

> hey dutch. sorry to be a bother but could you link me to a free iphone auto shutoff alarm clock? my browser is being stupid and won't let me go to the earlier pages.



if you search in the app store "alarm clock sleep music"  then the first one that comes up should be the 12.24 one, thats the one i used to use and it works well.

----------


## Qwer

> My sentence for autosuggestion is "I will wake up when I dream" and it only happens once. Not after every single dream. I do always forget not move though



so you think it is better to suggest waking up when you dream, instead of after? or it doesnt matter?
and i had that problem of moveing to but what i did was self hypnosis and just suggested things like i will stay still, i will deild, deilds are easy and i have them often.  just all that good stuff that will help you. and i have only done it once since then but i didnt even have to try stay still, like before i would have to try catch myself and stop myself before i moved, now i just sub consciously stay still.

----------


## LucidRaider

Ahar, PROGRESSION. I used the mantra "After I wake up from my dreams, I will become aware." It worked.

----------


## bobberski

> so you think it is better to suggest waking up when you dream, instead of after? or it doesnt matter?



I really don't think it matters much because you'll still be remembering the dream. I tried "after i dream" and it didn't work for some reason but "when I dream" did. sooo I guess it's really just what works best for each person.

----------


## VictoReverie

Arghh for some reason, I did exactly the same violent movement (kicking out my legs) every awakening, and it shocked me awake. Will try DEILD again tommorow

----------


## bendreaming

tried this last night for the first time and worked very well, ive been LDing since i was very young though without knowing that other people could do it till recently so its always been more of a natural thing, it didnt take but 1 minute after i heard the alarm just layed there and let myself drift back out to dreamland and took off into space cause naturally flying is the best...., thanks for the idea!!! keep em coming!

----------


## dutchraptor

> Arghh for some reason, I did exactly the same violent movement (kicking out my legs) every awakening, and it shocked me awake. Will try DEILD again tommorow



Lets hope it goes well  :smiley: 





> tried this last night for the first time and worked very well, ive been LDing since i was very young though without knowing that other people could do it till recently so its always been more of a natural thing, it didnt take but 1 minute after i heard the alarm just layed there and let myself drift back out to dreamland and took off into space cause naturally flying is the best...., thanks for the idea!!! keep em coming!



That is epic, well done  ::D: .

----------


## VictoReverie

Hey I have another question. After "failing" a DEILD attempt eg. not getting into the dream scene within one minute, whats the best thing to do? I've done WBTB+MILD before, but of course I wont do that with every awakening. It feels like a "waste" to use my awakenings just falling back to sleep normally. Does continuing to DEILD for a while eg. 5 minutes work. Can you WILD straight from waking up (without spending 5 minutes awake)? Or is there some other way to make use of the awakening

----------


## bobberski

So I woke up at night without meaning to because I think my mantra is in me now lol. Anyway I forgot about DEILDing again but just for a second. I opened my eyes all confused for a second then closes them remembering why I had to do. Does moving slightly like that still ruin your chances because I'm pretty sure I felt what you described should have happened. I tried visualizing but I was slipping on and out of sleep. I thought of "rolling out" into the dreamworld but I felt really tired so I assumed I wouldn't be in a dream...

----------


## dutchraptor

> Hey I have another question. After "failing" a DEILD attempt eg. not getting into the dream scene within one minute, whats the best thing to do? I've done WBTB+MILD before, but of course I wont do that with every awakening. It feels like a "waste" to use my awakenings just falling back to sleep normally. Does continuing to DEILD for a while eg. 5 minutes work. Can you WILD straight from waking up (without spending 5 minutes awake)? Or is there some other way to make use of the awakening



Usually when I fail a Deild its because I'm so tired an I fall asleep again. I used to try a different technique afterwards but I realised i was probably only doing me worse than good. I've got another good solid 70/80 years to live so I'm in no rush, I don't think having to think of more things before even finishing a Deild attempt helps.





> So I woke up at night without meaning to because I think my mantra is in me now lol. Anyway I forgot about DEILDing again but just for a second. I opened my eyes all confused for a second then closes them remembering why I had to do. Does moving slightly like that still ruin your chances because I'm pretty sure I felt what you described should have happened. I tried visualizing but I was slipping on and out of sleep. I thought of "rolling out" into the dreamworld but I felt really tired so I assumed I wouldn't be in a dream...



Nope I'm pretty sure most guides don't even focus that much on moving. If you can move without really noticing (eyes and swallowing that is, and maybe a bit of arm movement) then it should be fine  :smiley:  It's still worth the shot.

----------


## LucidRaider

No success in the past 2 nights. 

Go to bed at 1. State Mantras:
"I will wake up after my dreams with my body motionless and my eyes closed."
"After I wake up from my dreams, I will become aware."

I believe it, and visualize it, but I didn't even remember my dreams..  :tongue2:  gotta keep going I suppose..

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> No success in the past 2 nights. 
> 
> Go to bed at 1. State Mantras:
> "I will wake up after my dreams with my body motionless and my eyes closed."
> "After I wake up from my dreams, I will become aware."
> 
> 
> I believe it, and visualize it, but I didn't even remember my dreams..  gotta keep going I suppose..



Perhaps you should just focus on nothing but dream recall for a week then retry doing DEILD?

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I had four dreams last night. The first 1 was lucid thanks to DEILD the other ones were 'failed' DEILD because I went to sleep normally but I was still pretty mindful in the dreams but not full on lucid. Also I think I met my dream guide. Anyway yesterday was awesome. But as for today my sleep was interrupted and I can't fall asleep. And I got to get up early tomorrow and I mostly get DEILDS early morning.

----------


## dutchraptor

> I had four dreams last night. The first 1 was lucid thanks to DEILD the other ones were 'failed' DEILD because I went to sleep normally but I was still pretty mindful in the dreams but not full on lucid. Also I think I met my dream guide. Anyway yesterday was awesome. But as for today my sleep was interrupted and I can't fall asleep. And I got to get up early tomorrow and I mostly get DEILDS early morning.



It's great how quick you were to get into Deild  ::D:  you are like the best result from this guide XD XD. When I came to DV I barely saw any posts on Deild and I swore that I would change that, and look at it now. Nearly as famous as Wild but easier for most.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> It's great how quick you were to get into Deild  you are like the best result from this guide XD XD. When I came to DV I barely saw any posts on Deild and I swore that I would change that, and look at it now. Nearly as famous as Wild but easier for most.



Lol thanks. Funny thing is I tried to do DEILD before but I just kept moving and I got so pissed I gave up. But now all of a sudden I am getting good at it when I read this guide. Must be magic or something...

----------


## LucidRaider

^
Ikr? I never had success with DEILD until I saw this guide and I knew I should do it. Strange...

----------


## Highlander

Hi Dutchraptor,

I haven't been following this thread religiously, but I did read and take a copy of your guide onto my desktop for future reference. However what I did notice after a lot of my dreams or when I'm about to wake up then I have got into the habit of still keeping my eyes closed, then staying still.
This is quite a bit of progression for me, because to tell you the truth I haven't really been trying or concentrating. 
The problem I do have is often than not then I want to write my (previous) dream down on paper next to me so I have been breaking the attempt off after 30 sec or a minute or so, in fear of forgetting earlier dreams.
I think in future, I will concentrate more on the attempt, even if it means sacrificing a previous (crappy type) dream, and the recall of it.
I brought that point up because I often keep my eyes closed after an LD, just in case I'm having a FA, so I try and 'wait' for another one if you know what I mean.  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Hi Dutchraptor,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread religiously, but I did read and take a copy of your guide onto my desktop for future reference. However what I did notice after a lot of my dreams or when I'm about to wake up then I have got into the habit of still keeping my eyes closed, then staying still.
> This is quite a bit of progression for me, because to tell you the truth I haven't really been trying or concentrating. 
> The problem I do have is often than not then I want to write my (previous) dream down on paper next to me so I have been breaking the attempt off after 30 sec or a minute or so, in fear of forgetting earlier dreams.
> I think in future, I will concentrate more on the attempt, even if it means sacrificing a previous (crappy type) dream, and the recall of it.
> I brought that point up because I often keep my eyes closed after an LD, just in case I'm having a FA, so I try and 'wait' for another one if you know what I mean.



Sounds like you are ready so, I'm sure you'll have no problems Deilding seeing as you have passed the first 50%. Let us know how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## Highlander

> Sounds like you are ready so, I'm sure you'll have no problems Deilding seeing as you have passed the first 50%. Let us know how it goes



Thanks. 

I might sort out an alarm out with a short/quieter beep tone as well hopefully. 
I have been practicing on and off for the last week, usually if I wake up suddenly in the middle of the night. I have (sort of) disciplined myself not to open my eyes, etc. Still got a bit to learn, although it should be an adventure.

Yes I will let you know how I get on.

Regards.  :smiley:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I changed my mantra to see if I would get better results. My last mantra was "The moment I wake up I will not move" today and yesterday I used "When I wake up I will not move" But I moved when I used the second one. I will try this second one more time and if it doesn't work I will use the previous one. The reason why I changed my mantra is because it is someone else and I heard it is better to come up with your own. But I think in this case someone else mantra works. I guess I was trying to fix something that wasn't broken. But I will try that mantra one last time before I go back.

----------


## bobberski

> I changed my mantra to see if I would get better results. My last mantra was "The moment I wake up I will not move" today and yesterday I used "When I wake up I will not move" But I moved when I used the second one. I will try this second one more time and if it doesn't work I will use the previous one. The reason why I changed my mantra is because it is someone else and I heard it is better to come up with your own. But I think in this case someone else mantra works. I guess I was trying to fix something that wasn't broken. But I will try that mantra one last time before I go back.



Good luck!

----------


## HawkeyeTy

There has been a couple of times where I've woke up, and all I do is open my eyes but I don't move, at this point is it already too late to try to get back to SP without losing sleep?

----------


## LucidRaider

Woooohooooo!!. I ALMOST Had a DEILD last night!. I woke up after a certain dream, I felt myself waking up, So I remained still, and kept my eyes closed. I waited like a minute, but I couldn't feel any paralysis? I tried to think about what my last dream was, instead of focusing on paralysis. I thought I heard something though?. I wasn't sure, as I wasn't fully aware or conscious. But I fell back asleep, and I had a lucid dream anyway!!! XD. lol a failure made a success!!  ::D:  . After I woke up from that dream, I almost had DEILD again.  :tongue2:

----------


## bobberski

Ok so for some reason my dream recall is getting worse so I'm not sure if this was a dream or it actually happened. But, when I woke up, I kept my eyes closed and thougt about the snippets of the dreams I had that I could remember so that they won't get away. Well, I forgot them but I remember this so I think it actually happened. I woke up naturally in the night and somehow didn't move. I don't know if it was because I knew I was comin out of a dream or i it was by mantra. I started the mantra last night and it was "I won't move when I wake up". I only said it a couple of times so I'm skeptical. Anyway, I woke up with my eyes closes and I didn't move a muscle. After maybe 7 seconds, i felt this strong vibration go through my body. Not really like through it, but it covered my body all at once. I was so sleepy so I couldn't get that excited but I felt great satisfaction. Right after, I heard some weird noises and I heard my mom saying "get up. What are you doing get. Go to school get up." i didnt want to open my eyes 1) because i thought it might make me fail 2) because i thought i might see something scary. I know you only see what you expect to see but since scary stuff is all anyone ever talks about, it was in my head and I knew I would. hahaha. So I knew at the time I had to start visualizing so I visualized me in my house. The picture was coming and going and so I decided I should try rolling out. I tried for about 2 seconds and then fell asleep  :tongue2: . sooo what are your thoughts on this?

----------


## Lahzo

I hear a lot of people that like to WILD by doing a WBTB by drinking a glass of water before bed.. this kind of seems like a DEILD. I never wake up in the middle of a dream, it's always after.. thus it could be a DEILD, right? Or is the concept of skipping all of sleep paralysis by laying still?

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Ok so for some reason my dream recall is getting worse so I'm not sure if this was a dream or it actually happened. But, when I woke up, I kept my eyes closed and thougt about the snippets of the dreams I had that I could remember so that they won't get away. Well, I forgot them but I remember this so I think it actually happened. I woke up naturally in the night and somehow didn't move. I don't know if it was because I knew I was comin out of a dream or i it was by mantra. I started the mantra last night and it was "I won't move when I wake up". I only said it a couple of times so I'm skeptical. Anyway, I woke up with my eyes closes and I didn't move a muscle. After maybe 7 seconds, i felt this strong vibration go through my body. Not really like through it, but it covered my body all at once. I was so sleepy so I couldn't get that excited but I felt great satisfaction. Right after, I heard some weird noises and I heard my mom saying "get up. What are you doing get. Go to school get up." i didnt want to open my eyes 1) because i thought it might make me fail 2) because i thought i might see something scary. I know you only see what you expect to see but since scary stuff is all anyone ever talks about, it was in my head and I knew I would. hahaha. So I knew at the time I had to start visualizing so I visualized me in my house. The picture was coming and going and so I decided I should try rolling out. I tried for about 2 seconds and then fell asleep . sooo what are your thoughts on this?



There is no need to visualize anything if you just want to go to your house.  All you needed to do was just roll out after the vibrations calm down. When you do so your mind will go to the LAST place it remembers which is your bedroom. Other than that you were SOOOOOOOOOOO close. Good job man. Next time it happens just roll out of your bed and try NOT to fall asleep. Visualization is needed if you want to start off somewhere else besides your house.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Alright "When I wake up I won't move" doesn't work but "the moment I wake up I will not move" works perfectly. Now the vibrations seem to be hit or miss for me. I would wake up and not move and just stay there and...nothing happens. I focus on my last dream and try to remember and if If nothing happens I just get up and write the dream down. Waking up and not moving is not a problem but doing step 2 is tricky. Its just random but I will figure it out.

----------


## xpin2winx

> There is no need to visualize anything if you just want to go to your house.  All you needed to do was just roll out after the vibrations calm down. When you do so your mind will go to the LAST place it remembers which is your bedroom. Other than that you were SOOOOOOOOOOO close. Good job man. Next time it happens just roll out of your bed and try NOT to fall asleep. Visualization is needed if you want to start off somewhere else besides your house.



now, if you roll out of your body. Will you be floating like an OBE? And if you walk out of your house, will you just end up in your neighborhood, if you dont want to change the dreamscape?

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> now, if you roll out of your body. Will you be floating like an OBE? And if you walk out of your house, will you just end up in your neighborhood, if you dont want to change the dreamscape?



Personally for me, no. I just roll out of bed and 'hit' the floor. It doesn't hurt. Then I just get up and 'open' my eyes and I am just in my dream room. Not floating or anything. And yes you would be in your neighborhood. After all your neighborhood is something you can easily expect to be there when you walk out the door since thats how it is in waking life.  Although it may look weird. One time when I DEILD I looked out my window and saw that the street lights were kinda weird looking.

----------


## bobberski

"The moment I wake up I will not move" didn't work  :Sad:

----------


## LucidRaider

> "The moment I wake up I will not move" didn't work



You need to try again. You need to Visualize it, and believe it too.
Sometimes if you believe it, it will still sometimes fail, you just need to keep trying.
That's what I'm doing.

----------


## Highlander

I did come quite close last night after conditioning myself not to open my eyes or move upon waking in the middle of the night. Because of this I was able to remember a previous, but nearly forgotton earlier dream I'd had, quite vividly as well which was amazing in itself.
I was also able to visualize myself flying, etc. at one stage.
I felt myself near enough going into another dream, although I did feel really uncomfortable and warm with a dry mouth, where I needed to get up and go to the bathroom. Otherwise I think I would have done even better with this (aborted) attempt.

----------


## LucidRaider

Why doesn't the sleep paralysis come on after waking up successfully?. O.o strange.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Wow something weird happened today. So I woke up and stayed still. I felt the vibes coming on but something was strange. As I felt the vibes one of my feet started to feel like it was getting hot, I mean extremely hot like it was on fire. I couldn't bear it so I HAD to move. However I think I was actually in the dream when I moved. Looking back on it. I was in thick covers so it would be impossible to roll out in that. So I was successful in a way but I thought I failed. So I just went back to 'sleep' but of course I was already asleep so I just willingly lost lucidity without knowing it.

----------


## VictoReverie

Hey Dutchraptor, for you personally, whats the probability that DEILD is successful if you wake up from a dream without moving?

----------


## bobberski

> Wow something weird happened today. So I woke up and stayed still. I felt the vibes coming on but something was strange. As I felt the vibes one of my feet started to feel like it was getting hot, I mean extremely hot like it was on fire. I couldn't bear it so I HAD to move. However I think I was actually in the dream when I moved. Looking back on it. I was in thick covers so it would be impossible to roll out in that. So I was successful in a way but I thought I failed. So I just went back to 'sleep' but of course I was already asleep so I just willingly lost lucidity without knowing it.



Ouch. That's rough, but interesting!

----------


## LucidRaider

> Wow something weird happened today. So I woke up and stayed still. I felt the vibes coming on but something was strange. As I felt the vibes one of my feet started to feel like it was getting hot, I mean extremely hot like it was on fire. I couldn't bear it so I HAD to move. However I think I was actually in the dream when I moved. Looking back on it. I was in thick covers so it would be impossible to roll out in that. So I was successful in a way but I thought I failed. So I just went back to 'sleep' but of course I was already asleep so I just willingly lost lucidity without knowing it.



Yikes!. I once had Samara Morgan visit me during Sleep Paralysis. Ughhhh I hope to god she doesn't return for round 2! :-s

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Yikes!. I once had Samara Morgan visit me during Sleep Paralysis. Ughhhh I hope to god she doesn't return for round 2! :-s



Wow that must've been scary. I've been lucky as far as seeing freaky shit. Usually I don't see anything but If I do see something its usually stars or something.

----------


## bobberski

> Yikes!. I once had Samara Morgan visit me during Sleep Paralysis. Ughhhh I hope to god she doesn't return for round 2! :-s



That's exactly what I expect to see! I can't get it out of my head so I'm scared that if I open my eyes I will see her lol.

----------


## LucidRaider

> That's exactly what I expect to see! I can't get it out of my head so I'm scared that if I open my eyes I will see her lol.



 Be happy it wasn't YOU she visited at 10 years old!. D:<
aha but no, if you see her, tell her she's an ugly hoe. She'l leave you be.  :wink2:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Hey Dutchraptor, for you personally, whats the probability that DEILD is successful if you wake up from a dream without moving?



The moment I started having them it was like 20% of all my attempts, now after a few months the success rate is around 80%.

----------


## LucidRaider

Okay, gonna try again tonight. I can do this..  :smiley: 
Post results in the morning. ^_^

----------


## LucidRaider

erm, :/ Is all I can say.
I did my mantras, I believed, I still didn't wake up with awareness.. 
grrrr.  :Sad:

----------


## LucidRaider

erm, :/ Is all I can say.
I did my mantras, I believed, I still didn't wake up with awareness.. 
grrrr.  :Sad:

----------


## bobberski

^that sucks  :Sad:    So I used the mantra "I will not move when I wake up" because it worked for me last time.  It worked again last night, but I didn't get any vibrations or anything. Sleep paralysis didn't come so I just gave up. I ended up having 2 nightmares D:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Funny how you had nightmares bobberski, I had some too. In mine, My father was kidnapped by some men with guns after trying to fend them off, so I did everything I could to get guns and find my way to where the men took him, just before I could find my father I woke up, but the strange thing was, even though I knew I was awake, I still thought he was kidnapped and since I woke up, I would never see him again. Then I realized I was awake and it was all just a dream. I also somehow managed to cut my hand while I was sleeping..

Strange... Very strange.
Even though I wake up and usually don't move, my eyes shoot open so I end up being more awake. Which sucks, I've only felt SP twice, other than that I don't think I was in SP.

----------


## LucidRaider

Hm.
Why doesn't Sleep paralysis occur for you? I dont think it occured for me the last time I nearly got a DEILD. Maybe wait more?

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Maybe waiting more will work, but I think once you get to a certain point of being awake, it makes it that much more difficult to get yourself back asleep and it just becomes a WILD attempt.

----------


## VictoReverie

YES!!! I just had my first DEILD! I'll post it later in the morning  :smiley:  Just wanted to tell people for motivation, because I had dedicated myself exclusively to DEILD for 2 weeks, giving up the lucids i would have gotten from WBTB+MILD. Tonight I had felt like giving up when a couple of my DEILD attempts failed, but I was absolutely elated when I woke from a false awakening. No sleep paralysis, nothing o.O. As the dream ended, I calmly let the blackness engulf me and tried to DEILD again, but it didn't work this time. The best part was, I thought it was 6am (wake up time) when my lucid ended, but it was only 2.40  :smiley:  That means I can go for DEILD again now  :tongue2:  Back to sleep  :smiley: 

BTW: A difference with this sucessful night was that i changed my mantra from _"I will recognize when I wake up"_ to _"I'm aware that the dream is ending"_. I believe the latter was more effective because alot of the times, when you are aware that you are awake, it is already too late. However tonight I did in fact recoginize when the dream was ending (only half a second before I woke) so I could ready myself for DEILD. 

Good luck guys  ::D:  ::D: : ::D:  ::D:

----------


## bobberski

> Funny how you had nightmares bobberski, I had some too. In mine, My father was kidnapped by some men with guns after trying to fend them off, so I did everything I could to get guns and find my way to where the men took him, just before I could find my father I woke up, but the strange thing was, even though I knew I was awake, I still thought he was kidnapped and since I woke up, I would never see him again. Then I realized I was awake and it was all just a dream. I also somehow managed to cut my hand while I was sleeping..
> 
> Strange... Very strange.
> Even though I wake up and usually don't move, my eyes shoot open so I end up being more awake. Which sucks, I've only felt SP twice, other than that I don't think I was in SP.



Mine were about cannibals and zombies D: but it's strange how you cut your hand...

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> YES!!! I just had my first DEILD! I'll post it later in the morning  Just wanted to tell people for motivation, because I had dedicated myself exclusively to DEILD for 2 weeks, giving up the lucids i would have gotten from WBTB+MILD. Tonight I had felt like giving up when a couple of my DEILD attempts failed, but I was absolutely elated when I woke from a false awakening. No sleep paralysis, nothing o.O. As the dream ended, I calmly let the blackness engulf me and tried to DEILD again, but it didn't work this time. The best part was, I thought it was 6am (wake up time) when my lucid ended, but it was only 2.40  That means I can go for DEILD again now  Back to sleep 
> 
> BTW: A difference with this sucessful night was that i changed my mantra from _"I will recognize when I wake up"_ to _"I'm aware that the dream is ending"_. I believe the latter was more effective because alot of the times, when you are aware that you are awake, it is already too late. However tonight I did in fact recoginize when the dream was ending (only half a second before I woke) so I could ready myself for DEILD. 
> 
> Good luck guys :



Thats awesome man! I am also getting good at DEILD. When I get the hang of it more I got to start practicing stabilizing because I always forget to do it.

----------


## LucidRaider

^
Very strange..
FREDDY CRUGER! ;O aha jk.
Gonna try DEILD again tonight.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

No luck today. It's not because I forgot to not move oh no. It was my grandma that messed it up. Seriously she just walks into the living room (where I sleep) and just turns on the lights (even though its the morning...) and turns on the tv at a loud volume. I remembered to wake and not move but because of the lights and sound of the tv  I failed. So I just went into my grandmas room to sleep but I didn't care about doing a DEILD then because I was pissed off.

----------


## LucidRaider

> No luck today. It's not because I forgot to not move oh no. It was my grandma that messed it up. Seriously she just walks into the living room (where I sleep) and just turns on the lights (even though its the morning...) and turns on the tv at a loud volume. I remembered to wake and not move but because of the lights and sound of the tv  I failed. So I just went into my grandmas room to sleep but I didn't care about doing a DEILD then because I was pissed off.



Awwww i'm sorry mate.  :Sad:  damn ol' grandma! aha.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> Mine were about cannibals and zombies D: but it's strange how you cut your hand...



I remember in the dream I was scaling up the side of a house to a window, and I grabbed onto the gutter, it must have been when I cut my hand while I was sleeping. Anything that happens to you while you sleep can effect your dreams. For instance, one time I had a dream where I was getting tasered and I could feel the electricity/vibrations in my shoulders, then I woke up and realized I was laying on my arm and it was asleep. It was pretty interesting.

----------


## DinoSawr

Dutchraptor-

In your first post you said that you should use autosuggestion until you lose focus and do this two or so more times. In addition to imagining yourself performing the technique, has this been enough for you to consistently remember to wake up without movement? I ask because I have had trouble in the past with having a conscious awakening after my alarm goes off; I just ended up moving before remembering what my plan was. I plan on trying your method of autosuggestion tonight, but in the meantime I was just wondering if this method worked consistently for you and those you taught.

Thank you

----------


## dutchraptor

> Dutchraptor-
> 
> In your first post you said that you should use autosuggestion until you lose focus and do this two or so more times. In addition to imagining yourself performing the technique, has this been enough for you to consistently remember to wake up without movement? I ask because I have had trouble in the past with having a conscious awakening after my alarm goes off; I just ended up moving before remembering what my plan was. I plan on trying your method of autosuggestion tonight, but in the meantime I was just wondering if this method worked consistently for you and those you taught.
> 
> Thank you



Hey dinosawr,
I first started with an alarm clock to wake me up and then I tried mantras for a long while but they weren't to great for me, yet after I stopped for three days about two months ago I started walking up right before a dream ends and I can sense what to do straight away, it's like second nature to me now. I don't know whether the autosuggestion or the alarm clock helped more but it definitely worked.

----------


## LucidRaider

I'm still failing. What's wrong with me..
Maybe I should change my mantras.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I managed to deild today but man oh man it was a horrible experience. I had to struggle to roll out from my body. Then when I got up my dreamscape was all stretchy and blurry and just plain crazy looking. Yelling 'clarity now' didn't work and I couldn't concentrate to try to stabilize so I closed my eyes and just woke myself up. I know, stupid of me but I was not expecting to end up in this weird distorted place.

----------


## LucidRaider

> I managed to deild today but man oh man it was a horrible experience. I had to struggle to roll out from my body. Then when I got up my dreamscape was all stretchy and blurry and just plain crazy looking. Yelling 'clarity now' didn't work and I couldn't concentrate to try to stabilize so I closed my eyes and just woke myself up. I know, stupid of me but I was not expecting to end up in this weird distorted place.



You need to understand it's the dream world which can be manipulated. Walk to your bedroom door, and state "When I open this door, It will lead me into a random scenario."  :smiley:  If it happens again  :smiley:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I know I know. I was just freaked out at first. Like it was one of those 'WTF!' moments that I didn't know what to do. Thanks for the tip though. If something weird happens again I will do this.

----------


## LucidRaider

I failed again..
Why can't I do this technique anymore?
This is very illogical.
I did it a few days ago, can't do it now? 
I mean...WHAT?!.
:'(

----------


## dutchraptor

> I failed again..
> Why can't I do this technique anymore?
> This is very illogical.
> I did it a few days ago, can't do it now? 
> I mean...WHAT?!.
> :'(



Keep trying. Eventually you will get good at it even if it takes three or four months, it will be worth it.

----------


## LucidRaider

^
Did you go through that process?
Illogically failing?  :Sad: 
It's so strange.
I'm supposed to do this. 
:/
Thanks though.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> ^
> Did you go through that process?
> Illogically failing? 
> It's so strange.
> I'm supposed to do this. 
> :/
> Thanks though.



Your signature says to "Believe In Yourself, And In Your Dreams"
Chin up man, you'll get it, like Dutchraptor did. 
His sig. used to say "I'm this close to mastering deild" I believe, and he's really good from what I've read. 
You just have to persist, don't let a few failed tries keep you from getting what you want. 
Humans can do Anything they put their mind to.
Hell, I want to lucid dream so bad, but I know that it takes time for some people and I just need to let it happen on it's own, not force it.
A friend of mine that naturally knows she's dreaming most of the time, told me to just do it, don't think about it. Let your mind do the work.
I know this is a long post, but I'm feeling inspirational this morning, I'm very close to a long and wonderful lucid dream.. I can feel it.  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

Im going to include that in the OP once I have enough other success posts  :smiley:

----------


## LucidRaider

> Your signature says to "Believe In Yourself, And In Your Dreams"
> Chin up man, you'll get it, like Dutchraptor did. 
> His sig. used to say "I'm this close to mastering deild" I believe, and he's really good from what I've read. 
> You just have to persist, don't let a few failed tries keep you from getting what you want. 
> Humans can do Anything they put their mind to.
> Hell, I want to lucid dream so bad, but I know that it takes time for some people and I just need to let it happen on it's own, not force it.
> A friend of mine that naturally knows she's dreaming most of the time, told me to just do it, don't think about it. Let your mind do the work.
> I know this is a long post, but I'm feeling inspirational this morning, I'm very close to a long and wonderful lucid dream.. I can feel it.



Wow dude you're awesome. I get those feelings. I have one today, not too sure why. Think it's you and dutchraptor's responses.  :smiley:  Thanks guys.
Yeah, I've heard people say that so many times. Let your mind do the work. Do they mean trusting your subconscious?. And she said just do it.  :tongue2:  Hmmmm. Thank you though.
I believe that. I believe in myself, and I believe in you.


This thread is picking up quick xD

----------


## bobberski

I only just realized how badly I failed last night. I completely forgot about DEILD!hahaha

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I have had quite a few lucids I recorded them all in my physical DJ but I am too lazy to put it on Dream views. The very FIRST time I did DEILD was by complete accident but it was freaking AMAZING at how real it felt to me. I had been practicing DILD via sporadic awareness and lucid results were...meh but my dreams were more vivid when I was doing the awareness techniques. Now that I think about it though I think you all should practice awareness. Self awareness to be exact. If you become good at DEILD its all well and good but you won't maintain lucidity if  you lose self awareness. So even if you don't like doing DILD, the awareness training that comes with it will be useful even for a DEILD. So dutch if you want to add to this guide please say that practicing awareness in waking life will still be good even for DEILD. I was doing sporadic awareness for awhile just randomly looking at my surroundings at random times trying to notice as much as I can, but not only that I would then become self aware by questioning what I am doing in the current moment.

----------


## JoshGoldie

thanks for the great tips and download links for these alarms that can turn themselves off! ive got mine set and ill let you know if i have any luck!  :smiley:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Good luck Josh! I'm sure you'll be successful.  :smiley:

----------


## Daxx

Now that I'm back on my sleep schedule I can't wait to try this  :smiley:

----------


## LucidBlink

Hey Dutch, 

     This is an awesome guide, and I have been trying it out, however whenever I wake up, I sometimes move, but when I don't, I still open my eyes.  I have tried mantra's, and plan on continuing practicing as I am determined to master DEILD and move onto nothing else before I am adept with it.  Now, I happened to have the DreamZ LD App, and am using that to wake up at around 1am ( I go to bed around 10, 3 Hours).  Now, I'm not sure if I should continue even If I open my eyes and shut them again, or if I should just attempt a WBTB.  What's happening is I'll open my eyes, and then panic and think about my Body, which ruins it.

    Any advice is greatly appreciated and thanks for the great guide.
       Regards.

----------


## dutchraptor

> I have had quite a few lucids I recorded them all in my physical DJ but I am too lazy to put it on Dream views. The very FIRST time I did DEILD was by complete accident but it was freaking AMAZING at how real it felt to me. I had been practicing DILD via sporadic awareness and lucid results were...meh but my dreams were more vivid when I was doing the awareness techniques. Now that I think about it though I think you all should practice awareness. Self awareness to be exact. If you become good at DEILD its all well and good but you won't maintain lucidity if  you lose self awareness. So even if you don't like doing DILD, the awareness training that comes with it will be useful even for a DEILD. So dutch if you want to add to this guide please say that practicing awareness in waking life will still be good even for DEILD. I was doing sporadic awareness for awhile just randomly looking at my surroundings at random times trying to notice as much as I can, but not only that I would then become self aware by questioning what I am doing in the current moment.



Yup, I agree. I still practise Dild techniques too so I can have both, and the best Deild come from chaining a lucid. Awareness is really handy to be good at and it seems to help almost every aspect of lucid dreaming, I'll add it in a whileI have some other stuff I would like to add anyways.




> Hey Dutch, 
> 
>      This is an awesome guide, and I have been trying it out, however whenever I wake up, I sometimes move, but when I don't, I still open my eyes.  I have tried mantra's, and plan on continuing practicing as I am determined to master DEILD and move onto nothing else before I am adept with it.  Now, I happened to have the DreamZ LD App, and am using that to wake up at around 1am ( I go to bed around 10, 3 Hours).  Now, I'm not sure if I should continue even If I open my eyes and shut them again, or if I should just attempt a WBTB.  What's happening is I'll open my eyes, and then panic and think about my Body, which ruins it.
> 
>     Any advice is greatly appreciated and thanks for the great guide.
>        Regards.



Thanks for the nice words  :smiley: 
I'd say to move on to wbtb, but still keep trying to wake up with your eyes closed. The reason for this is that if you happen to become lucid through a Dild (thanks to wbtb) then you can wake up completely still with your eyes closed extremely easily and chain the dream.

----------


## LucidRaider

Can't wait for the updated OP  :tongue2:

----------


## Lahzo

Does anyone have the problem where when they attempt to drop out of a dream and become conscious to chain, that before they know it, they're moving, rolling, scratching, rubbing their eyes, ect? I seem to have this problem. I don't have conscious control when I first wake up it seems. It's like when you have poison ivy or a mosquito bite while you try to sleep.. you oft wake up and are scratching or rubbing it despite not remembering initiating the action. Not sure what to do..  :tongue2:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> It's like when you have poison ivy or a mosquito bite while you try to sleep.. you oft wake up and are scratching or rubbing it despite not remembering initiating the action.



Use anti-itch cream?  ::D:

----------


## bobberski

Lol ^

----------


## JoshGoldie

so i tried this last night, i found my self waking up naturally before the alarms, but even when i woke up i never knew how hard it was to not open yourn eyes and stay still, As soon as my alarm went off for only 3 seconds my eyes opened straight away  :tongue2:  any tips on improving this? Ill try again tonight, I just got myself a sleeping mask to help  ::D:

----------


## LucidBlink

> Yup, I agree. I still practise Dild techniques too so I can have both, and the best Deild come from chaining a lucid. Awareness is really handy to be good at and it seems to help almost every aspect of lucid dreaming, I'll add it in a whileI have some other stuff I would like to add anyways.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the nice words 
> I'd say to move on to wbtb, but still keep trying to wake up with your eyes closed. The reason for this is that if you happen to become lucid through a Dild (thanks to wbtb) then you can wake up completely still with your eyes closed extremely easily and chain the dream.



Hey Dutch,  
    I actually did it last night!  I repeated "I will wake after every dream, without opening my eyes and without moving" Until my mind wandered, and then did that twice more, and then I woke up just before my alarm, eyes closed, body still, however my dog decided to come jump up on the bed and wake me up to go outside.. At 3am..  Anyways felt amazing to accomplish that! I will be doing it again tonight and will post back  :smiley: 

          Blink

----------


## bobberski

Wow, the one night I actually don't wake up do DEILD (idk why) I had three lucids!

----------


## dutchraptor

> Can't wait for the updated OP



You have no idea how much work I'm gonna habe to put into it, I've been putting it off because I'm on holidays and there is so much tips I can put in.





> Does anyone have the problem where when they attempt to drop out of a dream and become conscious to chain, that before they know it, they're moving, rolling, scratching, rubbing their eyes, ect? I seem to have this problem. I don't have conscious control when I first wake up it seems. It's like when you have poison ivy or a mosquito bite while you try to sleep.. you oft wake up and are scratching or rubbing it despite not remembering initiating the action. Not sure what to do..



Keep trying, you will succeed.




> so i tried this last night, i found my self waking up naturally before the alarms, but even when i woke up i never knew how hard it was to not open yourn eyes and stay still, As soon as my alarm went off for only 3 seconds my eyes opened straight away  any tips on improving this? Ill try again tonight, I just got myself a sleeping mask to help



Well done on the sleeping mask hope it helps, aint got a load of tips, just wait for the update to the op.





> Wow, the one night I actually don't wake up do DEILD (idk why) I had three lucids!



Ha ya that happened to me quite a few times  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidRaider

Omg I want this update so much now ahahah.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> Wow, the one night I actually don't wake up do DEILD (idk why) I had three lucids!



How did you realize you were dreaming? I haven't had a lucid dream in Awhile.. I just got myself a job (first paid job ever) and I've been working for the past few days, and before that I didn't really do anything in particular. MILDing keeps me awake, and I have yet to wake up without opening my eyes or moving, except for two times, which the second time I felt like I was being choked. Couldn't breathe so I had to wake myself up.

----------


## bobberski

> How did you realize you were dreaming? I haven't had a lucid dream in Awhile.. I just got myself a job (first paid job ever) and I've been working for the past few days, and before that I didn't really do anything in particular. MILDing keeps me awake, and I have yet to wake up without opening my eyes or moving, except for two times, which the second time I felt like I was being choked. Couldn't breathe so I had to wake myself up.



Well I think I got them because I've been practicing ADA by asking questions like "what am I doing here?" and stuff like that. In the dream, I don't think I really asked myself those questions but I got the reminder feeling to do it and I just did a reality check by plugging my nose and I found out I was dreaming!

----------


## LucidRaider

I had an accidental DEILD last night.
I woke up after my dream, and I remained still but I opened my eyes, closed them again, and I found myself back in my last dream.
I didn't get lucid but I did do the DEILD  ::D:

----------


## Kaffy

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, but I had to share that I had my first official DEILD the other night! 

Even though it didn't go very long, it was still awesome! I woke up and opened my eyes for a split second (ops) but quickly remembered to stay still and close my eyes again and then I waited for the vibrations to go over my body (20-30 secs later) and I physically tried to sit up and I was in my dream! To make sure I did a RC with the nose pinch and I did a little yay for joy when I realised I was lucid. But this is the weird part, it was dark in my room so I looked up to the light and tried really hard to turn the light on, and yelled out turn on! and was staring at it for ages and thought 100% I could do it but it never turned on? Anyway is there a way I can make my commands stronger while lucid?
But after trying that for a while I gave up and I yelled out "dream stabilize!!" and the room started to become much clearer and crisper, but then I woke up  :Sad:  
Btw, this all happened with me just sitting on my bed.

But yes I'm soooooo happy with my first DEILD!
I'm trying every night but my alarm isn't waking me up anymore :s I've bought another alarm app with auto-snooze and am going to try it tonight to see if it can wake me up  :tongue2: 

Thanks again for the guide Dutchraptor!

----------


## dutchraptor

> Sorry I haven't posted for a while, but I had to share that I had my first official DEILD the other night! 
> 
> Even though it didn't go very long, it was still awesome! I woke up and opened my eyes for a split second (ops) but quickly remembered to stay still and close my eyes again and then I waited for the vibrations to go over my body (20-30 secs later) and I physically tried to sit up and I was in my dream! To make sure I did a RC with the nose pinch and I did a little yay for joy when I realised I was lucid. But this is the weird part, it was dark in my room so I looked up to the light and tried really hard to turn the light on, and yelled out turn on! and was staring at it for ages and thought 100% I could do it but it never turned on? Anyway is there a way I can make my commands stronger while lucid?
> But after trying that for a while I gave up and I yelled out "dream stabilize!!" and the room started to become much clearer and crisper, but then I woke up  
> Btw, this all happened with me just sitting on my bed.
> 
> But yes I'm soooooo happy with my first DEILD!
> I'm trying every night but my alarm isn't waking me up anymore :s I've bought another alarm app with auto-snooze and am going to try it tonight to see if it can wake me up 
> 
> Thanks again for the guide Dutchraptor!



Well done, let us know how it goes  ::D:

----------


## LucidRaider

I'm still on with this technique. C:
I have to do it. I know I can. I even know the place I'm going to when I visualize the dream scene!  ::D:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Haha, I know where I'm going if I can do one of these. I'm going to a factory full of machines to pull apart and make my own creations.  :smiley: 
Of course, I'll have to fly there, by growing wings via redbull (the commercial says it gives you wings right? haha) from my pocket. Lol
Last lucid dream I had, I tried hovering above the ground, and doing so made me feel like I was holding my feet above the ground with an invisible force.

----------


## LucidRaider

> Haha, I know where I'm going if I can do one of these. I'm going to a factory full of machines to pull apart and make my own creations. 
> Of course, I'll have to fly there, by growing wings via redbull (the commercial says it gives you wings right? haha) from my pocket. Lol
> Last lucid dream I had, I tried hovering above the ground, and doing so made me feel like I was holding my feet above the ground with an invisible force.



I always seem to be able to fly as a lucid super power. It's this feeling of using intention to ascend and keep you levitated by using intention.  :tongue2:  so strange aha. What machines you going to make? C:

----------


## bobberski

Still can't fly :/

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> I always seem to be able to fly as a lucid super power. It's this feeling of using intention to ascend and keep you levitated by using intention.  so strange aha. What machines you going to make? C:



I'll make an iron man suit, and use it to cause mass destruction.  :smiley: 
Or maybe make some massive guns or something. lol






> Still can't fly :/



I've been able to fly the first time I tried. It's not hard for me lol
Just believe in yourself man. Use gravity to your advantage. One time that I tried flying, I used an object to pull myself into the air, then back down again, and then shot myself into the air to start flying. lol

----------


## LucidRaider

> Still can't fly :/



 Don't fret, it's so easy. Really!.
Once your Lucid, know that this is a dream world, meaning you can do anything. So, just jump into the air, and believe you can fly. you will. :]
I first learned to fly from an adrenaline rush in a dream, when a man was trying to kill me. But I did know before then I think. It's a bit of a feeling once you do it.  :smiley:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I agree, it feels amazing!
I've heard having wings feels even More amazing. lol

----------


## LucidRaider

> I agree, it feels amazing!
> I've heard having wings feels even More amazing. lol



 That's some XFiles shit. Aw hell naw. LOL haha.
I'm going to sleep in 10 minutes, going to DEILD. ;D

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> That's some XFiles shit. Aw hell naw. LOL haha.
> I'm going to sleep in 10 minutes, going to DEILD. ;D



Good luck! And may the odds be ever in your favor.
Lol
But seriously, good luck man! I'll be looking forward to seeing how the outcome is!

----------


## LucidRaider

> Good luck! And may the odds be ever in your favor.
> Lol
> But seriously, good luck man! I'll be looking forward to seeing how the outcome is!



AHA!. Hunger Games ♥
Okaii! XD I'l tell you all about my amazing failure in the morning eh? aha jk! XD 
OFF I GO.  :SleepMeditate2: 

Oh, and thank you very much. :3

----------


## Kaffy

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  :Sad: 
My iPhone went flat so no alarm last night :'( + slept in and didn't make it to my lecture. FML.
Will try again tonight...

And pleasant dreams everyone!

----------


## LucidRaider

I kinda did it? I woke up after my dreams atleast. I woke up after a Harry Potter dream motionless, with my eyes open like I was in shock, then I just jolted up like "WTF" XD

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Well I won't be able to DEILD anytime soon, school just started up for me and I usually don't remember to stay still until early morning. Hopefully I can get it down pact doing it in the middle of the night soon.

----------


## bobberski

I woke up with my eyes closed and didn't move but nothing happened.  :Sad:  I ended up not being able to get back to sleep and just waited for my school alarm to make me get out I bed

----------


## LucidRaider

^
God I hate that!. So sorry dude , that's really demoralizing. :/

----------


## HawkeyeTy

School is one thing, try doing work the next day getting up at 5:20 in the morning. It sucks, I can't really attempt anything that might cause loss of sleep. Although, I may try to start using alarms anyways. I'd like to try what I've heard other people do, having a lucid dream that lasts years. Think of the brainpower that must take though, letting go of the concept of time, living years in a single night.. It'd sure as hell be good for practicing stuff though, you could master a language or maybe an overnight!
Hey, I can dream can't I?  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidRaider

^ that would be incredible. Life changing. You'd really feel like you spent years of your life in your own mind. Spectacular.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I heard some guy claimed to have spent 500 years in his mind. o.O

----------


## bobberski

Imagine what Stephen LaBerge's dreamworld is like!  ::shock::

----------


## HawkeyeTy

xD
I bet it's pretty damn radical!

----------


## LucidRaider

> I heard some guy claimed to have spent 500 years in his mind. o.O



?!
I believe it.  :smiley:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

It's just crazy, it'd probably be the Strangest feeling to wake up from a dream after spending 500 years in it, to end up in the real world. You'd be so used to being able to do unreal things, that waking life would be devastating.... Lol

----------


## LucidRaider

> It's just crazy, it'd probably be the Strangest feeling to wake up from a dream after spending 500 years in it, to end up in the real world. You'd be so used to being able to do unreal things, that waking life would be devastating.... Lol



I'd say it would lead to him going insane. For his mind to trap him and trick him like that. Making him believe his life passed by. Poor chap was either terrified that he was insane, scared that his loved ones were gone, or else he was happy and proud to have created such a magnificent experience. C:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

500 years? Wow that is some SERIOUS time dilation going on. I heard of people spending weeks or months  in a ld but 500 years? Wow. If I had a ld that felt like 500 yrs I would become a dream master in one night, create an entire universe with 1000s of planets and make the world so stable that it never changes unless I will it too. Have epic battles with many video game characters then after playing around go on a spiritual quest to find out more about myself, attempt to have a shared dream with my friends.  Try to access my past life memories,  etc.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

It makes me wonder what all is possible with dreaming, I mean, if you could spend years mastering various things, you wouldn't need school. All you would need is one night of reading various things, and 500 years in a dream to think on it and master stuff. I'd personally love to master a form of martial arts. Or master the piano, it's such an amazing instrument!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

The problem I see with having 500 yrs in a lucid dream is recalling it. That would be a total pain to recall the ENTIRE dream AND writing it down in a dream journal, it would probably take a couple of notebooks to fill that up.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I heard somebody somewhere say that you don't actually experience it in that length of time, you experience it in time lapses. Like trying to recall past years of your life. Some memories won't be re-callable and all you'll get are certain parts of the years.

----------


## Sageous

Isn't this thread a DEILD tutorial?  Did I miss something?  Did someone stream _Inception_ while we weren't looking?

Seriously.  Show Dutchraptor a little respect and at least nod occasionally to the theme of the thread ... Better yet, leave the sheer nonsense and accompanying philosophical fantasy of claims of 500 year dreams to other threads, where they belong.

----------


## Kaffy

> Isn't this thread a DEILD tutorial?  Did I miss something?  Did someone stream _Inception_ while we weren't looking?
> 
> Seriously.  Show Dutchraptor a little respect and at least nod occasionally to the theme of the thread ... Better yet, leave the sheer nonsense and accompanying philosophical fantasy of claims of 500 year dreams to other threads, where they belong.



Oh wow, that's a little harsh. Even though I'm new and I don't know how this site properly works, I really enjoyed reading the above "sheer nonsense"... I learnt something new which is why I read forums like these, just like how I learnt so much from Dutchraptor's guide.. Thanks again Dutchraptor  :smiley:  And if Dutchraptor doesn't like how the thread is going, I'm sure he'd say it and everyone would be genuinely sorry and stop it.

----------


## Sageous

Harsh it was not, Kaffy, by even the gentlest of measures.  Rude maybe, but not harsh.  Perhaps You're correct and it wasn't my place to sound out, but I did.  Sorry if I annoyed you...

----------


## VictoReverie

Yay! One more DEILD, a LONG one (longest in my short history of LD's). I tried to re-enter the dream with DEILD (failed) and ended up forgetting some of my lucid

----------


## LucidRaider

I failed again.
Fail.
Fail.
Fail.
Fail.
Did I mention I failed?.
Yeahhhhhh. .____.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I understand where Sageous is coming from. This Is a DEILD thread. But, that's also how Sageous is, it's not the first time I've seen him get upset over something and backfire on someone. (No offense to you good sir, we're all only human.)
And it's not just this thread that's like that, many threads get off topic, and become something that should be in the senseless banter forum. Much respect to Dutchraptor for this Amazing guide, I'm sure he put Lots of effort into it to help Many people, it's helped me a couple of times! So thank you, Dutchraptor.  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Isn't this thread a DEILD tutorial?  Did I miss something?  Did someone stream _Inception_ while we weren't looking?
> 
> Seriously.  Show Dutchraptor a little respect and at least nod occasionally to the theme of the thread ... Better yet, leave the sheer nonsense and accompanying philosophical fantasy of claims of 500 year dreams to other threads, where they belong.



Hi sageous, 
I understand that time dilation etc might not be the most suitable topic in this thread (probably belongs in beyond dreaming). However this is the kind of thing I want people to discuss, I believe that this thread has grown past just being a tutorial, here we can discuss each others experiences and idea's. The people here (lucidraider, kaffy, hawkeye etc) are all regulars and this has become a kind of Q&A/chat thread. 
Thank you for the concern though.

----------


## dutchraptor

I personally do not believe in time dilation, our brains are already working quite hard to dream at a normal pace, imagine how much work it would take to dream in 2x speed or like some people claim 1000x. Throughout my lucid journeys I have realized this, not only can our senses be manipulated so can our emotions. Most people don't think about this and usually assume that our emotions are caused by what we just experienced. 
I believe that time dilation is caused by these fabricated experiences/emotions, we do not actually live an entire 500 yrs we just feel like we have. Most likely the dreamer will remember actually living through 5-6 fragments and our brain will fill in the gap between it.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I believe you're correct, Dutch. I've remembered spending days in a dream, not as if it was actually prolonged time, but my brain only felt as though it were. Which means mastering something in years in a dream wouldn't quite be possible, but you could still use the general method of learning in a dream with normal dream time. Very thoughtful response on time dilation DR!

----------


## LucidRaider

> Hi sageous, 
> I understand that time dilation etc might not be the most suitable topic in this thread (probably belongs in beyond dreaming). However this is the kind of thing I want people to discuss, I believe that this thread has grown past just being a tutorial, here we can discuss each others experiences and idea's. The people here (lucidraider, kaffy, hawkeye etc) are all regulars and this has become a kind of Q&A/chat thread. 
> Thank you for the concern though.



Woohoo i'm part of something. :') ahaha!.
Anyway the mind is an amazing concept, capable of amazing things, so is the soul. So I'm not surprised really. C: amazing stuffs.

----------


## Sageous

> Hi sageous, 
> I understand that time dilation etc might not be the most suitable topic in this thread (probably belongs in beyond dreaming). However this is the kind of thing I want people to discuss, I believe that this thread has grown past just being a tutorial, here we can discuss each others experiences and idea's. The people here (lucidraider, kaffy, hawkeye etc) are all regulars and this has become a kind of Q&A/chat thread. 
> Thank you for the concern though.



Never mind then! 

Sorry for disrupting the flow.  I'll try to keep my nose in my own business from now on ... I'll likely fail, but I'll still try!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Never mind then! 
> 
> Sorry for disrupting the flow.  I'll try to keep my nose in my own business from now on ... I'll likely fail, but I'll still try!



Lol Sageous, if you are going to go snooping around threads making sure they are on topic you should be a forum mod, it would suit you.

----------


## Sageous

^^ I hope that's a good thing...

----------


## LucidRaider

I won't give up on this technique. I may have not gotten it yet, But I will. Even if I fail, I will carry on.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

As for the soul, I believe it's capable of much more than we know.
For all we know, science may have the answer, it could just be under their noses.

----------


## Sageous

^^ Or about two inches to the right of their noses.  Never to be seen ...

That's why we press on, I think.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Well maybe scientist are simply too narrow minded to even consider the possibility of the soul because the thought of us being more than just walking meatbags hurts their belief system. And the ones that are open minded about the soul doing research on OBE seem to be behind the scenes.

----------


## Sageous

^^ It doesn't hurt their belief system; it confuses it. Confounds it.  They hate that.

----------


## LucidRaider

> Well maybe scientist are simply too narrow minded to even consider the possibility of the soul because the thought of us being more than just walking meatbags hurts their belief system. And the ones that are open minded about the soul doing research on OBE seem to be behind the scenes.



 I agree. Scientists who aren't open minded are just... well, a bit useless in the end, because there is stuff out there that needs some explanation, and if they reject these things, well we might never know. :'/

Aha this thread. XD
Imma DEILD. Attempt. Tonight again. c:

----------


## bobberski

> Aha this thread. XD
> Imma DEILD. Attempt. Tonight again. c:



Go go go go go go go go. You got this bro

----------


## LucidRaider

> Go go go go go go go go. You got this bro



Ahaha this made me chuckle. :3 
thanks bro.

----------


## JoshGoldie

The problem i get with this technique is that, when i wake up from my short alarm, i dont have a problem staying still, but when i do my mouth beecomes really dry, am i not allowed to even swallow or would that defeat the purpose of rDIELD'ing, also i have successfully remained still and did nothing before, but nothing happend for me it just remained black for like 5 mins so i eventually gave up and rolled over, any tips please?

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Scientists and the belief system....  :Picard face palm: 
One day all will be explained.
What I'd like to know, is Why our daydreams can't be as vivid and sensational as our dreams at night.

----------


## Kaffy

So I was wondering, is it a problem waking up and trying to DEILD when you're in a really weird sleeping position? For example, I wake up from my alarm and don't move at all, but most nights I'm sleeping on my stomach or my side and my arms are usually all over the place  ::shakehead2:: 
Should I quickly try and move on my back without thinking too much about it and then try to enter sleep paralysis or just try stay completely still in whatever position I wake up in and do it that way?
Not sure which would be better :/

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> So I was wondering, is it a problem waking up and trying to DEILD when you're in a really weird sleeping position? For example, I wake up from my alarm and don't move at all, but most nights I'm sleeping on my stomach or my side and my arms are usually all over the place 
> Should I quickly try and move on my back without thinking too much about it and then try to enter sleep paralysis or just try stay completely still in whatever position I wake up in and do it that way?
> Not sure which would be better :/



I've woke up in sleep paralysis on both my stomach And my back. So, it really doesn't matter what sleeping position you're in. As long as you're comfortable you can be in any position you want!  ::banana::

----------


## LucidRaider

> I've woke up in sleep paralysis on both my stomach And my back. So, it really doesn't matter what sleeping position you're in. As long as you're comfortable you can be in any position you want!



aha funny banana dude.
I didn't really DEILD last night, I just improved my recall. :]
School starts tomorrow  :Sad:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Scientists and the belief system.... 
> One day all will be explained.
> What I'd like to know, is Why our daydreams can't be as vivid and sensational as our dreams at night.



Well I have a hypothesis on that. First there are some individuals that have super visualization and can just think of anything and it just appears instantly, not only that they can interact with this imaginary object as if it were real however not everyone has such amazing skills so as for us normal folk the reason why daydreams aren't as awesome as dreams is because our consciousness is focused in the physical body, we can't experience our inner world as much as we would like to because most of our awareness is on the physical, you see the more aware you are in the present moment the more real things seem, in a fully conscious lucid dream it feels very real because your consciousness is mostly in the dream world you are focusing on it much more than the physical, this is why dreams are more sensational than day dreams. To summarize this up, the reason why dreams and daydreams are different is because during dreams your consciousness is fully focused in the dream world whereas during daydreams your consciousness must focus on both waking life and dream world.

----------


## dutchraptor

> The problem i get with this technique is that, when i wake up from my short alarm, i dont have a problem staying still, but when i do my mouth beecomes really dry, am i not allowed to even swallow or would that defeat the purpose of rDIELD'ing, also i have successfully remained still and did nothing before, but nothing happend for me it just remained black for like 5 mins so i eventually gave up and rolled over, any tips please?



Ya it will take some practise to get past this, after a while you will no longer notice it. I know how annoying it is but you will eventually get past it.





> So I was wondering, is it a problem waking up and trying to DEILD when you're in a really weird sleeping position? For example, I wake up from my alarm and don't move at all, but most nights I'm sleeping on my stomach or my side and my arms are usually all over the place 
> Should I quickly try and move on my back without thinking too much about it and then try to enter sleep paralysis or just try stay completely still in whatever position I wake up in and do it that way?
> Not sure which would be better :/



Often being in an uncomfortable position can actually help enter SP quicker. I find that when I wake up with my arm under my body and I don't pay attention to it my hand instantly paralyzez.

----------


## Raspberry

I love how this thread (along with Yuppie's) has created a sudden boom in DEILD threads and people doing it, so it seems. I always felt like DEILD was always overlooked, but I've used it quite a bit to get lucid. Well done man.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> Well I have a hypothesis on that. First there are some individuals that have super visualization and can just think of anything and it just appears instantly, not only that they can interact with this imaginary object as if it were real however not everyone has such amazing skills so as for us normal folk the reason why daydreams aren't as awesome as dreams is because our consciousness is focused in the physical body, we can't experience our inner world as much as we would like to because most of our awareness is on the physical, you see the more aware you are in the present moment the more real things seem, in a fully conscious lucid dream it feels very real because your consciousness is mostly in the dream world you are focusing on it much more than the physical, this is why dreams are more sensational than day dreams. To summarize this up, the reason why dreams and daydreams are different is because during dreams your consciousness is fully focused in the dream world whereas during daydreams your consciousness must focus on both waking life and dream world.



I completely agree with you. I believe the people that have supervisualization, actually Directly control the visual and audio portions of the brain, along with others I'm sure. I mean, surely everyone can do it with loads of practice. Even in some of my meditation sessions, I have made my thoughts form pictures for minute seconds.

----------


## dutchraptor

> I love how this thread (along with Yuppie's) has created a sudden boom in DEILD threads and people doing it, so it seems. I always felt like DEILD was always overlooked, but I've used it quite a bit to get lucid. Well done man.



Ya,the moment I came on to DV I wanted to change the popularity of DEILD and look at it now, thanks for the kind words  ::D:

----------


## LucidRaider

191 Likes so far.  ::D: DD

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Sooo, I just finished watching Inception for my first time ever. Good movie! Gave me Many ideas on lucid dreaming!! I'm gonna have to watch it again when I'm more awake lol 
That way, I'm not missing so many details! So much to keep up with, it gets confusing!

----------


## dutchraptor

> Sooo, I just finished watching Inception for my first time ever. Good movie! Gave me Many ideas on lucid dreaming!! I'm gonna have to watch it again when I'm more awake lol 
> That way, I'm not missing so many details! So much to keep up with, it gets confusing!



Although I really liked the movie I thought it put dreaming into a really bad light. They made dreams look evil, and that they were restricted by laws. And it spread a tonne of false rumors.

----------


## LucidRaider

I agree. ^
It should have shown more about the benefits and fun of dreaming too.  :tongue2:

----------


## bobberski

It was actually because of Inception that I got into lucid dreaming lol. I went on the Internet searching around, asking if it was actually possible to control dreams. And now I'm here  ::D:

----------


## Sageous

Hopefully you've been able to use the resources DV offers to unlearn the lessons of _Inception_...

----------


## HawkeyeTy

As far as ideas go, I was talking about using a machine to go into a deeper sleep, or creating places like the architect chick did. She made some awesome stuff! The mirrors idea, that was Genius!

----------


## LucidRaider

^
What? what do you mean? WHAT IS THIS SORCERY YOU SPEAK OF, WISE HAWK!?

----------


## bobberski

Lmao ^

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Hahaha, it will be called... THE SLEEP MACHINE!
DUN DUN DUN......
Used like an IV drip, you put it in a vein and it puts you into deeper sleep, where time in the dream is now Multiplied by 10!
I'm such a genius..  :Fame: 
Please hold your applause until the End of the show, Thank you! 
...
 :Clap:

----------


## LucidRaider

Aha! XD

----------


## bobberski

I love this thread so much. ::lol::

----------


## Kaffy

So I had an afternoon nap today so I thought I'd try to WILD straight into it... nope no luck with that. Woke up after 20 mins and DEILD and went straight into dream and was lucid! Yaaaaaaaay!
DEILD is such a great technique! Got my third proper LD today since joining  ::D:

----------


## LucidRaider

^
Did you remember your dreams after you woke up after 20 minutes?. 
And congratulations  ::D:

----------


## Kaffy

> ^
> Did you remember your dreams after you woke up after 20 minutes?. 
> And congratulations



Actually no, I don't have any recollection of dreaming from the first 20 minutes... maybe I did become lucid and just forgot? Or maybe that's just wishful thinking  :tongue2:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> So I had an afternoon nap today so I thought I'd try to WILD straight into it... nope no luck with that. Woke up after 20 mins and DEILD and went straight into dream and was lucid! Yaaaaaaaay!
> DEILD is such a great technique! Got my third proper LD today since joining



Thats awesome! I had no such luck today but maybe tomorrow.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

No luck today either  :Sad:  I think I am moving too early, I wake up stay still and usually what happens is that I feel the vibes in like 5 seconds. So next time I will wait much longer maybe 2-3 mins before giving up an attempt. Good news is I had a DILD so I guess that works too.

----------


## LucidRaider

I'm failing too. :/ Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :/ I had a DILD too once from a DEILD attempt xD

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Woke up, stayed still for 3 mins and nothing happens. Ugh! Whats going on. DEILD dry spell? What am I doing differently it worked earlier....

----------


## Kaffy

Had another successful night last night! Actually managed to link two lucid dreams together with DEILDing! So happy!
I'm having one small problem though... when I try to 'roll out' or get out of my bed after I transition into the dream world it is INCREDIBLY hard to get out of my bed. I mean, I have to use every muscle in my body to sit up or get my body out of my bed (although I manage to do it) it's kind of annoying. Any ideas how to fix this? Does anyone else experience this?

----------


## gndiego

This sure looks like a good technique for me, since I naturally wake up from a dream almost twice every night.

I'll try this for a few days and will post results here afterwards.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Had another successful night last night! Actually managed to link two lucid dreams together with DEILDing! So happy!
> I'm having one small problem though... when I try to 'roll out' or get out of my bed after I transition into the dream world it is INCREDIBLY hard to get out of my bed. I mean, I have to use every muscle in my body to sit up or get my body out of my bed (although I manage to do it) it's kind of annoying. Any ideas how to fix this? Does anyone else experience this?



try floating out of bed, or imagine a lock opening inside you freeing all your muscles.





> This sure looks like a good technique for me, since I naturally wake up from a dream almost twice every night.
> 
> I'll try this for a few days and will post results here afterwards.



How about you try for a few weeks  :wink2:

----------


## gndiego

> try floating out of bed, or imagine a lock opening inside you freeing all your muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you try for a few weeks



Will do. It's a very natural and hassle-free technique for me. Also, I have one question, now that I read Kaffy's post:

I once tried a technique that implied in sleeping and waking up several times in a row, using a sneeze button for my alarm. Right after I actually slept, I felt something similar to Kaffy: it was like I was floating/rolling out of bed, towards my right side. Kinda felt like I was going through the floor, and first thing after that I wake up in a lucid dream. Is this common in WILD/SP too?

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Had another successful night last night! Actually managed to link two lucid dreams together with DEILDing! So happy!
> I'm having one small problem though... when I try to 'roll out' or get out of my bed after I transition into the dream world it is INCREDIBLY hard to get out of my bed. I mean, I have to use every muscle in my body to sit up or get my body out of my bed (although I manage to do it) it's kind of annoying. Any ideas how to fix this? Does anyone else experience this?



Yeah I have felt resistance when trying to roll out. At first it was hard but after a couple of times it becomes easier to seperate from your sleeping position. You can either wait it out till it gets easier or try floating.

EDIT: Wow you are getting the hang of this. Soon you will become a DEILD master lol

----------


## bobberski

Ever since school started I haven't had time to write in my dream journal so now I can barely remember a dream a night. And, I don't wake up naturally in the night anymore. 

Waiting for winter break...

Oh and maybe last week, I have a memory of waking up in the night, moving for a second but remembering what to do and I stayed still. I felt vibrations and really loud noises but nothing after maybe 5 seconds. I have no idea if that was a dream.  The only reason I can remember it if it was a dream is because i thought about a bunch after i woke up.

----------


## Kaffy

Thanks Dutchraptor and Daredevilpwn, I'll definitely try the 'floating' technique to get out of my bed a little easier, or just wait it out  :smiley:  Either way, I'm still incredibly happy I'm able to do DEILDing at all  :smiley:

----------


## Highlander

I managed my 'first' (official, so far as I can remember?) DEILD after practicing on and off for the last two weeks. All I can say is that it was quite a bizzare, but worthwhile experience.  ::D: 
I hadn't been paying too much attention to LD, or this forum recently; to the point where even my usual DILD dreams were suffering, etc. However I thought that I would try this after trying to discipline myself to stay still with my eyes closed upon waking this couple of weeks or so, but I hadn't been doing it religiously.
Although I still have a long way to go with this, but it seems a technique (for anyone interested in LD) in pursuing, or indeed trying.

So thanks Dutchraptor for your excellent guide and to the fellow poster's on here who have offered encouragement on this theme / thread.  :armflap:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

Hey guys, if you have an iPhone itouch or an iPad keep reading... There's an app called Dreamz and it wakes you up with a short alarm sound right as you enter REM sleep. I'm going to try it tonight and accompany it with Ditchraptor's DEILD tech. and post my results here.

----------


## Tucane

> Woke up, stayed still for 3 mins and nothing happens. Ugh! Whats going on. DEILD dry spell? What am I doing differently it worked earlier....



I assume that you don't move without knowing.

It might be that you're not hitting REM, which means you'll have to change your wakeup-time. Before messing with time you should investigate the mental part.

Do you fall asleep or do you stay awake?

Do you have the same mindset or has it changed?

Do you use visualisation or OBE-exit for the dream entry?

Do you in any way feel different compared to before?

Good luck :smiley: , Tucane

----------


## dutchraptor

> Will do. It's a very natural and hassle-free technique for me. Also, I have one question, now that I read Kaffy's post:
> 
> I once tried a technique that implied in sleeping and waking up several times in a row, using a sneeze button for my alarm. Right after I actually slept, I felt something similar to Kaffy: it was like I was floating/rolling out of bed, towards my right side. Kinda felt like I was going through the floor, and first thing after that I wake up in a lucid dream. Is this common in WILD/SP too?



Yes all the variations of WILD are associated with thingsw like this. After a while you get used to it.




> Hey guys, if you have an iPhone itouch or an iPad keep reading... There's an app called Dreamz and it wakes you up with a short alarm sound right as you enter REM sleep. I'm going to try it tonight and accompany it with Ditchraptor's DEILD tech. and post my results here.



Yup, I used that for quite a while and it works quite well, lets hope it goes well.

BTW: I can't believe how well this is going, thank you everyone who has particapated. The success and progress in this thread has managed to keep it going on without a break, the enormous progress all of you guys have made gives me hope that one day Deild will be the technique practised by most beginners. I am glad that I have partially proven that Deild might be that ultimate technique most people strive for. Again I wish you good luck and hope that all particapants eventually succeed in what they came here to do.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Will do. It's a very natural and hassle-free technique for me. Also, I have one question, now that I read Kaffy's post:
> 
> I once tried a technique that implied in sleeping and waking up several times in a row, using a sneeze button for my alarm. Right after I actually slept, I felt something similar to Kaffy: it was like I was floating/rolling out of bed, towards my right side. Kinda felt like I was going through the floor, and first thing after that I wake up in a lucid dream. Is this common in WILD/SP too?



Yes all the variations of WILD are associated with thingsw like this. After a while you get used to it.




> Hey guys, if you have an iPhone itouch or an iPad keep reading... There's an app called Dreamz and it wakes you up with a short alarm sound right as you enter REM sleep. I'm going to try it tonight and accompany it with Ditchraptor's DEILD tech. and post my results here.



Yup, I used that for quite a while and it works quite well, lets hope it goes well.

BTW: I can't believe how well this is going, thank you everyone who has particapated. The success and progress in this thread has managed to keep it going on without a break, the enormous progress all of you guys have made gives me hope that one day Deild will be the technique practised by most beginners. I am glad that I have partially proven that Deild might be that ultimate technique most people strive for. Again I wish you good luck and hope that all particapants eventually succeed in what they came here to do.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> I assume that you don't move without knowing.
> 
> It might be that you're not hitting REM, which means you'll have to change your wakeup-time. Before messing with time you should investigate the mental part.
> 
> Do you fall asleep or do you stay awake?
> 
> Do you have the same mindset or has it changed?
> 
> Do you use visualisation or OBE-exit for the dream entry?
> ...



I don't understand what you mean with your first question, if you mean if I stay up late then yes I do, but I have no choice. My mindset has never changed, I have goals for my dreaming adventures to motivate myself to do it. I don't use visualization, I 'roll' out of my bed, so I guess its the OBE method I guess. And do I feel any different from before? No I feel the same. 

I already know what my problem is. It is my grandma. You see right now me and my mother are living with my grandma. It is a single bedroom apartment. Grandma sleeps in the bedroom me and my mother sleep on the couches. So there are a lot of potential problems like me not sleeping on a proper bed, but I have DEILDED on my couch before so my next problem is my grandma. She stays up late, even on school nights she stays up late. This is fucking up my sleeping cycles and I bet this is why I am having trouble with DEILD. The reasons I am living with my grandma are personal but before I moved to my grandmas place I had my own room and had a lot more luck getting lucid because I was disciplined and went to bed at a specific time, but now I can't do that.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

The app woke me up once (it normally wakes me up a bunch of times but it fell out of my bed after the first time) and I waited a few seconds then did your technique and was COMPLETELY tricked by a false awakening xD... I'll make sure to do a reality check tonight

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> The app woke me up once (it normally wakes me up a bunch of times but it fell out of my bed after the first time) and I waited a few seconds then did your technique and was COMPLETELY tricked by a false awakening xD... I'll make sure to do a reality check tonight



What technique are you referring too? Do you mean the 'roll' out method? or some other technique someone posted here that I overlooked

----------


## CloudOFmichael

I did what Dutchraptor said... Imagine yourself in a place using all 5 sense... I was very self-destructive though because I stupidly imagined myself in my bed x(... It was all I could think of and I didn't wanna wake myself up too much thinking about a place to go.

----------


## Tucane

> I don't understand what you mean with your first question, if you mean if I stay up late then yes I do, but I have no choice. My mindset has never changed, I have goals for my dreaming adventures to motivate myself to do it. I don't use visualization, I 'roll' out of my bed, so I guess its the OBE method I guess. And do I feel any different from before? No I feel the same. 
> 
> I already know what my problem is. It is my grandma. You see right now me and my mother are living with my grandma. It is a single bedroom apartment. Grandma sleeps in the bedroom me and my mother sleep on the couches. So there are a lot of potential problems like me not sleeping on a proper bed, but I have DEILDED on my couch before so my next problem is my grandma. She stays up late, even on school nights she stays up late. This is fucking up my sleeping cycles and I bet this is why I am having trouble with DEILD. The reasons I am living with my grandma are personal but before I moved to my grandmas place I had my own room and had a lot more luck getting lucid because I was disciplined and went to bed at a specific time, but now I can't do that.



Seems like you've found our the issue on your own. The only quick solution i can see is trying to make the couch as comfortable as your bed was, using pillows, extra sheets and such. That way you'll get that part of the environment fixed :smiley: .

For clarification. The first question referred to your failed attempts; you said that nothing happened. I just wondered if you lost conciousness or if you stayed awake when your attempt ended.

Greetings, Tucane

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Seems like you've found our the issue on your own. The only quick solution i can see is trying to make the couch as comfortable as your bed was, using pillows, extra sheets and such. That way you'll get that part of the environment fixed.
> 
> For clarification. The first question referred to your failed attempts; you said that nothing happened. I just wondered if you lost conciousness or if you stayed awake when your attempt ended.
> 
> Greetings, Tucane



Ahh ok thanks for claryfying. What I meant when I said nothing happened is that I simply stay awake, I don't lose consciousness. That only happened once when I tried to DEILD and did a DILD instead. Thanks for the help!  :smiley:

----------


## VictoReverie

I'd like to thank dutchraptor for this great guide (and everybody on this thread for the conversation/motivation). I don't think i've seen a technique work so quickly for beginners before (usually people are complaining about never getting lucid. Here, people are only complaining about the frequency/dryspells). You've converted me from a MILD+DILD dreamer to a DEILDer.  ::D:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Went to bed early and tried to DEILD. I felt the vibes but it was only in my foot, I know it wasn't just poor circulation because vibrations from DEILD and just poor circulation feel pretty different, at least to me. After awhile the vibes in my foot stopped and I didn't go into dreamland. But this is a good sign I am getting there so I will take it as a victory.

----------


## VictoReverie

Just a quick question for y'all: Do you usually end up in the dream scene you imagine or in bed when you DEILD? Almost all my DEILDs have been false awakenings

----------


## dutchraptor

> Just a quick question for y'all: Do you usually end up in the dream scene you imagine or in bed when you DEILD? Almost all my DEILDs have been false awakenings



50/50, all you have to do is close your eyes inside the dream again and imagine where you want to be, it's quick and you get used to it after a while.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Almost did a WILD and then a DEILD, I know I was so close to doing these. I lost consciousness Just before I fell asleep during WILD, not exactly trying to do this, just trying to be aware of my thoughts and allow that to carry over to my dreams. Woke up in my Dream in a different room, was trying to go back to sleep when I felt vibrations and they were intense. I then woke up in My room and knew I was awake, but unfortunately I rolled over. But I'm pleased with how real the dream felt, and how close I was to Both of these methods.  :smiley:

----------


## bobberski

So the air conditioning on our bedroom floor broke so I slept on a couch one floor down cuz it was cooler there. Because of that my sleep's been weird with waking up and not waking up at night so I couldn't DEILD. BUT, I guess it's because I've been doin way more realty checks, but I had a lucid almost every night through RCs in dreams. It felt great at first. But then since school and everything, I didn't have time to write in my dream journal so the only thing I could remember from dreams was doin the RC. If any of you have gone through that, you know it feels pretty poopy lmao. But, I'm in my bed again so hopefully I can start DEILDing again. I know I may not have to because of the past nights but DEILDing is just so fun with you all!  ::D:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I did it!! I finally did it!!!
Here I was in a dream when suddenly I realized I was dreaming (score) but for fear of it ending I decided I would dive into darkness and it would do one of two things, it would A. produce a false awakening, or B. wake me up so I could perform a DEILD. And it did B, it took me a second to allow the automatic breathing to do it's thing, but once I did it and the vibrations stopped, I slowly allowed myself to sit up in bed, I then performed a RC, the noseplug check, and it worked!!! I broke my dry spell!!! Every time I did the noseplug RC check to remind myself I was dreaming, it would work.. My lights were off of course so I tried turning them on by shouting "lights on" that didn't work so I decided to look for a flashlight in my pocket, no luck there either, but then it was suddenly light in my room! I decided to practice floating stuff around and just random things, I brought a dead bunny back to life and killed it multiple times after doing so.. >.>
I'm going to have another one and I'm going to try More things!
Happy Dreaming!!  :smiley:

----------


## ssalas7

Waking up naturally is actually horrible. It is probably the reason I have so many lucid dreams and why I remember so many dreams a night. I have a bad back, anxiety issues, acid reflux and a horrible sleep schedule that make it difficult for me to sleep longer than 3 to 4 hours at a time. Though it helps with lucid dreaming, it makes it difficult to have a good nights sleep. Many of the things mentioned, I do already just because that is how my mind works. I am a very creative person and when I am laying with my eyes closed I think of random scenarios that usually could never happen in real life. I have no particular reason, I just enjoy creating. Also I have very interesting dreams with awesome plots so I taught myself to remember dreams years ago. I think it was about ten years ago when I began training myself to recall dreams and so I am very good at it now. Some dreams I purposely forget because they are boring and consist of me making drinks all night after a long day at work (these are the worst because I work forever and wake up to the realization that I am not getting paid for it haha). I am only 22 but I feel as though I have explored the dream world more than most because it is the place I can fully create without the bounds of reality to hinder me. 

My recommendation for achieving lucidity is to stay relaxed and calm about the situation. If you try to force yourself to lucid dream, the stress will actually effect your dream and might make it more difficult. I actually learned to lucid dream from having nightmares. I used to have extreme night terrors growing up and lucid dreaming was my natural response to protect myself. Whenever something scares me and seems irrational, I realize I am dreaming. The best way to deal with it is to face whatever is chasing you or scaring you. I usually then decide that the object of my fear cannot harm me and I often decide to make it disappear or change it into something else. I have my best lucid dreams when they begin in a nightmare because the extreme fear I feel helps me become more lucid and then once I make sure the object of my fear is gone, I go about whatever endeavor I desire at that point  :smiley:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I should also mention I took about 800 mg of Vitamin B6... So that may have helped a little bit. >.>
I've also been doing what I Believe Sagaeous said to do, study the backs of your eyelids when you're falling asleep. 
Become aware of what it's like when your eyes are closed, so you're able to realize when you're waking up before it's too late.
I'll try the same dose of Vitamin B6 again After 4 hours of sleep (I made the mistake of taking it just before I begun my sleep last night)
So I'll see what happens, and I'll also be doing what I've been doing, study the backs of my eyelids.
I didn't find it difficult to move in my dream at all either, by the way. It was rather easy. I need to work on my moving things with my mind. Also need to work on anchoring myself in the dream and making things a little more clear.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Well it didn't make a difference, but persistence is key. I'll keep trying and posting my results.
Hopefully it'll happen again soon, I quite enjoyed the DEILD I had, definitely the most interesting method I've done.  :smiley: 
Also, I'd like to thank Dutchraptor for this guide and the thread that's been going for some time now. It has definitely been helpful, and the conversations have been... Interesting. lol

----------


## LucidRaider

lol ^
I hope you succeed at this, hawk.
I am still on this too.  :tongue2:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I just hope next time I have a lucid dream, I don't randomly decide that I want to try to eat bark from a tree....
It tasted Disgusting. Good thing is, there's never an aftertaste in dreams.  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidRaider

lol wow xD ^

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I didn't have a lot of control.. >.>
Yeah, it was one long strip of bark, not good at all. 
Describing the taste, it's probably like an old chocolate bar that was unwrapped and put in a dusty basement for a few years before someone ate it.

----------


## rynkrt3

I'm really having trouble with the waking up part.  I tried auto-suggestion every night for over a week and I just can't seem to wake up right after a dream and be aware enough to remain still or any of that.  Most of the time I end up waking up in the morning like usual.  I tried an alarm that auto shuts off after a few seconds but it just seems to jolt me to awake to be able to deild.

If one can master the art of waking up after a dream correctly, then your chance of nightly lucids goes way up.  Which is why I am wanting to get this down so badly. 

Any advice is muchly appreciated.  Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> I'm really having trouble with the waking up part.  I tried auto-suggestion every night for over a week and I just can't seem to wake up right after a dream and be aware enough to remain still or any of that.  Most of the time I end up waking up in the morning like usual.  I tried an alarm that auto shuts off after a few seconds but it just seems to jolt me to awake to be able to deild.
> 
> If one can master the art of waking up after a dream correctly, then your chance of nightly lucids goes way up.  Which is why I am wanting to get this down so badly. 
> 
> Any advice is muchly appreciated.  Thanks



A really handy tip I found out after I wrote this guide is to WBTB first. Wake up using a constant alarm around 3 hours after waking up, turn it off and tell yourself you will wake up from your dreams etc, then fall asleep. It seems that mantra's have alot more effect if you say them during a WBTB.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Finally its the weekend. Perhaps I can finally do DEILD. Haven't been having luck lately but I am DETERMINED to do this.  Thank goodness its a holiday on monday so thats one extra day to DEILD. Wish me luck

----------


## dutchraptor

Good Luck  :wink2:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I came VERY close to doing it today. I woke up in the right position for once, I felt the vibes but then they died down, despite all my efforts to keep them going. (A handy trick I learned is by imagining a ball of energy and taking it into yourself actually helps with transitioning, atleast for me it does) But I am starting to get the hang of it now. It seems I have better chances sleeping on my side than on my stomach.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Bought an alarm app, hoping I can get the damn thing to work correctly, maybe it won't work correctly on a jailbroken iPod? o.o
(Nevermind I figured it out ;D)
Hoping to perform another DEILD, the last one was Amazing!
Good luck to everyone else trying this method, and happy dreaming to you all!

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Good luck to you too. Hopefully I can get at least ONE DEILD this month, and I will be happy.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

So last night, for the second time while attempting DEILD, I wake up without moving and such, then after a while, I start to see my "room" through my eyelids. I used to think it was just my eyes opening but the Dreamviews podcast pointed out that it's actually a FA. The problem though, is that once I open my dream eyes completely, the moment I move them, I move my real eyes and wake up. I could stare at any single point for forever but if I look anywhere else, I awaken. What should I do next time this happens? Without moving my eyes, do the nose RC?

----------


## dutchraptor

> So last night, for the second time while attempting DEILD, I wake up without moving and such, then after a while, I start to see my "room" through my eyelids. I used to think it was just my eyes opening but the Dreamviews podcast pointed out that it's actually a FA. The problem though, is that once I open my dream eyes completely, the moment I move them, I move my real eyes and wake up. I could stare at any single point for forever but if I look anywhere else, I awaken. What should I do next time this happens? Without moving my eyes, do the nose RC?



Well done, you've done most of thework  :smiley:  I don't really know how to solve your problem, maybe you could try teleporting to a different scene  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

Thanks yo! I'll try that tonight!

----------


## HawkeyeTy

> The problem though, is that once I open my dream eyes completely, the moment I move them, I move my real eyes and wake up. I could stare at any single point for forever but if I look anywhere else, I awaken.



Can you move anything else without waking up?
Last time I did a DEILD I sat up in bed and then did a noseplug RC and was set.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> Can you move anything else without waking up?
> Last time I did a DEILD I sat up in bed and then did a noseplug RC and was set.



 I haven't yet and nothing happened last night but I'll try both your tips tonight  ::D: !

----------


## HeyImJack

This is a great DEILD guide, and I must admit, dream exit initiated lucid dreams are the easiest to achieve. And they are amazingly vivid at times as well! The only part of DEILD that I absolutely despise is the uncomfortable feeling you get when you wake up from a dream and are about to transition into a lucid dream. For me, my body feels as though it is being compressed by a powerful exterior force  :Sad:  

Overall, great guide and thanks for posting it!

----------


## CloudOFmichael

Hey! welcome to Dreamviews  ::D: .

----------


## dutchraptor

> This is a great DEILD guide, and I must admit, dream exit initiated lucid dreams are the easiest to achieve. And they are amazingly vivid at times as well! The only part of DEILD that I absolutely despise is the uncomfortable feeling you get when you wake up from a dream and are about to transition into a lucid dream. For me, my body feels as though it is being compressed by a powerful exterior force  
> 
> Overall, great guide and thanks for posting it!



Hey, thanks for the nice words  :smiley:  I actually happen to love the feeling of transitioning. Often I want to focus on the feeling because it gives me a happy feeling but then I kinda ruin it because I forget what I'm doing  :tongue2:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Every time my little brother has had lucid dreams it's been with DEILD, yeah I'd say he's a natural at it just about. -.-
Then again, he's young and younger people tend to have more lucid dreams. But he's never had them or talked about them until I've told him about lucid dreaming. It's nice having a family member that you can share dreams with.  :smiley:

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Every time my little brother has had lucid dreams it's been with DEILD, yeah I'd say he's a natural at it just about. -.-
> Then again, he's young and younger people tend to have more lucid dreams. But he's never had them or talked about them until I've told him about lucid dreaming. It's nice having a family member that you can share dreams with.



You are lucky. I don't have a family member that is in to this. They know I am in to this but they don't really care. Which kinda sucks but whatever. That's what this forum is for anyway, to share our dreams with each other so it remedies that problem.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

I've been trying to deild for some time and no luck. I think I should just let it rest for a few weeks. I am in no way giving up, just letting it go for a bit.Perhaps I am trying too hard so I am going to focus on other things for now. Good luck to the rest of you guys.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Sorry to hear that brother, and maybe it'll happen spontaneously one night. Thanks for the luck, I hope I can succeed.
And good luck to everyone else also!

----------


## sale011

Hey this is very good tech thanks for that..i have just one question before attempt tonight  :smiley:  when i wake up from dream and stay still can i just visualize another dream scene or need to think about last dream? Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## CJC

Is recall absolutely nessesary or can you just imagine a new scene. I have bad recall.

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Some people find it easier when they have good recall, to use a previous dream scene fresh in their mind because they don't have to put forth as much visualization effort.
Either way works perfectly fine, it's always going to be about what works best for you. Experiment a little, don't be afraid to try new things.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Hey this is very good tech thanks for that..i have just one question before attempt tonight  when i wake up from dream and stay still can i just visualize another dream scene or need to think about last dream? Thanks



You can do two things. You can visualize a new dream scene and enter that way. Or you can not visualize anything at all, doing this sends you to oblivion where you will spend eternity in blackness..lol but really you will most likely end up in a copy of your room

----------


## Xanous

So I was really good at this for a few months and then all of a sudden I start getting really excited when I hit SP and I wake up. Any ideas? I DEILD more than anything else and I am getting frustrated.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Is recall absolutely nessesary or can you just imagine a new scene. I have bad recall.



While not necessary for actually entering a dream it helps a tonne for waking up and staying still. After months of practise I decided to journal again and now I always turn semi-lucid right before any of my dreams end. It's handy because I almost never fail the movement part of the guide anymore.
As for it's use in reaching lucidity, like daredevilpwn said it really is up to you what you do. I only put the visualization part into the guide because its the quickest and easiest way to do it. If you want there are plenty of stuff you can do, however unless they involve creating a new scene you will likely wake up in your room.





> So I was really good at this for a few months and then all of a sudden I start getting really excited when I hit SP and I wake up. Any ideas? I DEILD more than anything else and I am getting frustrated.



This is a tough one, I had this for a while too. The key is to focus solely on the dream you are trying to enter while in the back you are still very minorly aware of the SP. If you learn to disregard the SP it will after a while stop being exciting. The problem is however that if you ever have an amazing/scary experience during SP you might find it hard to enter as easily again. If you are becoming excited think of the dream and try to breath really evenly to take your focus from the SP.

----------


## Sensei

I wake up every night at 330 if I go to bed at the right time. I normally use that time to note some dreams down and all, but I am going to try this now. Waking up on your own time is pretty easy, you can only work on it right before you go to bed, so go to sleep thinking about the time you want to wake up. I practiced it when I was younger by trying to wake up a few minutes before my alarm clock.

I have been having 1 or 2 LDs a week, and I just had one last night, so I will report back with how it went tomorrow, if not, then in a few days.

----------


## skullgunner1

I was talking to some people on the chat, and they say that they can even have DEILDs when they open their eyes, move a little, or even roll over sometimes. They say it's still possible to have one if you move. Is this true?

----------


## dutchraptor

> I was talking to some people on the chat, and they say that they can even have DEILDs when they open their eyes, move a little, or even roll over sometimes. They say it's still possible to have one if you move. Is this true?



Yes it's definetely true, however this guide is based mostly on my own experiences and I've found that most people will fail their DEILD attempt when they open their eyes because it gives them an excuse for why it would go wrong. Some people are excellent at it. Honestly the best way to lucid dream is by making up your method, never just accept anything or disregard anything in a guide until you have tried it yourself. If you think that it's Ok to move than it mostl likely won't pose a problem to you.

----------


## bobberski

Well, I don't even know how long it has been since I was on DV, but hear I am again (if anyone remembers me from this forum..)! I haven't been writing in my dream journal because of school so my dream recall is bad now, so I can't DEILD correctly. I haven't even had one LD (atleast that I can remember) since school. And, i know this isn't really the place for this question but I always rely on you guys for help so.. I was in a dream and in a shower but the water wasn't running so something made me want to do an RC. I plugged my nose but I couldn't breath. I checked my hands and fingers and everything was normal. I know that it was actually normal because that is like the only dream in a while that I can remember because it got me so mad. What went wrong? I'm just waiting for winter break now...

----------


## Xanous

> Well, I don't even know how long it has been since I was on DV, but hear I am again (if anyone remembers me from this forum..)! I haven't been writing in my dream journal because of school so my dream recall is bad now, so I can't DEILD correctly. I haven't even had one LD (atleast that I can remember) since school. And, i know this isn't really the place for this question but I always rely on you guys for help so.. I was in a dream and in a shower but the water wasn't running so something made me want to do an RC. I plugged my nose but I couldn't breath. I checked my hands and fingers and everything was normal. I know that it was actually normal because that is like the only dream in a while that I can remember because it got me so mad. What went wrong? I'm just waiting for winter break now...



I think maybe you need to find a new RC. Maybe you did the same one so many times that your brain expected the same results as waking life. Try something like a time line check. For example, Where am I? How did I get here? Why? It's just a suggestion.

----------


## LucidRaider

Omg, dutchraptor, your avatar. I cant. xD

----------


## oainac

I plan on trying this technique tonight. 





> Well, I don't even know how long it has been since I was on DV, but hear I am again (if anyone remembers me from this forum..)! I haven't been writing in my dream journal because of school so my dream recall is bad now, so I can't DEILD correctly. I haven't even had one LD (atleast that I can remember) since school. And, i know this isn't really the place for this question but I always rely on you guys for help so.. I was in a dream and in a shower but the water wasn't running so something made me want to do an RC. I plugged my nose but I couldn't breath. I checked my hands and fingers and everything was normal. I know that it was actually normal because that is like the only dream in a while that I can remember because it got me so mad. What went wrong? I'm just waiting for winter break now...



 From what I understand, sometimes your reality checks won't work if you don't pay attention to them during normal life. If you just try putting a finger through your palms or other RCs without actually questioning if you're in a dream they will stop being effective RCs. Your brain kind of gets used to the reality checks and that crosses over into your dreams.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> Well, I don't even know how long it has been since I was on DV, but hear I am again (if anyone remembers me from this forum..)! I haven't been writing in my dream journal because of school so my dream recall is bad now, so I can't DEILD correctly. I haven't even had one LD (atleast that I can remember) since school. And, i know this isn't really the place for this question but I always rely on you guys for help so.. I was in a dream and in a shower but the water wasn't running so something made me want to do an RC. I plugged my nose but I couldn't breath. I checked my hands and fingers and everything was normal. I know that it was actually normal because that is like the only dream in a while that I can remember because it got me so mad. What went wrong? I'm just waiting for winter break now...



Well you see RC's by themselves aren't meant to get you lucid, it is to CONFIRM if you are dreaming, which means if you become lucid and are unsure if you are dreaming you do a RC. In order to become aware in you dreams you have to practice being aware in your daily life and not be a drone. There are two things you can do. Sporadically become aware throughout your day. Just take a moment and try to notice as much around you as you can. Take a moment and pay attention to each of  your senses. You can do one sense at a time or do all 5, whatever you want to do. Once you took notice of your senses you must do what is considered a 'Reverse reality check'. The name was thought of by some old guy named Sageous. He isn't really important, just some random dude. Anyway for the reverse reality check, simply take a moment to consider what you have done a few minutes ago, what you are doing right now and what you plan to do in the future. I know it sounds like a lot but it really isn't. Become sporadically aware whenever you remember to do so. You don't have to pay attention for too long, a few minutes awareness everytime you remember to do so is fine, but if you want to do more than thats good also. Last thing. If you can be aware of all your senses all day then that is good too. But most people that are doing this for the first time can't really maintain that awareness all day. 

P.S: Sageous if you are reading this, I was just joking around  ::D:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Well, I don't even know how long it has been since I was on DV, but hear I am again (if anyone remembers me from this forum..)! I haven't been writing in my dream journal because of school so my dream recall is bad now, so I can't DEILD correctly. I haven't even had one LD (atleast that I can remember) since school. And, i know this isn't really the place for this question but I always rely on you guys for help so.. I was in a dream and in a shower but the water wasn't running so something made me want to do an RC. I plugged my nose but I couldn't breath. I checked my hands and fingers and everything was normal. I know that it was actually normal because that is like the only dream in a while that I can remember because it got me so mad. What went wrong? I'm just waiting for winter break now...



Well obviously this is more related to Dild then Wild but still  :tongue2:  I definetely agree with daredevilpwn, what you are trying to achieve is not actually that you realize that the world is a lie, that feeling comes naturally when you become aware (aware is better to explain then lucid). We are aiming at activating our conscious logical mind, therfore anything that involves that part of the brain should wake it up. It is important that you practise different forms of questioning stuff around you and trying to feel everything sporadically.
While this is all good, it happens that your brain pays a minimal amount of attention to insignificant things like checking reality unless you actually see something unusual, how we fix this? Through Mild.
By waking up at night after a few hours sleep and telling youself that you will enter the dream you just had and do a reality check. I personally find that it works best when you wake up at around 3-4 hours of sleeping because you are so drowsy nothing else will be on your mind and you can basically tell it what to do.

Infact I haven't had a lucid dream in a week because I'm practising Mild again, I wan't to become good at all techniques  :tongue2:  It's good to have a go at all of them.

----------


## bobberski

thanks for the advice guys but I guess I wasn't too clear... I do do reality checks like you're supposed to (actually asking and wondering if I'm dreaming) and I do sporadically become "aware" throughout the day and take in everything around me and look for anything unusual. I constantly ask myself what the date is and try to remember how i got to where I was. The problem was that those RC's used to always work. They failed me again last night..

----------


## HawkeyeTy

You could try explaining to yourself why they may not be working, thinking very deeply about it. 
If that doesn't work, you could try shaving your head, obtaining a fake license and moving to a new country. I'm sure a sporadic drastic change in lifestyle Has to induce Something..

----------


## bobberski

> You could try explaining to yourself why they may not be working, thinking very deeply about it. 
> If that doesn't work, you could try shaving your head, obtaining a fake license and moving to a new country. I'm sure a sporadic drastic change in lifestyle Has to induce Something..



wow lmfao

----------


## dutchraptor

Hey if anyone has question's, this thread is always open.

----------


## Sensei

I haven't really tried DEILDing too much, and I have only done it once, but I do have a lot of FAs.  it seems like every false awakening I have doesn't last very long if I realize I am lucid, and DEILDing has a lot of them. That is why I haven't tried it much.  :tongue2:  

So basically, best way to get out of your room from a false awakening? And does stabilizing fix it?

I have only become lucid after 2 FAs, so I don't have much experience, but it seems like from reading peoples dream journals as well that they don't last long either.

----------


## SIMDML

Thank you dutchraptor for this great guide! I think success is very close for me! I am able to wake up motionless, eyes closed up to five times a night, and I think I have great visualization skills. The only thing remaining is the transition into the dream, and I know I won't get in SP because of an unintentional DEILD I had (it was actually one of  my first LD). Do you have any advice for me ? Thanks again for your awesome guide!!

----------


## HawkeyeTy

I've got a question Dutch, I've been trying MILD for some time, whether it was me trying to use if for DEILD or for DILD, it doesn't always seem to do much. I've even tried your suggestion of waking up after so many hours of sleep to attempt it. Still nothing, if anything the grogginess of me just waking up seems to hinder my ability to repeat a mantra effectively.
Do you have any other suggestions?

----------


## Ensx123

Thank you a lot, I will try this tonight!

----------


## RXC573

I wake up an alarm but i need to roll over and slap it to turn it off. will that mess this up?

----------


## dutchraptor

> I haven't really tried DEILDing too much, and I have only done it once, but I do have a lot of FAs.  it seems like every false awakening I have doesn't last very long if I realize I am lucid, and DEILDing has a lot of them. That is why I haven't tried it much.  
> 
> So basically, best way to get out of your room from a false awakening? And does stabilizing fix it?
> 
> I have only become lucid after 2 FAs, so I don't have much experience, but it seems like from reading peoples dream journals as well that they don't last long either.



Well in a DEILD it really aint a false awakeing since you are only finding yourself in your room, so all you have to do is reality check and use one of the various methods of teleportation or flying etc. 

......Here's the bad news, if you are practising DEILD you are not aloud to move when you wake up, meaning that you cant test reality through a conventional method. However I devised a safety net, everytime you wake up no matter for what, try to float. If it's a dream you will float and realize it's a dream, if not then you know to go on DEILDing or whateevr you're doing.
As for the length of FA's I really don't know, if a FA turns into a LD it would be classified as a DILD which are known to be blurry at times, they can vary in length however. I once had a FA in which I spent an entire hour getting ready for school.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Thank you dutchraptor for this great guide! I think success is very close for me! I am able to wake up motionless, eyes closed up to five times a night, and I think I have great visualization skills. The only thing remaining is the transition into the dream, and I know I won't get in SP because of an unintentional DEILD I had (it was actually one of  my first LD). Do you have any advice for me ? Thanks again for your awesome guide!!



When you are trying to transition in general try to lose focus, in my guide I say stay still but I never really focused on letting your thoughts drift. I like to do a few things, first I imagine myself on a stairs, every step I take I go deeper into a calm state, then once I reach the bottom I try to focus on a noise in the room, if there is none I imagine there being one. It keeps me completely distracted and stops me from thinking about getting into SP or swallowing and just let my body fall asleep. You should be able to recognize when you are netering your dream as it will feel like you are looking through your eyelids for a second or two.

----------


## dutchraptor

> I've got a question Dutch, I've been trying MILD for some time, whether it was me trying to use if for DEILD or for DILD, it doesn't always seem to do much. I've even tried your suggestion of waking up after so many hours of sleep to attempt it. Still nothing, if anything the grogginess of me just waking up seems to hinder my ability to repeat a mantra effectively.
> Do you have any other suggestions?



Ya I kinda suffer of this too, the best for me is to go to the toilet, the movement and lights clear my mind just enough to be able to repeat mantras. As long as you can repeat a good 10-20 of them with meaning it will have an effect, and falling asleep while saying them can often work in your favour.





> I wake up an alarm but i need to roll over and slap it to turn it off. will that mess this up?



Most likely, but the alarm isn't the best choice anyways. What you should do is wake up after a given time, turn off your alarm and repeat to yourself "I will wake up in a few minutes" or something along the line of that, waking up naturally is alot more effective

----------


## Sensei

> Well in a DEILD it really aint a false awakeing since you are only finding yourself in your room, so all you have to do is reality check and use one of the various methods of teleportation or flying etc. 
> 
> ......Here's the bad news, if you are practising DEILD you are not aloud to move when you wake up, meaning that you cant test reality through a conventional method. However I devised a safety net, everytime you wake up no matter for what, try to float. If it's a dream you will float and realize it's a dream, if not then you know to go on DEILDing or whateevr you're doing.
> As for the length of FA's I really don't know, if a FA turns into a LD it would be classified as a DILD which are known to be blurry at times, they can vary in length however. I once had a FA in which I spent an entire hour getting ready for school.



Thanks for the advice. I have a mirror in my room, might try that next time for teleporting.

----------


## SIMDML

Thank you! I'll try that tonight!

----------


## EvanDreams

Amazing thread hope to try it out tonight.

----------


## Loooo

Oh Yeah! This worked sooo well this night. I am relatively new to lucid dreaming. I had several lucid dreams 2 years ago but than stopped practicing for whatever reason. 

I read the tutorial yesterday and combined it with only two days of ADA. I had 3 or 4 LD last night  ::D:  I don't really want to count a false awakening where I thought I rolled out of my body to early and than fall out of my bed and landed on the ground.

Mantras work wonders for me. I told my self to wake up after every dream and so I did. But on my first try I shortly opened my eyes and moved my arm. But I still tried to DEILD. Didn't work and took me an hour to fall asleep again because I was so excited. Than in my first dream someone told another person, that he is there to tell him he is in a dream. I became lucid and did a reality check. The dream didn't last long because it was towards the end. But as soon as the dream started fading I knew what I have to do when I wake up. Not a minute later I was in my next lucid dream!  :smiley:  AMAZING! This technique works really great. 
As soon as that lucid dream ended (it was the longest and most vivid I every had) I knew again what to do and layed still and DEILDed. But that one was the false awakening I mentioned. I went back to bed, without doing a reality check. I used the same technique again and was in my 3rd Lucid Dream!!! That one wasn't so vivid and I couldn't really scream out "vividness". 
I only had maybe 15 LD in total so having three in one night was just amazing. 
Thank you!!

----------


## dutchraptor

> Oh Yeah! This worked sooo well this night. I am relatively new to lucid dreaming. I had several lucid dreams 2 years ago but than stopped practicing for whatever reason. 
> 
> I read the tutorial yesterday and combined it with only two days of ADA. I had 3 or 4 LD last night  I don't really want to count a false awakening where I thought I rolled out of my body to early and than fall out of my bed and landed on the ground.
> 
> Mantras work wonders for me. I told my self to wake up after every dream and so I did. But on my first try I shortly opened my eyes and moved my arm. But I still tried to DEILD. Didn't work and took me an hour to fall asleep again because I was so excited. Than in my first dream someone told another person, that he is there to tell him he is in a dream. I became lucid and did a reality check. The dream didn't last long because it was towards the end. But as soon as the dream started fading I knew what I have to do when I wake up. Not a minute later I was in my next lucid dream!  AMAZING! This technique works really great. 
> As soon as that lucid dream ended (it was the longest and most vivid I every had) I knew again what to do and layed still and DEILDed. But that one was the false awakening I mentioned. I went back to bed, without doing a reality check. I used the same technique again and was in my 3rd Lucid Dream!!! That one wasn't so vivid and I couldn't really scream out "vividness". 
> I only had maybe 15 LD in total so having three in one night was just amazing. 
> Thank you!!



WOW  ::D:   ::D:  well done, this is purely excellent. Only two days of ADA and you are going at a rate that took me months to build up  :tongue2: . Glad you liked the guide and I hope everyone gets the same success as you did.

----------


## Loooo

Last two nights I had no success. I felt more tired upon waking up during the night, and forgot to lay still. I have to work on laying still. If I can master this than I think this technique is great for me, because I already wake up naturally during the night.

Could you sum up the tips on how to do that?

----------


## BossMan

I'll try this method tonight as my WILD'S are not being successful, I'll post my results tomorrow.

There is one thing I wanted to ask before I attempt your method. I was always under the impression that you do not start dreaming until 5 to 6 hours after you go to sleep, the first 5 to 6 hours is spent rejuvinating your body then you enter the deep REM cycles of sleep? Am I wrong?

----------


## dutchraptor

> Last two nights I had no success. I felt more tired upon waking up during the night, and forgot to lay still. I have to work on laying still. If I can master this than I think this technique is great for me, because I already wake up naturally during the night.
> 
> Could you sum up the tips on how to do that?



I use the mantra "I will recognize as I am waking up and stay completely still", then I notice I'm waking up as my dream ends and I remind myself to stay still. It may take a few nights of practise.





> I'll try this method tonight as my WILD'S are not being successful, I'll post my results tomorrow.
> 
> There is one thing I wanted to ask before I attempt your method. I was always under the impression that you do not start dreaming until 5 to 6 hours after you go to sleep, the first 5 to 6 hours is spent rejuvinating your body then you enter the deep REM cycles of sleep? Am I wrong?



Yes, you enter a REM period every 90 mins on average throughout the night, as the night passes it becomes longer lasting up to an hour after 8 hours of sleep. It is actually most effective to wake up around 3-4 hours after falling asleep for this method so that you don't wake up too much and you can easily fall into the dream consciously.
Good luck, it might take a few nights to get right though.

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

great thread!!!

----------


## Loooo

Somehow I didn't had a successful Lucid Dream since that night a week ago. I feel the harder I try the harder it gets. Even though I am getting a lot of sleep I wake up less during the night and always start moving before I even notice that I have woken up.
I am going to start all over and practice waking up without any movement. I am going to use the mantras.

How have the mantras worked the best for you? If you say them only a couple of times while really imagining the action of waking up competely still? Or by repeating the sentence over and over again until you fall asleep?

----------


## Loooo

I just read your guide again. I thought I had it all in my head, but forgot about the part, that you have to lose the focus off your real body... I always concentrated on my body until I thought I was able to move my dream body and "roll" out of bed.
I think I have to work on the imagination part. I really want to master DEILD! Because I already know that it can be easy once you are able to wake up still. The only time I was able to this, was when I woke up from an ending Lucid Dream. Being already conscious helped a lot  :wink2:

----------


## Ciej

This method was successful for a semi lucid dream. I say semi, because once I felt my body I could not remove my awareness from it. I entered a dreamscape but still felt my body, lying on its side with my arms and knees curled up, and it actually affected my dream in strange ways. My dream body kept being twisted back into that position whenever I let it go, sort of like a spring snapping back into place after being stretched. Very strange. However, I view this is a problem with my own awareness, and not with the induction technique. Any tips as to how to remove awareness of my own body?

Also, thank you for the app suggestions. I've considered looking for a way to shut off my alarm without getting up.

----------


## dutchraptor

> This method was successful for a semi lucid dream. I say semi, because once I felt my body I could not remove my awareness from it. I entered a dreamscape but still felt my body, lying on its side with my arms and knees curled up, and it actually affected my dream in strange ways. My dream body kept being twisted back into that position whenever I let it go, sort of like a spring snapping back into place after being stretched. Very strange. However, I view this is a problem with my own awareness, and not with the induction technique. Any tips as to how to remove awareness of my own body?
> 
> Also, thank you for the app suggestions. I've considered looking for a way to shut off my alarm without getting up.



The best (and probably most frustrating  :tongue2: ) tip I can give is just don't focus on the body. The less you think about it the better. Keeping your mind busy on imagining is the easiest way to stay distracted but try to go with the flow, if you are trying to imagine a scene to stop yourself from thinking about your body you will most likely fail. Just Deild with one intention, to enter the dream.

----------


## Qwer

> Somehow I didn't had a successful Lucid Dream since that night a week ago. I feel the harder I try the harder it gets. Even though I am getting a lot of sleep I wake up less during the night and always start moving before I even notice that I have woken up.
> I am going to start all over and practice waking up without any movement. I am going to use the mantras.
> 
> How have the mantras worked the best for you? If you say them only a couple of times while really imagining the action of waking up competely still? Or by repeating the sentence over and over again until you fall asleep?



its not how or how many times you say the mantra, it is if you mean it, and when the time comes to it and it has been a few days and you are half asleep if you will follow up on it.  e.g. you could si there and say 100 times i will study for an hour tomorow night, and then not do it. or you could say it or think it one time, but not just say or think it you are acctualy planing it, and then do it

----------


## JoshGoldie

I experienced a massive wave rush through my arms and legs last night when trying this technique, and i started to feel like i was rolling out of my physical body, it was really hard not to ignore, and concentrate on imagination, when i opend my eyes i was in my dark room in the dream, then i woke up. Was the wave sleep paralysis?

----------


## dutchraptor

> I experienced a massive wave rush through my arms and legs last night when trying this technique, and i started to feel like i was rolling out of my physical body, it was really hard not to ignore, and concentrate on imagination, when i opend my eyes i was in my dark room in the dream, then i woke up. Was the wave sleep paralysis?



Yes it was, congratulations on your DEILD  ::D: 
Whatever you did, it worked so continue what you're doing  :smiley: 
You will get better

----------


## JoshGoldie

> The best (and probably most frustrating ) if you are trying to imagine a scene to stop yourself from thinking about your body you will most likely fail.



so what should i think about when concentrating on imagination? should i just let my mind wonder or will that most likely cause me to fall into a non lucid dream?
and thanks for reply to my previous comment so fast  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> so what should i think about when concentrating on imagination? should i just let my mind wonder or will that most likely cause me to fall into a non lucid dream?
> and thanks for reply to my previous comment so fast



Try to just immerse yourself in your imagination. Don't think about all the processes just let it go and think about the final destination
I guess you kinda just have to find out yourself and find the rythm that works for you, just try not to bother thinking about things like your body or opening your eyes and not being in a dream. Don't think about entering the dream or feeling paralysis just the place you want to be.

----------


## JoshGoldie

hi again duchraptor, i have been waking up after every dream in the night, but as soon as i figure out that i want to attempt dield (about 2 seconds after waking up) i have already moved, so i am considering using an alarm that turns itself off, so it can remind me and i can stay 100% still. Should i used more than one alarm throughout my sleep? like one set after 3 hours of sleep and one for 6 hours. or should i just have one? because i might identically screw up the first attempt, and i thought it might be good to have a back up

----------


## EvanDreams

> hi again duchraptor, i have been waking up after every dream in the night, but as soon as i figure out that i want to attempt dield (about 2 seconds after waking up) i have already moved, so i am considering using an alarm that turns itself off, so it can remind me and i can stay 100% still. Should i used more than one alarm throughout my sleep? like one set after 3 hours of sleep and one for 6 hours. or should i just have one? because i might identically screw up the first attempt, and i thought it might be good to have a back up



Alarms often wake you up during other sleep cycles and not your REM cycle. If you can somehow pinpoint your REM to the minute then this is possable to be a reminder to keep still, but what i suggest is train yourself, which is actually very simple and you should have it down within a week of practice. I am actually working on DEILD right now and i am almost at my point and almost have it mastered (the keeping eyes closed and not moving) Before you go to bed just repeat a mantra such as I dont move when i wake up. Dont say "I will not move when i wake up" as that is often looked at as future-tense so it could happen ANY time in the future. Hope i helped  :smiley:  hehe im still a noobie.

 :Awesome Dance:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Alarms often wake you up during other sleep cycles and not your REM cycle. If you can somehow pinpoint your REM to the minute then this is possable to be a reminder to keep still, but what i suggest is train yourself, which is actually very simple and you should have it down within a week of practice. I am actually working on DEILD right now and i am almost at my point and almost have it mastered (the keeping eyes closed and not moving) Before you go to bed just repeat a mantra such as I dont move when i wake up. Dont say "I will not move when i wake up" as that is often looked at as future-tense so it could happen ANY time in the future. Hope i helped  hehe im still a noobie.



I agree, learning without an alarm is much better, and seems to result in alot less failure.
Congratulations on becoming good at DEILD, how long have you been practising?

----------


## EvanDreams

> I agree, learning without an alarm is much better, and seems to result in alot less failure.
> Congratulations on becoming good at DEILD, how long have you been practising?



about four days now yesterday was the first day i woke up without moving and and eyes closed, i  didnt follow through though for some reason i thought it was too late in the morning to attempt and my stepmom was making noise  :tongue2:  Tonight i think will be good though.  :smiley:

----------


## EvanDreams

i wouldnt nescesarly say im good at DEILD, im getting better at parts of it though.

----------


## Caiocontieri

*Hello there!  
*
May i say i like the way you keep your methodology simple and at same time very complete Mr. Dutchraptor..

I just would like to point out that I'd have emphasized a bit more on the self confidence (psychologic POV) because, for me and for a lot other lucid dreamers,it's what triggers lucidity the most rapidly and efective way as possible during a dream.

Great tutorial!  ::thumbup:: 

*Cheers*

----------


## dutchraptor

Thanks Caiocontieri, I actually fully agree with you, as I already said to you over chat I find this guide a slight bit flawed, but as you can imagine it is hard to get it right in one go. I would have added much more points about self-confidence and over-reliance on a guide but I wrote this on the earlier days of being a member. If you have any trouble with DEILD or have a question just ask  :smiley:

----------


## Marina1992

Hello!

I came across this yesterday and thought it'd be really nice to try it! I followed the guide and though I didn't become lucid, I managed to naturally wake up three times from auto suggestion! I couldn't help but move every single time though, so I'm going to have to work on that  ::lol::

----------


## Berto

Aha, this is awesome! I haven't had much success with WILD, so I decided to try a different technique. I did DEILD last night, managed to wake up after my dream thanks to your autosuggestion tips and then managed to get paralysed, etc. Unfortunately I then got really uncomfortable and moved, I need to persist next time... but great success for my first time! Definitely going to give this method a few months  :smiley:  thanks for the guide!

----------


## dutchraptor

well done berto, glad it worked out for you  :smiley: 
You can move if you want, just remember that the paralysis is only a marker for getting to the dream, you shouldn't focus on it. Just focus on getting to the dream you want and hopefully it will happen.

----------


## Rev

Hey, I have a few questions about this technique. 

Last night when I tried this I did all I could to keep myself from swallowing, but eventually I did pretty much automatically. I didn't give in consciously, it just happened. Will this keep me from succeeding? 

Second if you don't enter SP after 10+ minutes is this attempt failed?

Finally, to whomever said "just roll out of bed," is there ever an occasion where you physically roll out of your bed? Haha I can easily see myself confusing reality for a dream and hit the floor for real.

----------


## dreamer7

Noooooo i was soo close... on my 1st try with this... i woke up wit my eyes closed for the first time that i remember.. and i did not move... but i forgot wat i was doing then i moved like 5 seconds after..

----------


## IANtheDrummer

Awesome guide dutchraptor, I'll start trying this for some weeks or months, but I have a question: How often can you lucid dream ? O_o?

----------


## dutchraptor

> Hey, I have a few questions about this technique. 
> 
> Last night when I tried this I did all I could to keep myself from swallowing, but eventually I did pretty much automatically. I didn't give in consciously, it just happened. Will this keep me from succeeding? 
> 
> Second if you don't enter SP after 10+ minutes is this attempt failed?
> 
> Finally, to whomever said "just roll out of bed," is there ever an occasion where you physically roll out of your bed? Haha I can easily see myself confusing reality for a dream and hit the floor for real.



Swallowing doesn't matter, just do it and try to be comfortable. Try not to move but if there is something which will stop you succeeding then scratch or swallow etc.

The attempt isn't failed after 10+mins, if it doesn't work in the first 2 minutes you can continue to try WILD

When you roll out of bed you will know if it is a dream or real life, you can't go as far as ever fully rolling out of bed  :smiley: 





> Noooooo i was soo close... on my 1st try with this... i woke up wit my eyes closed for the first time that i remember.. and i did not move... but i forgot wat i was doing then i moved like 5 seconds after..



That is great  ::D:  better luck next time





> Awesome guide dutchraptor, I'll start trying this for some weeks or months, but I have a question: How often can you lucid dream ? O_o?



Thanks man, I can lucid 1-5 times a week on normal weeks and when I'm motivated up to double digits if you include all the times I chain lucids with DEILD

----------


## Falco252

> 2) You may start to think or keep your mind blank (It varies from person to person) whatever you do, do not focus on your body or the paralysis. I like to try remember the last few minutes of my dream.



Oh thanks, I never saw that anywhere else, I'm attempting clock DEILD and I always not move, and I didn't understand why it didn't work, I thought it was the clock too loud or too long, or even the fact that I'm sleeping with my arms under the pillow, but now, I guess this is it, I'm focusing way too much on my body because I thought it was what I had to do.
But I can think about whatever I want really? I always thought that thinking made you unable to fall asleep actually. Like if I want I can think about what'll I do to eat for breakfast or something and it'll work?

Thanks again  :smiley: 


EDIT : 



> This sometimes happens to me. I think it is what position you wake up in. For example if you slept on you arm when u wake up it may hurt and thus mess up the deild. I think you just got to be comfortable when you wake up.



Oh well it looks like it can be this too, I *REALLY* need to learn to sleep on my back, my usual position is really bad.
Also there's a Freeware called Easy MP3 Alarm clock for those with computers, it lets you play an mp3(download a sample on the net) only once as long as your audio player doesn't have the repeat fonctoin activated.

----------


## stevetrindall

Been trying to LD using the wild technique with limited success for months but after reading your tutorial within 3 days I have made massive improvements.

I can nw wake up after a dream (still use an alarm as a safety net) and most of the time remain still.
And every time I use your technique I move that bit closer to success.

Just one question, when people say roll out of your body but don't imagine doing it actually do it, won't u actually move and ruin the deild attempt?

----------


## dutchraptor

> Been trying to LD using the wild technique with limited success for months but after reading your tutorial within 3 days I have made massive improvements.
> 
> I can nw wake up after a dream (still use an alarm as a safety net) and most of the time remain still.
> And every time I use your technique I move that bit closer to success.
> 
> Just one question, when people say roll out of your body but don't imagine doing it actually do it, won't u actually move and ruin the deild attempt?



Well done, often when people say they roll out of bed its because they have already entered the dream but they just didn't noticed. If it is real life you will realize before falling out of bed, it's kind of a gray area because sometimes you will wake up but you might aswell try.

----------


## Matt1

I've been trying SSILD for the last few weeks and as a side effect I find I often wake up naturally about 20-80 minutes after an attempt, and I know I am awake just from my manner of thinking even before I move or open my eyes. However I do not know right away if I woke from a dream or not, and even after thinking after having moved I do not always know if I woke directly out of the dream. Sometimes I must be however.

Do you think these would be good times to try DEILD?

----------


## dutchraptor

> I've been trying SSILD for the last few weeks and as a side effect I find I often wake up naturally about 20-80 minutes after an attempt, and I know I am awake just from my manner of thinking even before I move or open my eyes. However I do not know right away if I woke from a dream or not, and even after thinking after having moved I do not always know if I woke directly out of the dream. Sometimes I must be however.
> 
> Do you think these would be good times to try DEILD?



Yes most certainly, the best time to DEILD is these times, and you could learn the ability to chain dreams which could help out whit your ssild too.

----------


## Matt1

Great! I always sleep with a fan on for white noise, will this be a problem or make it more difficult in any way?

----------


## MarcusQ

Hello again, I seem to be having trouble getting into a DEILD after about 6 hours of sleep. My problem is that, on weekends, I usually get up at about 11am, and 6:50am on school days. On weekends, I wake up at about 8 or 9AM and quite a lot of the time end up falling asleep aware; I got the same feeling I would get if I were doing a DEILD after 6 hours of sleep, but wake up as soon as I enter the dream. So in fact I have two problems:

Only being able to LD on weekends/other times where I don't have to get up early;

and losing my dream extremely quickly because I'm almost too aware of falling asleep.


What can I do to treat these?

----------


## dutchraptor

> Great! I always sleep with a fan on for white noise, will this be a problem or make it more difficult in any way?



I don't think so, if it helps you sleep it should help you get into a dream, but I think you'll have to confirm that for yourself.





> Hello again, I seem to be having trouble getting into a DEILD after about 6 hours of sleep. My problem is that, on weekends, I usually get up at about 11am, and 6:50am on school days. On weekends, I wake up at about 8 or 9AM and quite a lot of the time end up falling asleep aware; I got the same feeling I would get if I were doing a DEILD after 6 hours of sleep, but wake up as soon as I enter the dream. So in fact I have two problems:
> 
> Only being able to LD on weekends/other times where I don't have to get up early;
> 
> and losing my dream extremely quickly because I'm almost too aware of falling asleep.
> 
> 
> What can I do to treat these?



I guess you would have to change your schedule or start waking up at different times. As for losing your dreams it takes practice to get good at finding the balance of awareness, you just have to persist and try to stay distracted.

----------


## Kuyarei

> I don't think so, if it helps you sleep it should help you get into a dream, but I think you'll have to confirm that for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you would have to change your schedule or start waking up at different times. As for losing your dreams it takes practice to get good at finding the balance of awareness, you just have to persist and try to stay distracted.



Really great technique bro, i'm definitely gonna try this now. I'm using the program with subliminal messages and i'm using auto-suggetion before i sleep. gonna come back and tell if i failed or not.

Results:
Wake up without moving, but swallowing ruined it. other than that, i think i will use an alarm

----------


## azoller1

this guide seems really good and easy to follow and looks very successful, so im going to so this for a month or so, and see how many ld's i can get, thanks dutch

----------


## dutchraptor

> Really great technique bro, i'm definitely gonna try this now. I'm using the program with subliminal messages and i'm using auto-suggetion before i sleep. gonna come back and tell if i failed or not.
> 
> Results:
> Wake up without moving, but swallowing ruined it. other than that, i think i will use an alarm



I know my guide says not to move *at all* but things like swallowing are allowed as long as you move on from them as fast as possible. I used to just lie there until it came but a much more effective method is just becoming comfortable (swallowing, twitching...still not moving though) and immersing yourself in your visualization. Anyways never take a guide to serious, look for things you wanna try different and go for them  :smiley: . Also always go on with your attempt, never label it ruined, sometimes if I fail my deild I can get a quick (3 min) WILD out of it, and it helps with practice.





> this guide seems really good and easy to follow and looks very successful, so im going to so this for a month or so, and see how many ld's i can get, thanks dutch



Sweet, hope you get some results, also read the above comment. Moving when waking up is alright as long as you don't pay attention to it a certain extent (the worst that can go wrong is a failed attempt or a WILD).

----------


## PennyRoyal

I found this very helpful, thanks dutch. Going to put this into practice on the rare nights I can actually wake up with my eyes closed/motionless. 

I'll post any success! 

Have a good one!

----------


## Kuyarei

> I know my guide says not to move *at all* but things like swallowing are allowed as long as you move on from them as fast as possible. I used to just lie there until it came but a much more effective method is just becoming comfortable (swallowing, twitching...still not moving though) and immersing yourself in your visualization. Anyways never take a guide to serious, look for things you wanna try different and go for them . Also always go on with your attempt, never label it ruined, sometimes if I fail my deild I can get a quick (3 min) WILD out of it, and it helps with practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, hope you get some results, also read the above comment. Moving when waking up is alright as long as you don't pay attention to it a certain extent (the worst that can go wrong is a failed attempt or a WILD).



So i can swallow but not focus on it?
Anyway, i will try again with auto-suggetion to wake up after my dreams

----------


## BjStrife

YES ! YES ! YES ! This WORKS!  ::D: 

I did this 4 times this morning  :smiley: . Finally lucidity is working to a fine extent for me, thanks to this. I returned into the same dream four times. (It always lasted only for about a minute, but that's just me trying to control the enviroment too hard). Great!

I know this looks like a TV commercial  ::D: . Anyway, does my dream count as 6 LDs or just 1 now?  ::D:

----------


## dutchraptor

> YES ! YES ! YES ! This WORKS! 
> 
> I did this 4 times this morning . Finally lucidity is working to a fine extent for me, thanks to this. I returned into the same dream four times. (It always lasted only for about a minute, but that's just me trying to control the enviroment too hard). Great!
> 
> I know this looks like a TV commercial . Anyway, does my dream count as 6 LDs or just 1 now?



 ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  this is awesome. Gives you a rush doesn't it. I've stopped counting them as individual dreams but you should  :tongue2:  4 lds in one is pretty serious. One of the best methods on this site for sure.

----------


## azoller1

I can't seem to get Deild down I am just way too tired after I wake up and just fall back asleep to get sleep

----------


## Ginsan

Tonight I will autosuggest to wake up after a dream and try this!

----------


## Ghostpanda

The problem is, I'm really scared of sleep paralysis...

----------


## dutchraptor

> Tonight I will autosuggest to wake up after a dream and try this!



Cool man, let us know how it goes.





> The problem is, I'm really scared of sleep paralysis...



What if I told you...that sleep paralysis isn't scary. Firstly you actually never reach sleep paralysis doing a DEILD, you only feel the sensations of falling asleep but you can always move quite easily if you want. Secondly, sleep paralysis is what you make of it, if you go in with a good mood you will see happy and funny things, if you expect bad imagery they will show up. I usually tell myself that I will enjoy the experience and that it will be very interesting. Thirdly unlike WILD, DEILD only takes 30-60 seconds so there is barely any sensations you will be feeling, sometimes I don't even notice the transition into the dream. 
Give it a try and give it all you got  :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

> Cool man, let us know how it goes.



Well, I did. I'll tell you how it went  :tongue2: 
WARNING:  this should actually be in a thread about WILD but since you asked me:

I used two autosuggestions, first I told myself I would get lucid and then that I would wake up after a dream. I did it by counting down from 100 to 1. I was already surprised I didn't lose consciousness getting below 50-60 of the first 100 (the first countdown was to get lucid because I found it more important than DEILDing). So I counted. The first 100 went by. I got distracted but got back on track a couple of times. So as I got to 30 or 40 of the second autosuggestion countdown to wake up from a dream, my body started falling asleep slowly. My body was partly sinking into my bed and most of my body parts were dislocated, in weird positions or not present, etc, just feeling weird. I thought screw this I don't want this I want to sleep! But then I thought, hey I can make this my first WILD. So I endured and I got the same feeling I always get after staying still for about 15 minutes, I start spinning around. As if my torse and head are dislocated gyroscopes (but somehow still connected) spinning wildly in every direction. It gets wilder and wilder, but not the kind of WILD I was looking for  :Big laugh:   I started spinning like crazy as if I was in some wild rollercoaster.. I tried to imagine a dream scene but I couldn't visualise anything. My heart was racing wildly (normally my heart rate is slow during this), I guess I was getting too excited  :tongue2:   And the spinning didn't help me focus, relax or visualise. *as I'm typing I notice I could've visualised myself into a WILD rollercoaster*  At the end I got scared (not very terrified but I was still a little scared) and knowing visualising wasn't working was pretty annoying so I couldn't overpower my fear with hope or enthousiasm. So I just moved my body, opened my eyes and fell asleep normally 15 minutes later. I feel like I was going to enter complete SP and into a dream in 20-30 seconds at max but I stopped. I didn't know what scared me and I still don't know but I don't feel like trying again.. Maybe it's the things I read about SP? Maybe


I also got two other things, I can't describe accurately them but I'll give it a try. The first one is that the blackness I look at when I close my eyes gets very large and gets a lot more depth (I'd say about the size of 3-4 basketball halls combined) and keeps growing. The second thing is an extremely faint, yet extremely loud shout, an angry one? (it sounds a little angry) Because it sounds like it comes from very deep inside my head or from very far and a bit echoey, it is barely audible and gets overpowered by a single breath, even a thought. But I still know it is loud, extremely, maybe I should say infinitely loud.. I can judge its loudness the same way you would judge an explosion (fireworks?)from a few blocks away. The sound that reaches you is soft but you know the sound from up close should be very loud. It is a very strange thing. The expierience itself is not very mysterious, scary, or anything at all, it's as normal as riding my bike to school. Only describing it is weird

Well that's it. A vast blackness, a mysterious shout, some wild spinning and a wildly annoying night but not the kind of wild I was looking for.


Tonight (in about an hour) I'm going to autosuggest again but this time when I'm a little more sleepy so I fall asleep while counting. I still don't know if I should tell myself to wake up after a dream or to get lucid but right now I am thinking of autosuggesting to get lucid.

----------


## Sibyline

Thank you so much, dutchraptor! I had a successful CANWILD with your help.

I used the Android app you suggested and set a single buzz alarm to go off an hour after my regular early morning spontaneous awakening. I got the buzz, knew what to do, and went into a 5-dream DEILD chain. Amazing! Mijn dag kan niet meer stuk (in case there's something to the "dutch" in your name  :wink2: )

----------


## dutchraptor

> Thank you so much, dutchraptor! I had a successful CANWILD with your help.
> 
> I used the Android app you suggested and set a single buzz alarm to go off an hour after my regular early morning spontaneous awakening. I got the buzz, knew what to do, and went into a 5-dream DEILD chain. Amazing! Mijn dag kan niet meer stuk (in case there's something to the "dutch" in your name )



Geweldig  ::D:   :smiley:  (there is some dutch in me  :tongue2: )

This is awesome, well done. I hope you can keep up the great deilds  :smiley: 
Thank you for the kind words.

----------


## Nift

This idea may have been brought up already, but if you can fall back to sleep quickly like I can, the snooze feature on alarms is very useful. I set the duration for my alarm's snooze to 15 minutes and I set my phone alarm to go off after 4-5 hours of sleep. When the alarm goes off, I pick up my phone, hit the snooze button, and go back to sleep while trying to re-enter a dream. 15 minutes later the alarm goes off again, I hit snooze again, and I try to re-enter a dream again. 15 minutes later, same thing. Repeat as many times as desired.

By using the snooze method I essentially get a huge number of "retries" at achieving a lucid dream because every 15 minutes presents another chance. Again, this only works if you can fall back to sleep quickly after manually snoozing your alarm, but it's a great way to increase the frequency of lucid dreams.

----------


## CosmicMember44

Hey Dutchraptor. Do you have any advice on how i could transition into the dream besides visualizing?

This is where im stuck you see and i cant find the perfect balance without my heart distracting me.:*)

----------


## dutchraptor

Have you tried any other anchors like focusing on breathing or counting? 

Counting works quite well for me too, as does trying to think about spinning circles. 

It might take a while before you find an anchor that works for you, don't give up if you don't find it straight away  :smiley:

----------


## CosmicMember44

Sorry if it came out the wrong way.
I am nowhere close to the transition and the closest right now is waking up without movement.

I have problems feeling anything like entering a dream after each awakening.
I can lay still for a minute or two before giving up my attempt.
My mantra before bed is for keeping still.

I beg pardon if i have now misconcepted your answer, also
sorry if i didnt tell the whole situation beforehand

----------


## dutchraptor

Well the only way to transition into the dream is by forgetting about your body and just focusing on entering the dream. Next time you wake up try to think of nothing, just lay completely still and start counting to a hundred, I can assure you that you will start to at least feel heavy. Continue this until you feel ready to try enter the dream.

----------


## Flycat

Good guide, i'll be trying this.

----------


## CosmicMember44

Cool im gonna gihe this a shot tonight and see how far it goes.

Wish me luck :smiley:

----------


## VagalTone

CANWILD worked for me last night. I woke up spontaneously after 3 hours, set an app timer to ring after 30 min and then every 15 min. 

Then I just fell asleep and in some occasions I woke up in the middle of the dream. I just lay still and then I get OBE sensations.

I had 2 OBE's, not counting DEILDs. Let's try again tonight  :wink2:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Cool im gonna gihe this a shot tonight and see how far it goes.
> 
> Wish me luck



Good luck  ::D: 





> CANWILD worked for me last night. I woke up spontaneously after 3 hours, set an app timer to ring after 30 min and then every 15 min. 
> 
> Then I just fell asleep and in some occasions I woke up in the middle of the dream. I just lay still and then I get OBE sensations.
> 
> I had 2 OBE's, not counting DEILDs. Let's try again tonight



Awesome, OBE's are good too. Hope you get a nice DEILD tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Daxx

I've always been scared of the SP part but I want to try it and see how it is , amazing tutorial !

----------


## dutchraptor

Thanks, no need to be scared of SP. Nothing you will feel with be bad as long as you expect it to be good.
Best thing to do is just try it  :smiley:

----------


## EmptyBucket

Hey all, 

I'm under the impression that I need to wake up directly from a dream, but others responses have made me think I could just WBTB or wake up AFTER the dream and do DEILD

Please clarify, thanks.

----------


## LittleStar

Im not sure if is coincidence, (I don't usually have any 'placebo' affect from trying things) but the last few nights I've added the auto suggestion of waking up still, literally just saying four or five times before I sleep at night, and at least once per night I've woken up still and attempted this DEILD, even last night I tried adding a specific position, on my side as its more comfortable for me than on my back, and it actually happened. As I said I don't know if it's just coincidence but it seems fairly genuine
I have a problem though, i almost always need to swallow when I wake, especially if I'm on my back. This doesn't usually jerk me from any dreamlet that are playing for me(and they almost always do, last night it was a skinny sans running and slipping, only it was completely in reverse) it doesn't stop that from playing, but it does distract me and force me to think about my physical body.

Should I swallow? Ignore it and start counting or focusing in my breath, rather than the dreamlets? Should I try hop into the dreamlet? I don't quite know how to proceed from this state... As so far, though I haven't been lucid from any kind of WILD, this does seem to be my most constant method... Assuming I can make this final small leap :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Hey all, 
> 
> I'm under the impression that I need to wake up directly from a dream, but others responses have made me think I could just WBTB or wake up AFTER the dream and do DEILD
> 
> Please clarify, thanks.



It's not necessary, you can wake up from other times but it makes it much harder to remember to go back into the dream. It's best to time your awakenings during a dream or right after for the simple reason that we want to easily slip back into a dream. 





> Im not sure if is coincidence, (I don't usually have any 'placebo' affect from trying things) but the last few nights I've added the auto suggestion of waking up still, literally just saying four or five times before I sleep at night, and at least once per night I've woken up still and attempted this DEILD, even last night I tried adding a specific position, on my side as its more comfortable for me than on my back, and it actually happened. As I said I don't know if it's just coincidence but it seems fairly genuine
> I have a problem though, i almost always need to swallow when I wake, especially if I'm on my back. This doesn't usually jerk me from any dreamlet that are playing for me(and they almost always do, last night it was a skinny sans running and slipping, only it was completely in reverse) it doesn't stop that from playing, but it does distract me and force me to think about my physical body.
> 
> Should I swallow? Ignore it and start counting or focusing in my breath, rather than the dreamlets? Should I try hop into the dreamlet? I don't quite know how to proceed from this state... As so far, though I haven't been lucid from any kind of WILD, this does seem to be my most constant method... Assuming I can make this final small leap



You've got one of the hardest steps down, waking up and staying still  :smiley: 
I would say to just swallow and proceed, I still swallow every now and then but I just don't focus on it. 
AS for proceeding, any of those might do it for you. Try visualization for a few nights and if that doesn't work try counting. The process for DEILD is very different from person to person, experiment and try to find what works best for yourself.

----------


## CosmicMember44

It still is not working out that well..
my dreams got longer some days ago and since then i have been waking up about five in the morning unusually. this made it a lot harder for me to get in check but ive got it worked out now.

so today i woke up two times perfectly still and didnt think about anything like my heartbeat racing a little bit, my mind was completely blank and i let my mind play out its own scenarios of flashing images in my minds eye.

but nothing happned at all both times and i kept it up until some part of my body felt numb and i lost my state.

So i started to wonder is it true that you have to wake up in rem and interupt your dream and not after? 
Like i have to interupt my rem sleep before waking up because otherwise my rem sleep is over?

i find no other explonation for me failing...

but im gonna keep trying.

----------


## Marko88

Hey dutch nice guide,i will deffently try tonight just two question can this be done after 6 hours of sleep and is counting good method to stay awake like 1-100? Cheers

----------


## dutchraptor

> Hey dutch nice guide,i will deffently try tonight just two question can this be done after 6 hours of sleep and is counting good method to stay awake like 1-100? Cheers



Thanks man  :smiley: 
First qeustion: yes it can be done after 6 hours of sleep. I prefer around 3 hours because I find it easier to DEILD but it is purely up to you, try experimenting with the time you wake up to feel whats best.

Second question: Counting is a good method, I like it. Again you gotta see what suits you, Counting and visualization work for me, but other prefer other methods. Give it a shot  :smiley:

----------


## Marko88

> Thanks man 
> First qeustion: yes it can be done after 6 hours of sleep. I prefer around 3 hours because I find it easier to DEILD but it is purely up to you, try experimenting with the time you wake up to feel whats best.
> 
> Second question: Counting is a good method, I like it. Again you gotta see what suits you, Counting and visualization work for me, but other prefer other methods. Give it a shot



Thanks man, last night alarm didnt wake me up so i will try again tonight :-)

----------


## fasttraceur2

Thank you man you are the best.It worked first time i tryed.But i wok up before the alarm,fell asleep after turning it off(i tought that i failed wothout the alarm),i had a normal dream and after that i woked up.Compleetly still with my eyes closed and i a few seconds i feeled vibration and saw yellow lights,then saw the dreamscene.I focused on it and bang i was in the dream fully lucid.I spended like an hour or so.I accidently woke up but did the tehnique again and reentered,thank man!

----------


## dutchraptor

> Thank you man you are the best.It worked first time i tryed.But i wok up before the alarm,fell asleep after turning it off(i tought that i failed wothout the alarm),i had a normal dream and after that i woked up.Compleetly still with my eyes closed and i a few seconds i feeled vibration and saw yellow lights,then saw the dreamscene.I focused on it and bang i was in the dream fully lucid.I spended like an hour or so.I accidently woke up but did the tehnique again and reentered,thank man!



Ahaha great stuff. Well done  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## fasttraceur2

hey.i still wonder.If i wake up and i am not in rem,can i still deild?idk at what time i woked up after that dream...and i dont wanna spend a lot of nights just to find my rem...But i got to mention that i dream alot.Today my last dream stoped when i woke up at 12am.And i go to bed at like 23:00.But i sleep till 09:00-13:00 am...i will set my alarm after 4 hours of sleep,its that ok if i go to sleep at 23:00?

----------


## dutchraptor

> hey.i still wonder.If i wake up and i am not in rem,can i still deild?idk at what time i woked up after that dream...and i dont wanna spend a lot of nights just to find my rem...But i got to mention that i dream alot.Today my last dream stoped when i woke up at 12am.And i go to bed at like 23:00.But i sleep till 09:00-13:00 am...i will set my alarm after 4 hours of sleep,its that ok if i go to sleep at 23:00?



It is possible, but it can go wrong. However if you happen to try DEILD outside of REM and you don't enter a dream you will usually just fall asleep. 
4 hours after sleep is perfect. My favourite is between 3-4 lately but I've DEILDed at every time of the morning. The later you do it in the morning the higher chance of waking from a dream, however it will be harder to fall asleep. The inverse is true of waking up early, easier to fall asleep but less likely to wake up in a dream. You have to find that mix for yourself.

----------


## fasttraceur2

Thank you man.i apreaciate it.Btw i like to use the iphone calendar for a 2 seconds bip.It is wrong if the volume is too high?i tryed once on high volume and woke me up and i was refreshed  :smiley: ),but i think if i set up a low volume it will only bring my awarness and not wake me up completly.

----------


## VagalTone

> Thank you man.i apreaciate it.Btw i like to use the iphone calendar for a 2 seconds bip.It is wrong if the volume is too high?i tryed once on high volume and woke me up and i was refreshed ),but i think if i set up a low volume it will only bring my awarness and not wake me up completly.



If you guys don´t mind, maybe i can help here  :smiley:  

I use an alarm clock ( 2 seconds bip ) every 15 minutes after 4,5 hours of sleep. Usually it hits right in REM 2/3 times per night. I usually can DEILD 1/2 times ( mostly OBE´s )

Try with different volumes..and you will find the best one. And choose a soft ringtone ! Some of them are very arousing 

To greatly increase the chances of hearing the alarm, i also do WBTB + SSILD. It´s been pretty effortless for me.

----------


## shroomer

I would like to add something that I read somewhere ages ago... Basically after you wake up, you imagine yourself on your bed as you are lying there (first person), but imagine that there is a skewer going through your body from head to toe. Now some force is spinning this skewer, and you are seeing your ceiling/wall/bed/wall/ceiling (fill in additional details which are in your room, paintings, posters, furniture etc) and keep doing this until you feel what dutchraptor described as an "extremely uncomfortable" sensation. When you get this, imagine yourself spinning off of your bed onto the floor; since this is all imagined, what should happen is that you should fall out of your body into a dream. Let the fun begin.

----------


## dutchraptor

> I would like to add something that I read somewhere ages ago... Basically after you wake up, you imagine yourself on your bed as you are lying there (first person), but imagine that there is a skewer going through your body from head to toe. Now some force is spinning this skewer, and you are seeing your ceiling/wall/bed/wall/ceiling (fill in additional details which are in your room, paintings, posters, furniture etc) and keep doing this until you feel what dutchraptor described as an "extremely uncomfortable" sensation. When you get this, imagine yourself spinning off of your bed onto the floor; since this is all imagined, what should happen is that you should fall out of your body into a dream. Let the fun begin.



That could totally work, thanks for the tip  :smiley:

----------


## Blackhammer

Awesome guide, I tried DEILD a few times before but your guide is so good that I must try it.
I believe this time it will be a success  :smiley:  thanks Raptor

----------


## dutchraptor

No prob man  ::D:  Let us know how it goes  :smiley:

----------


## Blackhammer

Well my first attempt with your technique went like this Accidentally incubated dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
so it's kinda promising  :smiley:  I will try it again tonight.

----------


## CosmicMember44

Can i ask just this?

If you wake up and almost dont move and just act as if youre about to go to sleep is there any chance you might nail a deild with time?

----------


## Sman98

I'll definitely try this! Thanks dutchraptor!

----------


## FryingMan

Every time I've tried DEILD after a LD I've never made it back in.   However a few nights ago I reentered a dream (non-lucidly, alas) for the first time.   The big difference was the state of mind: I was lying quietly, including mentally quietly after the (very brief) LD, lightly thinking about the dream, and I just drifted off and re-entered the dream in a room to the side of where I got lucid.   Normally I'm pretty stimulated after a LD, perhaps frustrated a bit at waking up.   For me the key is basically staying quiet and staying asleep, and just drifting off again.   

The big question then is how to get that pearl of awareness in there to arrive in the dream already lucid...I'll have to experiment.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Can i ask just this?
> 
> If you wake up and almost dont move and just act as if youre about to go to sleep is there any chance you might nail a deild with time?



You might, it all just depends on circumstances. Experiment with it, usually a lot of successful attempts are ruined just thinking that some things shouldn't happen. I've gone from thinking that you should lie completely silently to thinking you should be free to move and back and forth multiple times. There is no proper way exactly to do it, other than to feel your success and be relaxed. 
Entering sleep without losing consciousness is a delicate process since you must let your body fall asleep, requiring a certain level of calmness. Yet at the same time you must keep your mind awake. More than a year I've practiced Deild and I'm still not sure where the line is. 

Just keep trying and eventually you'll hit the spot. 





> Every time I've tried DEILD after a LD I've never made it back in.   However a few nights ago I reentered a dream (non-lucidly, alas) for the first time.   The big difference was the state of mind: I was lying quietly, including mentally quietly after the (very brief) LD, lightly thinking about the dream, and I just drifted off and re-entered the dream in a room to the side of where I got lucid.   Normally I'm pretty stimulated after a LD, perhaps frustrated a bit at waking up.   For me the key is basically staying quiet and staying asleep, and just drifting off again.   
> 
> The big question then is how to get that pearl of awareness in there to arrive in the dream already lucid...I'll have to experiment.



Ahaha love your thinking there. I'm actually a large fan lately of just falling back to sleep with the intention of somehow keeping my awareness (and regaining it before I have fully entered a dream). There used to be an excellent guide floating around that described precisely that process, and I really liked it because of it's simplicity. Basically the only step is to fall asleep with that intention of holding your awareness. 

Experimenting is the key, equally important though is not getting frustrated when it doesn't work out. For literally the past two or three months I didn't get a single LD through DEILD, yet I know I am able. 
It can get very frustrating since there's not much to DEILD, if you fail you will only know the next day a lot of the time which gives the impression of a wasted night. In reality every night, failure or success, is valuable. To outline this, just a few nights ago I had one of the most revelation filled hypnagogic sessions, despite having gone through at least a hundred of them already. I just lay there not thinking or anything and all of a sudden I saw the clearest image of a window ever and I instantly remembered that the core to this whole process is falling asleep. A method is a great way to go about Deilding, but only when you follow it loosely. Keeping each step actively in the brain is a waste of energy and a definite way of making sure that you will have a hard time falling asleep.

----------


## FryingMan

Woohoo, just woke from my first DEILD!!!!!

It was soooo cool. The details are a bit hazy, but I was recalling some dreams from the night, lightly thinking about them, glad that I had any recall at all (having imbibed on New Year's Eve, and gotten to bed crazy late), and decided to just try to drift off quietly and DEILD, very lightly thinking of one of the dreams.

The next thing I knew I was looking at some indoor scene in a hallway in a house.  I think I was aware as the image formed and brightened.    It was very bright, the lighting was very good. I thought wow, this is a really solid image, normally my HI is brief but this was really stable, I was kind of puzzled at where it came from. I just looked for about 10-15 seconds. I stepped in to the scene and it was a dream! I got a lucid rush, turned up a staircase to my left, bounded up the stairs, exclaiming, "YES! It worked!" reached the landing at the top of the stairs, another hallway, turned right, a bathroom was right there, I walked into it and started to shut the door behind me, and faded to awake in bed.

The cool thing about this was that I did not wake from a lucid, it was just a ND.   Oh boy, I think 2014 is going to be the year of the DEILD for me, this is VERY exciting.  I'm going to look into the alarm based options as well!

Stay quiet, stay asleep, and DEILD!

----------


## StephL

Thank you dutchraptor for this guide - one of the things, I wonder how I didn't read it already.
After what I have experienced - I think it was three times up to now - I thought/also got told - it had been DEILDs.
All the while having doubts about that - since once only, while trying WILD - I had intense vibrations and an extremely clear optical hallucination of a clear blue complex mandala - and then broke off the attempt.
And what I did was more like - waking up from an LD - falling asleep and with short loss of consciousness - to instantly be back in the same dream and lucid.
But not a real transition from being awake.
After what you describe - this is rather an instant DILD follow-up.

I have been able since a long time to sometimes re-enter a non-lucid, if I liked it, after waking up from it - and moving about - even getting up.
I think, these supposed DEILDs of mine were that with lucidity.

My husband is fiddling with my I-Phone at the moment - I wanted this auto-snooze for following another tutorial with multiple alarms - but couldn't get something installed.
Now I will - I really want to try this out tonight.
I suppose, that having had these HH once while almost transitioning - I should get them with a transit in general.
Or do you sometimes not experience any and DEILD anyway?

I would so love to learn DEILD - also pure WILD - but with your approach - the controllability will already be much improved.

Now I just need to get the tech-part right - I am not willing to program myself on waking up noticeably after every dream. That would in the future maybe interfere with work-schedule.
Because of having less time soon - I really want to learn something, that can easily be planned with.

Will report back.
My chances should be high with it, I think - because of this re-entering with short loss of consciousness coming relatively easy to me.

Was watching Michael van Gerwen smash all of his opponents over the last weeks and winning the World Championship of Darts yesterday by the way - what a player!!
Many Dutch are very, very good - you any interested in darts?

Cheers - aand - I wonderful new year I wish you!

----------


## dutchraptor

> Thank you dutchraptor for this guide - one of the things, I wonder how I didn't read it already.
> After what I have experienced - I think it was three times up to now - I thought/also got told - it had been DEILDs.
> All the while having doubts about that - since once only, while trying WILD - I had intense vibrations and an extremely clear optical hallucination of a clear blue complex mandala - and then broke off the attempt.
> And what I did was more like - waking up from an LD - falling asleep and with short loss of consciousness - to instantly be back in the same dream and lucid.
> But not a real transition from being awake.
> After what you describe - this is rather an instant DILD follow-up.



Indeed, though I would often consider the instant Dild to be an equally effective technique. While the two can be very different, there is also the way of doing DEILD (as outlined above) where we have a short lapse in consciousness, yet become lucid before entering the dream. So for a large part they share some properties.





> I have been able since a long time to sometimes re-enter a non-lucid, if I liked it, after waking up from it - and moving about - even getting up.
> I think, these supposed DEILDs of mine were that with lucidity.



Exactly, that's a good example. Those non-lucids do actually exhibit lucid properties though, the fact that you can recall a dream scene like that implies there is some control involved...Interesting.






> My husband is fiddling with my I-Phone at the moment - I wanted this auto-snooze for following another tutorial with multiple alarms - but couldn't get something installed.
> Now I will - I really want to try this out tonight.
> I suppose, that having had these HH once while almost transitioning - I should get them with a transit in general.
> Or do you sometimes not experience any and DEILD anyway?



Not always, but the problem with DEILD is that, sometimes they're very clear and sometimes is a big mess. So I can't conclusively say exactly how it feels, because I forget the feeling as soon as I'm not experiencing it (on most occasions). 
There are two cases were I have gone against the coming norms of lucid dreaming, multiple times where I've entered dreams consciously with absolutely no HH, and a few times I've entered a lucid before sleep. Both cases have proved to me that almost anything can happen, in any circumstance. 





> I would so love to learn DEILD - also pure WILD - but with your approach - the controllability will already be much improved.



If you succeed, it certainly can, hence why I made the title "becoming an LD god". On the other hand, it's not a forgiving technique. The alarm method works, but poorly in comparison to being able to wake naturally and you will waste many nights experimenting. The natural approach on the other hand can take months to master, with may seem like wasted months. When you fail a DEILD attempt, you should fall asleep (always pull through to the end) and you will probably just wake up the next morning without a lucid. 
When you do master it though.....It's very powerful.






> Now I just need to get the tech-part right - I am not willing to program myself on waking up noticeably after every dream. That would in the future maybe interfere with work-schedule.
> Because of having less time soon - I really want to learn something, that can easily be planned with.
> 
> Will report back.
> My chances should be high with it, I think - because of this re-entering with short loss of consciousness coming relatively easy to me.



Good luck, as you said you should do fine. Hope you get it quickly  :smiley: 





> Was watching Michael van Gerwen smash all of his opponents over the last weeks and winning the World Championship of Darts yesterday by the way - what a player!!
> Many Dutch are very, very good - you any interested in darts?
> 
> Cheers - aand - I wonderful new year I wish you!



Yup, I watched it too. Not a true fan, but I enjoy watching the world championships and I like playing darts. Michael van gerwen is crazy good. 

Happy new year to you too stephL. Let's hope 2014 is a fruitful year for LDing  ::D:

----------


## StephL

Thank you!

Ah - I have a problem - thought my husband had sorted it out - do you know, how to do the auto-snooze on DreamZ, goodNite or Alarmed for I-Phone - am too stupid/tired and husband too unwilling..?
Otherwise I consult the net tomorrow.
Maybe the waking up will not be a problem - I try it for tonight, if I don't get an alarm going off on it's own.

Interesting at what you hint there - will surely ask more one time.

You know - I dream of trying out lucid darting - just saw a documentary* on Arté - about lucid dreaming - also in sports-psychology..
I think of slow-motion, 3rd person perspective, simulating a pro teaching you - some sort of drive towards good gestalt, I read about..

Edit: *Saw it yesterday evening - repetition on Sunday 11:20 am or so.

----------


## CosmicMember44

HAHAHA!!

I think i got an extra bounce closer to deild  :smiley: .

What came to me tonight is that groggyness is a big part of deild and that you cant succeed if you wake and do everything right but this.
Also you dont have to stay still completely as long as you dont turn over cause too much movement will
just wake you up from the trance.
A leg or arm is okay if its in a weird postition actually it is better for me if i move arm or leg i think.
This way you wont feel excited about deild cause your tired and will focus more on sleep.

I will focus on this and i felt like this just this morning  :smiley:  sad i could not give it much of a try because im not sleeping at home and my little nephew was making too much sound.

Anyway i dont think a normal way of deild will work for me cause most of the time i wake up but feel completely awake and even if i stay still for a normal deild so this one needs a bit of luck as well.

With this you TRULY are closer to sleep than with a normal wild haha.
I understand now how gab meant with her deild and how she think it works also i thank you. Duthcraptor for giving me advice that could lead up to this  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Please - somebody tell me how to get auto-snooze on I-Phone - which app - how and where to put it - might be I am stupid or too lazy - but so many times it is mentioned - surely somebody can help me? I can't find the function in my above mentioned apps.
If not in here - I will open a thread on it.  :smiley:

----------


## benni

> Please - somebody tell me how to get auto-snooze on I-Phone - which app - how and where to put it - might be I am stupid or too lazy - but so many times it is mentioned - surely somebody can help me? I can't find the function in my above mentioned apps.
> If not in here - I will open a thread on it.



Mine is called 'Alarm Clock HD - Free'. It does work and it does have an autosnooze function. You can chose a song from your iPhone or any sound you like and then set the time after which it turns itself off... It is really easy to find. You just create a new alarm and then you get the option 'autosnooze'. The only downside is that it won't work if you close the app so that means that your battery gets drained quite a bit if you keep it open all night long. I hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## VagalTone

Hope you find it, StephL ! I think not many people use this tech, at least to its full potential. Many people just set one alarm and most often not an autosnooze one. I am glad i found an app for android, but you can´t imagine how furious i get when it doesn´t work. It´s so annoying: you are putting all your hopes in that silly alarm, and then...oh «new update: bug fixed»

edit: did you check these ?

http://appcrawlr.com/ios-apps/best-apps-auto-snooze

----------


## StephL

Thanks guys - let's see if I get this sorted after all - will report back!

----------


## StephL

Well - started checking in the link - and in one there is a mention of autosnooze_ missing_ - either in that, or in it since ages before now - unclear..
And in one I do not find it - you searched for any mention of auto-snooze I guess?
But I found Sivason`s "shake-it-auto-snooze" and a "touch it snooze"..

Will just get what you got later..

----------


## VagalTone

I just made a quick google search  ::D: . I think i have told you this before, lol, but it was a painstaking experience to find the app. I installed one by one and excluded one by one..

----------


## StephL

> I just made a quick google search . I think i have told you this before, lol, but it was a painstaking experience to find the app. I installed one by one and excluded one by one..



At least I do not feel stupid any more now - this is horror!!





> Mine is called 'Alarm Clock HD - Free'. It does work and it does have an autosnooze function. You can chose a song from your iPhone or any sound you like and then set the time after which it turns itself off... It is really easy to find. You just create a new alarm and then you get the option 'autosnooze'. The only downside is that it won't work if you close the app so that means that your battery gets drained quite a bit if you keep it open all night long. I hope this helps



I have this App now - and it has no auto-snooze!
Is this the way your´s looks?

----------


## benni

^^ well.... I am very sorry!  :Sad:  I own three alarm clock apps and apparently I linked you the wrong one! Now this is the one that has got an Autosnooze function: https://itunes.apple.com/nz/app/alar...452111430?mt=8  In the description it says "- Auto-snooze: If your device is far from you, you can set an auto-snooze option. Your alarm will snooze after a defined time and you can also set how many times it will auto-snooze.".... Apparently this app costs 1.29$. 

I am really sorry for this inconvenience! I have tried three alarm clocks and apparently I just gave you the wrong name. But now I guarantee you that this app does have the autosnooze function  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Okay - will get this on Monday - needs another computer says my husband - hach - thank you - all not so easy - but if I get this Monday - I will finally be there - so that is good!

----------


## StephL

Whoohoo - I got an app, which can almost do what I want from it!
Thank you benni once more!
It is able to produce an alarm for 5 seconds - and that seems to be a good span - every half hour.
A longer interim is not possible - and eventually it rings through and has to be stopped.
I tried it out last night - not well prepared, since I had my mates over till late - or rather early - and no other LD-preps.
But I made a mistake - would have come to the realization anyway - but just checked page one here - and that confirms it for me - started too late.
First alarm was after 5 hours - and caught me already awake..
Not sure, if it's really true - but I seem to remember, that I was already awake for all 4 times it went off - bit weird - but a start.
Like you recommend it dutchraptor - tonight the first goes off after 3 h of sleep!

Has anybody got more tips on the timing?
Was there not also a thread with multiple alarms in the title?
*goes searching*

----------


## VagalTone

Nice you have found one ! I think timing is a bit personal, but i use 6 hours after bedtime, and 15 min intervals. Many times i try other settings, and sometimes i play with it like waking up and falling asleep for 3 minutes when i am really sleepy... yeah very flexible stuff. Definitely, this is a research only you can do, but now you have the app  :smiley:  which is the most important.

Now, StephL, this alarm deild will hit many times when you are not dreaming..and it may not be much worthwhile other than to make you remember to care about lucid dreaming.

The real opportunity will come when it hits in the middle of REM ! Now imagine if we have in the future a reliable device that hits only in REM and effectively arouses u. That may be very soon i hope

The only downside of this stuff is that it can be very annoying ( specially if we share the bedroom  :tongue2:  ) but ,again, i hope soon it won´t be anymore  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Yeah - found that other thread - and consider to let it go off every 15 min now...
What was missing last night was a proper intention and preparation - I more or less just put it and repeated some several times, that I would lay still, eyes closed and re-enter the dream lucidly after going to bed.
I might have been hovering in an almost daydream for a while - or whatever happened, that I do remember them going off, but believed, to always have been awake, when they did.
Can't be - interesting again, how easily memory plays tricks on you! I _have_ slept while the alarm-phase with every half hour for 3 h - and can't be it caught me always _in between_ dreams.
Will experiment - and pay attention - and implant a stronger desire - somehow, I didn't really care, if it works again - from the partying, probably..

This night I will plan it better - esp. do a WBTB, if I do not hit success with several alarm repetitions.
I'll put it off then and go my usual way - or maybe better than usual and indeed do induce a WILD in WBTB.
Usual for me means attempting WILD - and then later getting a DILD from the attempt.
Got to check, but the success-rate with this was quite good last two months.


Edit: Good for me - in this respect - that my husband and me sleep apart.

----------


## LouaiB

They should add a DEILD alarm in the NovaDreamer 2! We should nag them about it :cheecky:

----------


## StephL

Got to report - doing that all over the forum just now - but here it must be as well:

It woohoorked!!





> I did my first real non-lucid to LD DEILD last night!!
> With my multiple alarm auto-snooze function - I use this:  Alarm Clock Bud Pro for IPhone
> Thank you loads for that benni!
> 
> Was the second of 6 alarms I set with 30 min. intervals - two woke me, and with some mantra-ing I fell back asleep, two found me awake and one I must have missed.
> 
> It was feeling super-easy - the alarm woke me from a dream - I listened to it - 5 sec..
> My face was towards the bed - and fitting that position - I suddenly could look through my eyelids like through a camera-seeker - and saw the ground, covered in decorative pebbles.
> It felt easy to make that bigger and more realistic - then came a bodily "wuusch"-feeling - and I was there!
> ...



 ::yddd::

----------


## Nift

I just used this technique successfully for the first time last night! I've tried using auto-snooze alarms on several occasions in the past, but I never made the effort to remain completely still because I didn't think it mattered that much. Well, I know now that it does. 

My alarm went off twice during the night. The first time, I forgot to stay still so I just fell back to sleep. The second time, I immediately remembered to remain motionless when I woke up. Literally within 30 seconds, my body went into sleep paralysis. I've _never_ gone into sleep paralysis that quickly in my life. Using my dream body, I sat up in my bed and started trying to make a dream scene materialize, but all I could see was blackness. I woke up a minute later before I could enter a full-blown dream. I think I was too excited about the technique working.

So even though it didn't technically lead to a lucid dream, it did put me into SP very quickly, and the potential of that has me really excited. Between this technique and a few other tips I learned recently, I feel like I'm making significant progress for the first time in years. Thanks, dutchraptor!

----------


## dutchraptor

No problem  :smiley: 
Good work, you'll get there eventually.

----------


## LFairweather

Probably been asked before, but can you actually DEILD with an alarm or is it only for practice?

----------


## dutchraptor

you can, but it's not as effective in the long haul. The problem with alarms is that you can wake up at the wrong time, and generally aren't of the same level of awareness as you would be normally.

If you can keep it up, intent will get you much further

----------


## StephL

Anyway - I'll get my alarms in tonight - got to do something more, than up to now for the comp! wink.gif

----------


## LFairweather

Just like to say, i was really close to getting this technique to work. I managed to set an alarm at a perfect volume which will sometimes wake me up, but is not too loud and finishes very quickly. It woke me up last night around 4:15 and because it was quiet, i managed to calmly come up of the dream. I managed to lay still, and keep my eyes completely closed. However, i think i messed up in this part. Because I couldn't recall my last dream at this point i ended up concentrating on my body and keeping still which made my body tense up a bit. Swallowing was a problem because i was thinking about my body, and I never really felt SP or any other sensations, so I gave up.

Basically, long story short, Im close and think with a bit more practice at this re-entry stage, i should be good to go.

----------


## Supernovatoon

Great tutorial, thank you. Now I'm just having issues with the clock, I downloaded the android one and dont know how to make it automatically turn off.

----------


## MisakaMikoto

Great Tutorial  ::D: 

I was trying few days ago using DEILD
When i woke up and broke probatly rem phase i've remembered to not move and keep my eyes closed then i've felt quite weird sensations.
I feel'd something like waves of numbness going throught my legs
Each wave made my body feel more numb etc.
Then for some reason i had urge to stand up and i've got up from bed  :Sad: 

Was this a start of DEILD?

----------


## StephL

I did have a DEILD, one from a normal dream with alarm following this tutorial. Also LD-LD, but those were more seamless.

Waking up, I tried to keep my mind dreamy, in the empty within - how to say that? I don't know.
I didn't concentrate on my previous dream - I looked in the blackness of my closed eye vision.

After a second or two - an aperture in the shape of an oval - maybe 1.5 m width and 0.5 m hight - appeared in the black.
And I could look through it into a 3D dream.
What was interesting - I was laying face down in my bed - and this view corresponded perfectly - as if I would be hovering 40 cm above ground and looking down on picturesque pebbles of a way.
In some manner too fast to analyse - I found myself sitting on a bench more or less instantaneously - after maybe a second of peeking in my dream.

I have no idea, if I moved, but I also cannot say, if I was over the time of transition _staying_ in SP (REM-Atonia) or not.
You'll know it, if you consciously move against it - stupid thing to do. 
So - there is definitively no need to somehow _consciously feel_ this phenomenon, if it's even there, _while you are conscious of your body_. 
No HI/HH, either, like vibrations or visuals/audio at all.

If some of that is typical or not - good question - but that's how it went for me.
I'll try to motivate my lazy self and lame excuse for an LDer to take some ld-god action pronto - also trying that for a WBTB with a serious WILD effort.

----------


## Kuyarei

> Great Tutorial 
> 
> I was trying few days ago using DEILD
> When i woke up and broke probatly rem phase i've remembered to not move and keep my eyes closed then i've felt quite weird sensations.
> I feel'd something like waves of numbness going throught my legs
> Each wave made my body feel more numb etc.
> Then for some reason i had urge to stand up and i've got up from bed 
> 
> Was this a start of DEILD?



*
It's written. This is part of the technique and you must resist this urge no matter what. That's what he wrote.
I'm looking forward to this technique, but i'm still afraid of SP even though i never experienced it. Damn it what a waste!*

----------


## dutchraptor

> *
> It's written. This is part of the technique and you must resist this urge no matter what. That's what he wrote.
> I'm looking forward to this technique, but i'm still afraid of SP even though i never experienced it. Damn it what a waste!*



Don't worry, the SP can be fascinating once you wish to explore it. 

He's right about the part on resisting the urge to move. It's not the only way, or necessarily the easiest but it's good when you persevere. The only problem is it can get so uncomfortable you just don't have any will power left, but usually at this stage your attempt has already failed and you would proceed with trying WILD or just falling asleep. The nice part about DEILD is that the hardest part should be getting the wakingup right, after this entering the dream shouldn't be too difficult. 

Give it your best shot  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> The nice part about DEILD is that the hardest part should be getting the wakingup right, after this entering the dream shouldn't be too difficult.



Aye, but there's the rub.   I very very rarely having these wake-up-know-I-was-dreaming-remain-still-and-quickly-drift-back-to-sleep perfect moments.   Waking from LDs almost all the time is due to excitement so I'm usually *very* awake and aware, I have yet to fall back into an LD from an LD.   My LDs are also frequently at the end of the last sleep cycle of the day so my body/brain is just "done" with dreaming and can't make it back in.   And when I wake from NDs, I'm usually so "out of it" that it takes a while to realize I had been dreaming at all, and by then I've usually already rolled over or my hands are numb or I have to use the bathroom so badly that I must move.

It seems the alarm (from any source) DEILDs are the most likely to succeed since stumbling on those perfect moments through the night randomly seem so rare.   Any hints in developing that "wake up with stillness and dream memory" ability would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## dutchraptor

> Aye, but there's the rub.   I very very rarely having these wake-up-know-I-was-dreaming-remain-still-and-quickly-drift-back-to-sleep perfect moments.   Waking from LDs almost all the time is due to excitement so I'm usually *very* awake and aware, I have yet to fall back into an LD from an LD.   My LDs are also frequently at the end of the last sleep cycle of the day so my body/brain is just "done" with dreaming and can't make it back in.   And when I wake from NDs, I'm usually so "out of it" that it takes a while to realize I had been dreaming at all, and by then I've usually already rolled over or my hands are numb or I have to use the bathroom so badly that I must move.
> 
> It seems the alarm (from any source) DEILDs are the most likely to succeed since stumbling on those perfect moments through the night randomly seem so rare.   Any hints in developing that "wake up with stillness and dream memory" ability would be greatly appreciated!



Actually that's something I struggle with myself too. I just don't like the whole alarm clock method, I don't think it can really wake you up exactly right,

My mantra's have worked on and off, seemingly randomly and never last that long. When it goes right though what happens i notice myself waking up before I have opened my eyes. The mantra I use most often is "I will notice as I'm waking up". I don't what it is about it, but it seems to wake me up through the night and catch the zone just right without forcing it. 

More importantly, I actually use a method that another DV'er showed me. Instead of staying completely still you just try sleep but with the intention of waking up again right before you enter the dream. Basically you trick your body into thinking your falling asleep without having to try maintain a certain level of consciousness, then right at the last moment you kinda get shocked in and you can enter the dream lucidly. 

I'm almost certain this is the absolute best way to do it, with the right intention it can just come and strike up straight away. The hard part is obviously maintaining the willpower to spend a solid month repeating a mantra before you start seeing any tangible results.

----------


## FryingMan

> Actually that's something I struggle with myself too. I just don't like the whole alarm clock method, I don't think it can really wake you up exactly right,



I just acquired a REMee and this is one of the uses (DEILD alarm) I intend for it.   The trick is to find the right mix of brightness, pattern length and style, and delay.   Hopefully it will "wake me up right", or even better, lead me to lucidity directly if not yet lucid if I'm already dreaming!

----------


## dutchraptor

> I just acquired a REMee and this is one of the uses (DEILD alarm) I intend for it.   The trick is to find the right mix of brightness, pattern length and style, and delay.   Hopefully it will "wake me up right", or even better, lead me to lucidity directly if not yet lucid if I'm already dreaming!



Ya if that works it could be a very potent mix. Though a REMee still stakes a lot of willpower to use as well. Kepp us notified on the REMee btw, hopefully it produces some good results.

----------


## Kuyarei

> Don't worry, the SP can be fascinating once you wish to explore it. 
> 
> He's right about the part on resisting the urge to move. It's not the only way, or necessarily the easiest but it's good when you persevere. The only problem is it can get so uncomfortable you just don't have any will power left, but usually at this stage your attempt has already failed and you would proceed with trying WILD or just falling asleep. The nice part about DEILD is that the hardest part should be getting the wakingup right, after this entering the dream shouldn't be too difficult. 
> 
> Give it your best shot



*I'll give it a shot*

----------


## FryingMan

> Ya if that works it could be a very potent mix. Though a REMee still stakes a lot of willpower to use as well. Kepp us notified on the REMee btw, hopefully it produces some good results.



Will do.   I'm recording my experiences in my "remee reconsidered" thread in lucid aids.

I realized this morning I saw some strange lighting effects last night at one point in a dream (a glass-walled [dream sign] "weather sauna" with lightning, strong winds and rain inside), may have been remee!

If I wake around 5-6 hours I switch it to nap mode.   If I'm slow falling asleep I have to reset it to nap mode so it doesn't wake me up just as I'm falling asleep.

I expect a long tuning time, that's OK.    Fricking thing is less comfortable and hotter than my regular sleep mask, though.   Woke up with my forehead all sweaty at one point.

----------


## MisakaMikoto

Hi,

DutchRaptor i've saw your post in one of the threads:




> This depends on whether you are taking about using DEILD as a primary technique, or to extend a current dream. In the case of the latter I would choose DEILD since lucids are easy enough to remember. 
> In case of the former however;
> To successfully DEILD you will need a large period of time to sleep. 9+ hours is my own standard for DEILDing, any less your probably wasting your time. So it's not a case of one or the other, it's neither or both. 
> The problem is that just relying on a mantra for DEILDing is a challenge only reserved for those with an unbending will. On the other end of the spectrum, alarms will usually ruin the delicate waking required to DEILD. 
> So your best bet is waking up multiple times in the night and dedicating each one to a task. The first awakening may be to dream journal and then say mantras, the next alarm may be for the actual DEILD and the last may be an alarm right before your usual bed time to redo those mantra's again. 
> This way you will gain the benefits of dream journaling twice, saying your mantra's three times and even waking up 1+ times to try DEILD. As you may suspect this takes up a lot of sleep and so you must sleep longer than usual and your overall sleep will deteriorate. 
> DEILD is not for the faint of heart!



And it made me quite curious, could you elaborate more on that if it's possible  ::-P: 
I myself today slept quite long and when i woke up after like 8 - 10 hours maybe, i ain't sure
I remained motionless and within seconds wild transition effects appeared like scene starting to appear on my eyes etc.  ::yeah:: 
I used to try deild technique times ago with either alarms or natural awakenings under around 8 hours of sleep
And barely had any luck with them  :Cheeky: 

Yet with lots of sleep it worked nicely today.
Unfortunely it resulted in me having headache due to oversleeping.

So i'm wondering kinda if there's any more hints that you could give about deilding your way or why does 9+ hours sleep with deild works effectivly  ::yeah:: 
I myself assume that there's barely or no any nrem gaps between rem phase after so much sleep
- Thanks

----------


## dutchraptor

Hmm tips, well most of the stuff I've formulated is already within this post. I can't really give you actual times because you have to figure that out for yourself.

The 9+ hour recommendation is because in total you will probably only get 7-8 hours of sleep considering all the dream journaling, and on top of that the sleep may not even be of great quality. Another problem with this is that the lighting in your room must not be too bright or it will interfere with how long you can sleep, though it will help you have a good awakening if you do want to finish up. 

Deild is a technique shrouded in mystery, every aspect of it is a balancing act and is completely different for everyone. You have to choose what you will do to get into the DEILD, what time, how often, alarm or mantra, deild every awakenening or set different tasks, which mantra to use....etc
As I mentioned it's not for the faint of heart, however based on your own account it might be an idea to experiment with DEILD at the later hours of sleep. I merely choose 4 hours because I'm not that good at controlling my focus, and by waking early I can ensure that I will fall asleep, the downside being less REM and higher likelihood of waking up. 
If you can pull off a later awakening you might be on to a much easier entry. 

Last tip, there's barely any space for failure, you have to be persistent and ensure you say your mantra's each day and that you utilize every awakening.

----------


## cmind

I haven't seriously done lucid dreaming in quite a while. For the past year or so, I've done a handful of WILDs and DEILDs, but my techniques have been haphazard and I can't take full credit for the times that it worked (luck played a big role too). I've even had a couple of semi-lucid DILDs, but anyone who knows me knows that those were not intentional at all  :wink2: 

But now I want to try to make a more serious attempt at it. This morning I tried to DEILD, and I was frustrated to find that I had a very difficult time keeping focus in that brief awakening. I've always thought of myself as an insomniac, so it was odd to experience the sensation of falling into unconsciousness _too quickly_. It was quite interesting, really. I was clearly in hypnagogia of some sort, as I was hearing voices in my head. But the voices spoke gibberish and were uncannily compelling, like I had no choice but to listen to them and get drawn into unconsciousness (or more accurately, non-lucid REM stuff). However, I didn't experience any noticeable paralysis, which jives with what is written in the OP.

So anyways, I'm going to keep at it and see if I can will myself to maintain some presence of mind during the brief wakenings. I think that if I do it for several days in a row, it should get easier. At least I can catch myself waking quick enough.

----------


## dutchraptor

Sounds good  :smiley: 
Getting the waking part out of the way is half the battle.

----------


## cmind

Well, so far I've had two small successes: I got to vibrations once, and just this morning I managed to bypass the vibrations altogether and get directly into a dream. Unfortunately, it was such a quick transition that I got excited and woke up :\

----------


## Zangetsu

I've been trying to make DEILD a habit lately because it seems to have so much potential. I can get myself to wake up without moving frequently but I have a hard time doing anything at that point. I lie there trying to think about my last dream or visualize a different one but nothing happens. Do you think I'm just waking up at a bad point in the sleep cycle to succeed in this or can it usually take 5+ minutes for anything to happen? Usually even though I haven't moved yet (or haven't moved much yet) I still feel like I'm completely awake and like my body doesn't want to go right back to sleep. Is there something I'm missing here?

----------


## FryingMan

Yeah this approach does seem like it has so much potential, but then you realize, in order for it to work the timing has to be just about perfect: you must be woken up enough by the alarm to realize you're awake, but not so much that you wake up *too* much.    A combination of the alarm, your response to it, and where you are in your sleep schedule.   And practice of course.   So keep trying it and experiment with times.   I think in order for this to work your sleep schedule must be very very steady so that you can be sure that at your alarm time you're definitely in your long REM phases.

----------


## Zangetsu

> Yeah this approach does seem like it has so much potential, but then you realize, in order for it to work the timing has to be just about perfect: you must be woken up enough by the alarm to realize you're awake, but not so much that you wake up *too* much.    A combination of the alarm, your response to it, and where you are in your sleep schedule.   And practice of course.   So keep trying it and experiment with times.   I think in order for this to work your sleep schedule must be very very steady so that you can be sure that at your alarm time you're definitely in your long REM phases.



I use mantra + natural awakenings for this. I wake up so much naturally that I don't need an alarm. For example I just woke up 4 times between going to bed and finally getting up for my WBTB, and I didn't even use a mantra for that lol.

I figured natural awakenings would be the best timing but maybe it's the worst, or more likely it's probably random. Does anybody happen to know from experience just how long you can continue a DEILD attempt and still be successful with it? Sometimes I've laid still for 15 minutes with no results. Guess if you have bad timing you have to wait for REM to come back around or can you DEILD into NREM?

----------


## FryingMan

Conventional wisdom is that the window of opportunity for a DEILD is 1-2 minutes, any more than that and you're into full-on WILD territory.   You need to have a very drowsy quiet mindset, and very lightly consider either the dream you just left (preferred) or a new scene, and just drift off while thinking about that scene, perhaps a light mantra.

----------


## Sageous

Though I have managed to include an occasional dash to the bathroom during DEILD, Fryingman's pretty much got the timing pegged.  DEILD is a process that should seem to take no time at all -- you feel yourself waking up, you hang on to your last dream (or anticipate your next one), and you cognitively "turn around" just as you are waking and head back to sleep, dream and lucidity still in hand.***  As FryingMan said, if you're lying there for 15 minutes, it's time to consider this a WBTB and go into WILD mode.

But that's not why I posted: 





> I figured natural awakenings would be the best timing but maybe it's the worst, or more likely it's probably random. Does anybody happen to know from experience just how long you can continue a DEILD attempt and still be successful with it? Sometimes I've laid still for 15 minutes with no results. Guess if you have bad timing you have to wait for REM to come back around or can you DEILD into NREM?



My vote is always with natural awakenings; especially if you can learn to spot them just before they occur.  Most alarms have a nasty habit of triggering your reticular system and waking you up too much to successfully DEILD/WILD.

Yes, you can DEILD into NREM; I've done it many times.  If you are not interested in doing so, it is best to DEILD after several hours' sleep, when your REM periods are very close together.  So, if you are DEILDing after, say, 6 hours of sleep, you likely will go straight back to REM, or experience a very brief "pause" of NREM at worst -- and of course you can pass the time of that pause by forming your next dream or carefully reviewing your memory of your last dream, if you wish to continue it... or just enjoy floating for a few seconds in peaceful emptiness -- that's what I do!


***Advanced apologies if this conflicts with your technique, *Dutchraptor*; sometimes I forget where I'm posting!  :sageous:

----------


## cmind

So, update: I think I'm coming to realize that although DEILD _seems_ like it has the most potential (as others have said), it's so bloody difficult to pull off. Over the past week or so, I've been trying to DEILD, but it often just results in me WILDing instead and getting far better results :\

My problems are: 1) I remember to DEILD too late after waking up, and 2) I get the timing right, but the emotional content of the dream is still so powerful that I don't want to go back in (I guess I don't have very many happy dreams).

I do use something like DEILD to chain together lucid dreams, and for that purpose it's extremely useful and gets around the above issues. But for getting into a lucid for the first time, I still can't find anything better than the classic WBTB+WILD. As they say, It Just Works.

----------


## Zangetsu

> Though I have managed to include a dash to the bathroom during DEILD, Fryingman's pretty much got the timing pegged.  DEILD is a process that should seem to take no time at all -- you feel yourself waking up, you hang on to your last dream (or anticipate your next one), and you cognitively "turn around" just as you are waking and head back to sleep, dream and lucidity still in hand.***  As FryingMan said, if you're lying there for 15 minutes, it's time to consider this a WBTB and go into WILD mode.



That's interesting. The way you describe catching yourself waking up sounds different from what I experience. I don't know if I'm gaining my awareness too late to turn back towards the dream or if my mind just skips the peaceful stage and starts up like normal. There always does seem to be a small gap between when my dream ends and when I regain awareness, so maybe I'm just not catching the awakening soon enough? Pretty much all my attempts are from non-lucids so I don't really have the opportunity to hold on to my awareness like I would from a LD.

Of course my mind is never really quiet even coming off of a dream. I tend to analyze everything as soon as I gain consciousness again. One time I felt my body becoming paralyzed so I slowly counted to 60 and then did a RC. That way I distracted my conscious mind enough to get it out of the way of my sleep process I suppose. Anyway that worked so I may try to do the same thing in my DEILD attempts and see what happens.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ I'm the same way, Zangetsu, unless I'm waking from a lucid or a near lucid, there's always a discontinuity between finishing a dream and finding myself awake.    I understand this can be trained but it's not something I've put much time into.

cmind: that's great!    I have yet to pull of a WILD, I'm a 100% DILD guy so far.  Any hints in your WILD success?    Do you return to sleep quickly or slowly after WBTB?

----------


## Sageous

> That's interesting. The way you describe catching yourself waking up sounds different from what I experience. I don't know if I'm gaining my awareness too late to turn back towards the dream or if my mind just skips the peaceful stage and starts up like normal. There always does seem to be a small gap between when my dream ends and when I regain awareness, so maybe *I'm just not catching the awakening soon enough?*  Pretty much all my attempts are from non-lucids so I don't really have the opportunity to hold on to my awareness like I would from a LD.



Yes, you're probably not sensing that you are waking up, because that is difficult to probably impossible to do if you're not lucid.  If you do not know you are dreaming, then you don't even remember that you are sleep, so how could you possibly recognize that you are waking up?  This is why DEILD works much better when done as you are emerging from a LD, BTW.  

If you are coming out of a NLD, the best you can do is catch the moment just before you open your eyes and immediately (without any analysis or real thought, even) settle yourself into your DEILD.  Catching that moment, and disciplining your mind to do the DEILD and not think about other things (or complex thoughts of any kind), will come, as so many things do, with time and practice.





> Of course my mind is never really quiet even coming off of a dream. I tend to analyze everything as soon as I gain consciousness again. One time I felt my body becoming paralyzed so I slowly counted to 60 and then did a RC. That way I distracted my conscious mind enough to get it out of the way of my sleep process I suppose. Anyway that worked so I may try to do the same thing in my DEILD attempts and see what happens.



That's good plan.  Your mind must be quiet for a DIELD to work, especially if coming out of a NLD.  So any way you can learn to set your busy waking mind aside for a minute or two will be most helpful for a successful DEILD.

----------


## cmind

> cmind: that's great!    I have yet to pull of a WILD, I'm a 100% DILD guy so far.  Any hints in your WILD success?    Do you return to sleep quickly or slowly after WBTB?



I'll tell you what I currently do. My technique is constantly changing over the years as my brain changes. I used to have problems with insomnia, so I needed to keep my WBTB very short, but nowadays insomnia has gotten a bit better, so I can afford a longer WBTB. What is always true is the longer your WBTB, the better your chances of getting in a lucid dream, _assuming you can get to sleep_. If you make the WBTB too long, you won't be able to fall asleep and then you might as well make breakfast.

So here's what I do: 

1) I wake up naturally about one to two hours before my normal wake up time. I then usually get out of bed and go to the washroom or something, as this wakes me up enough to prevent me from instantly falling back asleep (if you fall back asleep right away, it won't work*!).

2) After waking myself up, I go back to bed. By this time I'm already awake enough that I won't be falling asleep for at least 20 minutes (sometimes much longer)

3) I use this time to set my intention to perform a WILD. You could also call this a bit of "MILD". I don't use mantras or anything like that; I just quietly remind myself what I'm about to do and get myself focused. In some guides, this is also known as creating a mental anchor.

4) The hard part. I empty my mind of all audible thoughts and daydreams. Audible thoughts are thoughts that you can "hear" as your voice speaking inside your head. Daydreams are visual images and fantasies that you consciously control. Both of these things must stop. Your mind must become quiet and empty. 

5) The really hard part. Even though you've put a stop to all _intentional_ thoughts, you will still have random thoughts and images that just come out of nowhere. You must allow these to happen, but do not engage with them. You are a passive observer, watching these random thoughts as they come and go. Patience is important here. If you start to hear voices, music, or buzzing sounds, you're getting close.

6) After a few minutes, the random thoughts become more compelling, and you _may_ start to feel vibrations, LOUD buzzing sounds, or strong visual hallucinations.

7) Once you think you're close enough (which you can only judge from lots of practice), try to enter a dream. This is the easy part. Everyone has their own technique. Mine is to imagine my arms reaching out and touching things. Other people have different queues.

8) If at any point the dream destabilizes, I stay calm and don't move. This will quickly return me to step 6.

A key thing to note: between steps 1 and 5, you don't have to be perfectly still. You can toss and turn all you want, just don't think about it. If you get an itch, scratch it and forget it. Etc. 

Also, 99% of all failed attempts at WILD fail at steps 4 or 5. This is where the magic happens, and it's much easier said than done.

*unless you're trying to DEILD, but that's a different technique

----------


## FryingMan

cmind: thank you for posting your approach!   I'm quite guilty of engaging in daydreaming of all the awesome dreams I'm going to have in #4, also sometimes playing and replaying the latest song that's been running through my head during the day.

When I make it through #4 to #5, my issue is engaging the images too soon, tending to "perk up" when they occur and trying to "look" at them which makes them vanish.

If I make it through to #6, I will note the body sensations, I'm getting better at not getting excited by them, the temptation is thinking "HERE WE GO!"  and then the sensations subside and (I think?) I'm just awake again back to #4, argh!

In the handful (or less) of times where I *feel* like I'm made it to #7, I have *never* had a visual dream waiting for me.....I eventually end up thinking, "after all that work, where's the dream!?"....and seem to be back to #4 again....ARGH!

Well, I guess it will take a few (hundred?) more attempts....will keep trying!     Ah, dreaming is awesome, nighttime is so exciting as a LDer!

edit: I've started mindfulness meditation recently, hopefully getting that extra "quiet mind/concentration" practice in will help with WILDs.

----------


## cmind

FryingMan, you already have the basics down, so it's just a matter of practice! A few dozen good attempts, I would say.

----------


## dutchraptor

Thanks for all the posts, interesting stuff. Gotta say you're all on the right track.

One clarification though, when I wake up naturally I can spot it while the current dream is ending. It's a skill I learned through mantra's but i've pretty much forgotten it now. It helps in bringing back the feeling of the dream and having some time to prepare before DEILD, even if it's only 2 or 3 seconds. 

Don't have much else to say other than keep trying and experimenting. You just can get good at a technique like this in a conventional timeframe. My own observation is that it can take months of dedication to get it spot on. Not to mention that simple changes in your environment and lifestyle can effect your timing and process. It doesn't really pay off unless you are good, and to be good takes a lot of time. My favourite motto "DEILD is not for the faint of heart".

----------


## WarBenifit156

The visualization part isn't too bad, for me, since I visualize action scenes when I'm listening to music.  ::D:

----------


## Forg

I'm going to start with this method tonight, and stick to it till I've 'mastered' it. 
I will use auto-suggestion to wake up naturally, I'll post my progress here  :smiley: .

----------

